# Amy's cats, rabbits, etc!



## undergunfire

[align=center]*I'm Amy & I'm 21 years old! I have a husband named Ryan (who is 20 years old) and we currently have 13 pets in our house. We live in Prescott, Arizona. I'm originally from Upstate NY and my husband is originally from Michigan.
*







*My husband and I currently work at a souvenir company - he does IT work and I am a finishing team leader (get products ready to ship out). I'm going to school soon to learn how to groom cats and dogs. I'll first be learning on the local rescued dogs and cats that are waiting for homes at the humane society and rescue groups. I'm really excited to start my new path in life! One day I hope to own my own mobile salon.*

---------------------------------------------

*Let's start off introducing you to the doggie of the house! Sammy is a 2 year old neutered Doxie/Min Pin mix. We adopted from a local rescue group after having been given up by his first owner, adopted out, then returned 2 weeks later due to shedding *rolls eyes*.* *Sammy is our little baby and is certainly the boss of the house.






*---------------------------------------------

** We have 4 kitties that live here - all are inside kitties, boys, and rescued/adopted **

*Juju is our first kitty - he's a big talker and a cuddle bug. Juju is mostly called "Toodles", which was a nickname, but now its his main name LOL. Toots (nickname again!) is 3 years old.* *His favorite thing is kisses from his mama on those cute lips of his.*





********

*Tibi is our almost 2 year old fat bully cat - hes lazy, eats too much because he steals the others food, randomly beats up whoever walks by him....including me (if there is food in my hand). He's got the oddest personality and HATES to be picked up & kissed...he will push his body away from you and give you the death stare while hes in your arms, LOL. Although Tibs is a bully, he's also a sweetie pie. He likes to cuddle on his own time and is a real purr monster.*





*
*********
*
Quil is the baby of the family at 5 months old. He's not just the baby because of age, but hes also the baby because, well...he acts like a baby! Quil loves to cuddle & groom me and cries when hes hungry. If you have food...then you better watch your plate because Quil steals food! Quilly is my special boy because he was sent to me to "fill the hole in my heart" (long story).






*********

*Marvin is our foster kitty, who is really my mother-in-law's cat. My MIL moved to Wisconsin for 3 years (possibly more) and could only bring 1 of her cats - we agreed to foster Marvin for her. When we took on Marvin he was already (and still is) 3 years old & wasn't neutered and had no shots...he was also an outside kitty!! Marvin has been vetted & neutered and now lives his life as an inside only lap cat kind of kitty - I think he likes it, but sometimes I bet he wishes he could go back outside. Marvin is a sweet cat, but sometimes has his "wild instincts". He is great with the bunnies, but will sometimes chase them around the room. I can't say now whether or not Marvin will be staying with us or going back to my MIL when she moves back to Arizona, LOL!




*[/align]*
*[align=center]
---------------------------------------------

** Onto the RAT PACK! Unfortunately we have lost ratties due to illness and old age over the past 2 years. I won't share about them now, but I am sure I will post about them in the blog about the ones I have loved and lost **
*The boys that I have now are all brothers - they are neutered and are 14 months old*.

*Tucker is my little lovie. He's squishy, curly, and just plain cute. Tucks has a great personality and is so full of life. Treats are his thing and he loves looking extra cute with puppy dog eyes while he eats them, hehe!*






********

*Jack is my cuddly bad-boy rattie. He's super happy when he escapes out of the cage when I am feeding/cleaning...but when I catch him to put him back in, he just wants to love on you!* *Jackie-boy loves to "popcorn" around the cage and get everyone all riled up.



*


********

Jasper and Harper are going to be introduced together. WHY? Uhm...because, sadly, I can't tell them apart. No matter how hard I try, I just can't decide who is who! I used to be able to...Jasper used to nip you when he was younger...but now they both have the same personality, LOL. The boys are just like their Daddy was...shy & sweet. They love to snuggle together and destroy their comfy hammocks together, hehe.










********
*
My rattie boys live in a Critter Nation 162 (double CN), but they only inhabit the top level because the entire cage is just too much space (it can fit up to 12 ratties!).






*---------------------------------------------
*
Finally....THE BUNNIES!!!!
* All of my bunnies live in their own bedroom. Morgan and Brody each live in their own Super Pet Gaint cage, until I can build them custom cages made from wood (to look like furniture).* *Molly-Sophia lives in a 2x3 panel cube cage, until I can *hopefully* bond her and Morgan (who free ranges) - then both of them can run free in the bunny room! *

Marlin is my *almost* 3 year old neutered Lionhead!** He was adopted from a 4H breeder 2 hours from me when he was 6 weeks old. Marlin used to be "mommy's little baby", but then over time he got that wild & crazy grumpy Lionhead attitude, LOL. Marlin's favorite thing is his bunny stuffed animal that my husband had as a little kid.*






********
*
Brody is my 2.5 year old Holland Lop. He was brought home from the county fair after my husband wanted his own bunny. Bad idea!! Brody was supposed to be his responsibility, but he quickly became mine, LOL. Brody and I didn't get along during the first year of his life (guess I held a grudge!), but now I love my Brodoh Bunnins' and can't imagine life without him. He's a treat hog and expects me to give him a kissy on his lips everytime I open up his cage door.*







********
*
Morgan is *almost* 4 years old mixed breed bunny. I adopted him from Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue in California when he was 6 months old. Morgan was my first bunny that I had full responsibility of (other bunnies were a "kids pet"). He is my free ranging bunny - he just escaped from his cage one day and demanded to not be put back in, LOL! Morgan is my heart bunny...I even have a portrait of him incorporated in my chest peice tattoo!






*********

Miss Molly-Sophia is my newest bunny - she is 9 months old. I had been wanting a female bunny to bond Morgan to for a long while and my husband finally said I could get one! I found Molly on Craigslist because her high school owner realized she shouldn't have gotten a bunny over summer vacation because she didn't have time for her now that she was in school. Lucky me and luck Molly that she got a good forever home! Molly is such a sweet girl and adores being pet. She's hard headed, though, and I think it will take a little while and some hard work to get her and Morgan bonded!









:wave:

[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Amy i somehow didnt realize you had all those cats, i mean i knew cause i have read it but to actually see them i was like "when the heck did she get all them" lol

love the picture of Marlin, he looks pissed,lol


----------



## SweetSassy

I love the start of your blog 

Your Critter Nation is awesome. They have lots to do inkbouce:

All your bunnies are adorable :biggrin2:and like Fran said, I didn't know you had that many cats. LOl. They are so cute!


----------



## undergunfire

I can't believe I have this many cats either, Fran...LOL!!! We live in a smaller 2 bedroom house, so it does get a bit busy with 4 cats running around. I'm hoping that once we buy a house in a few years, we will have a den area with huge windows looking out into a nice yard...then I will line up the cat trees and they can all have that space to "escape" too. I'm dreaming....but, eh....it would be nice and something I will think about when we go to buy :biggrin2:. Ryan really wants to have a house where we can have a door or a window that opens up into a covered outside play yard for the kitties, since they are inside only. Our local cat rescue has one and its awesome!

I'm sitting here right now with Quil snuggled up in my arms on his back like a baby. He's so precious :inlove:.

ETA: Crappy Macbook webcam picture, but here is is....


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww:inlove: How adorable!


----------



## TinysMom

Glad to see you blogging again - I was laughing out loud when I saw Marlin's picture. He's grown up so much....he looks wild in that photo.


----------



## Fancy77

OH wow Amy what a wonderful blog u have so far, so many nice looking animals. I love the Bunny tattoo on you chest...very detailed


----------



## undergunfire

LOL....I decided to should blog again, just because I seem to be blogging too much of my own stuff in Myia's blog! Plus, I start grooming school in 24 days and I'm sure I will want to share pictures and stories with you guys.

I am going to update my blog tonight with pictures of Miss Lilly (my foster bun, for those who don't know). She leaves on Sunday to go to her forever home with Larry & Nancy, so I want to take some nice pictures of her before then .


----------



## Fancy77

OH Lilli is leaving on Sat. how great but I bet that will b hard 4 u too since u have had here for a while now


----------



## undergunfire

Any Goosemooser's may have already read this on GM ...


Since this is my blog...I am going to rant in it, LOL!


I'm down to my four 14 month old rat boys. Seeing the early deaths (stupid genetics) of their parents and sisters (ones I adopted out as babies, too)...I don't hold much hope for them living long at all . Its sad to say and think about...but it will happen, so I can't ignore it. When Spootie (3.5 year old :heart: rat) had to be PTS....I definitely lost part of my connection to rats. I mean, I love them....but the love isn't the same. He was my little world and once he passed...I left like rats as a whole had passed in my life :'(. I'm hanging in there and still loving my boys...but its definitely not the same :-[. I hope I don't sound terrible saying that! I mean, I do get urges to adopt more....but then the reality sets in and I have to remind myself that its not right for me anymore.

Other main reasons to taking a break from rats are: I'm going to be going to dog/cat grooming school on March 1st and it will last me 2.5 - 3 months, then after that I hope to get a job with the salon (fingers crossed!). So...I will be busy with my career! I also know that Ryan and I want a kid within the next 3 years (hopefully not until 3 years from now though!)...and he's allergic to rats, so he won't be able to help me take care of them while taking care of a baby. Ryan and I know we want to get another dog in a few years, too, so not having rats will leave more time for the new dog and my other pets. Having 4 cats (1 is a 3 year foster), 4 house bunnies, 1 male mouse, and 1 dog (possibly 2) will be easier for me to handle.

So...about the mouse...I think I've decided to adopt a single male mouse once I am ratless. I have been researching them and I think they'd fit into my life better at this point. I can still sew little beds for them and they are still a rodent....as I know I will miss having rodents around! For now I am going to start gathering all the supplies (taking it slowly!) until I adopt one .


----------



## Myia09

You don't post too much in mine! lol!
I love your cats, especially Tibi. So cute!
Again, I am sorry for your rattie loses 
I hope grooming school goes well! 23 more days?


----------



## Myia09

P.S.

Marlin and Chew would be the cutest bunny couple ever. lol


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> P.S.
> 
> Marlin and Chew would be the cutest bunny couple ever. lol


I agree...LOL! Come and get him any time you want...he seems to hate me lately, LOL!!


----------



## Myia09

Aw do you know why? Chew did that last week..she nipped at me while I was in her cage, but that was seemingly a one time deal. :/


----------



## undergunfire

I'm not sure....hes just got a grump Lionhead attitude that comes with age :laughsmiley:.


----------



## Maureen Las

Hi Amy 

I have 2 dogs
1 cat 
2 rats 
1 parrot and 
8 rabbits 

Ifeel thatI am overwhelmed with keeping everything clean

Are you really organized?

I am not a good organizer and I feel that with all my pets that may be my problem... 

likeI am CONSTANTLY CLEANING and then starting over again the next day. 
Somedays it gets me down because I volunteer at the humane society also. 

I lost my rat Merlin after his tumor surgery and nowI am fostering a female rat named Samantha whoI am going to adopt. I am starting to really get into rats, however,I can see how all the frequent deaths do get a person down. 

All your pets are awesome...:inlove:

I nevr did get on Goosemoose because of technical problems butI got on another site that SunnyCait is on and it's a good site also. 

Maureen


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Maureen!

I am really good at organizing and keeping things clean, so thats not the problem. I think my problem is finding time to spend with all of the pets! The rabbits need rotated play times, so thats pretty tough.

Its not the rat deaths that is making me not want to keep rats anymore...its more the fact that they just aren't fitting into my life now. Definitely since Spootie passed away I've been less in love with them .


----------



## Amy27

All of your babies are so cute. I can relate with the lionhead attitude. I got one of those too. I tell mine all the time she is crabby and needs to get over it. 

I agree, in your pics everything looks so clean and organized. I only have 2 cats and 2 rabbits and I get over whelmed with the cleaning.


----------



## missyscove

Great pictures! All your furkids are getting so old! I remember when you got so many of them. Now I feel old.


----------



## Pipp

LOL! At first glance I thought Marlin was a little Shih Tzu puppy!

Nice blog, thanks.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## paul2641

Havin a nosey in your blog and have really enjoyed myself, keep blogging.


----------



## undergunfire

*Amy ---* Cleaning does get a little crazy sometimes. I think the hardest part at this point is cleaning the cat box for 4 cats. They don't eat low quality food either!

*Christina ---* Morgan will 4 years old already at the end of June, I got him when he was 6 months old. Marlin will be 3 years old on April 1st, I got him when he was 6 weeks old. Brody will be 3 years old on September 16th, I got him when he was 7 weeks old. Lastly little Miss Molly will be 1 year old in May (my best guess), I've had her for 3 months already!

*Sas ---* Marlin does look like a little dog, HAHA! I have a few pictures of him where he looks like a little Pomeranian or Terrier puppy....












One of these days I will post older (and baby!) pictures of the bunnies. I have some really cute ones!


-----------------------

So today I am going to go down to Phoenix (2 or so hours away) to buy my supply kit from a well known grooming supply store. I'm so excited, but my pocket book isn't that happy ! I'll post pictures later of my purchase! I also need to post pictures of Miss Lilli (foster), as she leaves tomorrow to go live with Nancy & Larry in Las Vegas!!

I already got my really nice Kenchii Scorpion shear kit which consists of 8" straight & curves and a 44 tooth thinner ...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I hated my curved scissors, i mean they were good for top knots and such but i always used my straight scissors for just about everything. They moved so much smoother and worked better for me i guess. Cant wait to see how you like grooming!!


----------



## hln917

*undergunfire wrote: *


>


 

I love this picture!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

I looove your pet introductions in the first post!  Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## undergunfire

We got all the way down to Ryan's Pet Supplies (took about 2.5 hours) only to find out they were CLOSED on Saturdays.....what the hell?!?!?! We left home at like 11:30am and got home at 8pm because we had to make the trip worth it...so we drove around and went to an outlet mall, harley store (my dads idea, lol), and Trader Joe's.

I really didn't want to order my supplies online, but now it looks like I might have to. My Dad is going back down to Phoenix on Tuesday, but I'd have to hang out alone for 3 hours while he takes an exam for work...and I don't know what I'd do because I definitely will not drive down there (soooo much traffic).

Argggg!!!


----------



## paul2641

Ahh what a bummer, What kinda store doesn't open up on a Saturday in AMERICA?


----------



## undergunfire

Paul....I know, right?!?!!?!



So...I just need to go and do my hair then get dressed....then Miss Lilli and I will be on our way to Ash Fork, AZ to meet Amanda (RattieMattiesRattery on here), so she can bring her to Nancy and Larry :biggrin2:.

I'm sorry I didn't get to update you guys with pictures of her. I procrastinated on it and now its too late. I will, however, take a few pictures of her all ready to go in her carrier.


----------



## paul2641

Best of luck to Lilli in her new home!


----------



## undergunfire

Here is a couple shots of Lilli before she left to go to Las Vegas this morning ...


Quil not wanting Lilli to leave (they were good friends!)....

















-----------------------------

So we went to the mall today and they have a Humane Society adoption center in a store front space. We went inside of there and they had a broken black Satin bunny...she was gorgeous and was so very soft!! She had no toys or hay (ugh...they need to educate their volunteers!)....so I gave her some toys. I keep bunny toys in my purse now for cases like this . I hope someone adopts her!!


----------



## Myia09

What mall?


----------



## undergunfire

Yavapai Humane Society here in Prescott, AZ. I was told the lady needed to give up the Satin because she was moving. ...and apparently she had JUST been in the adoption center visiting with the bunny a few minutes before I got there. So sad .


----------



## Myia09

Hmm thats funny my friend saw a broken black satin at Supersition Springs like 4 days ago. I wonder if it was the samme bunny?


----------



## undergunfire

Probably not the same bunny, since the owner lives in Prescott .


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:Love your blog. Give everyonea kiss for me.I demand a visit here. I'm trying to figure a visit there.


----------



## undergunfire

Alicia....the soonest I know that I am coming out that way is September of next year . I really want to go to a huge grooming expo in Hershey Penn. They have it every year...if I thought I could have all of the money by this September, then I'd totally do it...but we need a new car, to pay down credit cards, and I'll need spending money for the trade shows! I really want to come and see your area of CT because Ryan and I do want to move back to the east coast someday (hopefully within 5 years). I just love the east coast (I'm a NYer afterall, LOL!) and I love it even more since animal rescue seems to be much larger scale out there....lots more bunny stuff for me to be involved in, more reputable rat/rabbit/mouse breeders, etc.

------------------

Well tonight I tried to do a little photoshoot with the bunnies. I first started off with Molly and she's as far as I got, LOL! My rabbits don't cooperate with me when it comes to posed shoots.

Here is some of my favorite pictures....












































I am NOT a girly girl, but I adore cute little butterflies and flowers. So much that You've seen it on carpeting in my bunny room, LOL!!! I am going to be making a giant comfy bed/pad out of the fabrics that Molly is pictured on. I bought those both for like $1 each at Goodwill - they are baby blankets & are flannel and fleece.


----------



## undergunfire

WHAT :shock:! No one thinks Miss Molly is just the cutest little lady on earth?!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

Me, me! I think she is adorable.  She looks like Kirby but spottier and her ears look like sails! I looooove that one flops down. That is the cutest feature on dogs and bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Heidi :biggrin2:!!! I love her ears, too...they are adorable. I know she is part Mini Rex and I think Holland Lop because of her big ears & one that flops...plus she has large back legs and a rounded body!


-------------

So I went onto CL and saw a posting for a free female mouse. She's a PEW (pink-eyed white). I know I really want a mouse once my rats pass on, but I wanted a single male mouse as a pet. I can't help but feel bad for this girly, though. The owner said she was supposed to be snake food, but she wouldn't let her boyfriend feed it to his snake because the mouse is friendly (but jumpy....like most mice). I know I should wait until my rats pass on and I wanted a male. UGH.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/pet/1595314573.html


----------



## Myia09

Great photos! I love the fleece too!
I love it when she titls her head!


----------



## undergunfire

So tomorrow/this weekend I am pretty sure I'm going to redo bunny cages & the rat cage. I have wanted to see for while now what I could do with the bunny room to allow more cage space and also free up space at the same time.

It just stinks because I spend $140 on the two Super Pet Giant cages. I do love them, but I think its just not working out for both of my bunnies anymore. Brody is bored & continuously digs at a corner even though he has a ton of toys....I think the cage is too "cagey" to him. Marlin has become pretty cage aggressive and won't even let me touch him without honking and threatening to bite. I think the issue is that the cages aren't on the floor, so I have to pick them up to take them out/put them in and they don't like it. So....its just not working for us.

I also want to free up space....and having a big huge 100lbs rat cage isn't helping that. I did a trade with a girl who lives 2 hours or so from me....I traded my compact Martin's 695 for a double Critter Nation. My 4 rats are only housed in the top part of the CN (they don't need/won't use the whole thing)...so the other space isn't being used. Basically the cage is super bulky and takes up a whole corner of the room....its just overkill.


SOOOOOO..... I'm brilliant and decided to do this ....

I'm going to make a 4 long X 2 wide X 3 tall cube (NIC) cage. I'll split it in half so that each section is 21" tall. 1"x2" lumber will be used as supports across the tops of each section and down the far sides. I'll use plywood & vinyl tiles as the flooring.

I'm going to sell my double Critter Nation cage and just use Brody's Super Pet Giant for the rat's cage. The SP Giant can hold 7 rats, so my 4 boys won't mind the cage at all. I will probably keep Marlin's cage as a foster bunny cage (you never know!).

Now, I am going to start working more seriously on bonding Morgan & Molly...so hopefully they will bond so that Molly's 2x3 NIC cage can go away and she can free range with Morgs.

I plan to do the cages this weekend. I'm really hoping it works out because that would be a lot of work/money to turn around and feel like its taking up more space then I thought it would. I had all NIC cages in the first place, but thought the SP Giants would free up more space, which they did, but like I said...my rabbits just aren't comfortable with them anymore.


Here is a little drawing I drew up.....


----------



## Myia09

Hehe I like your drawings.
I may be interested in your CN--but we would have to figure out if we could meet halfway. 
NIC are the best IMO..are you going to use chorloplast as the flooring? I am buying some, I heard it works great.
I am using fleece right now, but the pee soaks through it.
I hope Marlin's issues clear up with the NIC cage.


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Hehe I like your drawings.
> I may be interested in your CN--but we would have to figure out if we could meet halfway.
> NIC are the best IMO..are you going to use chorloplast as the flooring? I am buying some, I heard it works great.
> I am using fleece right now, but the pee soaks through it.
> I hope Marlin's issues clear up with the NIC cage.


I'm quite the drawer, LOL!

I can't meet half way, unfortunately. Our car is a crap '94 Ford Explorer and doesn't handle the mountains too well. I'm hopefully buying a new/used car by the end of the summer, though....but I would like to sell the CN before then. It's going to have to sit in my living room until it sells, haha.

Yeah, I do like NIC cages. They are the only cages I have ever used for bunnies until I bought the SP Giants. I do hope Marlin's issues go away, too. He never had them before in the NIC cages.
Coroplast is being used under Molly's cage right now. I figure it is going to cost me the same to get pegboard & vinyl tiles as it would to go get some coroplast, though.


----------



## Myia09

Pegboard? Do explain.

For a mintue there I thought you said I am a drawer..like a dresser drawer..lol


----------



## undergunfire

Here is the start of the new cube cage....







We are going to the Home Depot tomorrow to get the 1"x2" boards, plywood, and vinyl stick on tiles....then Marlin and Brody can move on in ! I have decided to put Brody on the bottom and Marlin will go on the top. I'll find some way to make a ramp, so that Marlin can come out/in on his own when its his playtime.


----------



## undergunfire

I'm off to the Home Depot in just a bit to get the rest of the supplies to finish the cube cage!! I then have a loooooong day ahead of me getting the animals switched around.


----------



## undergunfire

Cube cages are finished :biggrin2:....













They seem to be loving the new pad! Now I just need to get the rats all moved into Marlin's old SP Giant cage and then that will go on top of the new cube cage. Ryan and I are going out for Mexican food tonight (yay for a coupon for 2 entrees, salad, and 2 fountain drinks for $20...haha...I looove coupons!!).....then I will be switching the ratties over.


----------



## Myia09

I love them!


----------



## undergunfire

So I found a registered mouse breeder in San Diego country California!! Ryan and I are planning on going over for Bunny Fest this year (end of Sept/early Oct), and we are going to make it worth the trip and bring home a single male mouse. I have been wanting one, but Ryan said I need to wait until my ratties pass on. Well, they are 15 months old March 11th and their parents only lived to be around 18 months old - as sad as it is, I don't have much hope for them living until this fall. If they do, which I'd be so very happy!!, then we will still bring home our mouse because we are already going to CA anyway and don't want to make a special trip back the mousey.

The best part?!? Myia and James might just go with us :biggrin2:! There is a couple months before then and I will need to buy a new car & save some money for the trip...but for now it is definitely a "go'!


----------



## paul2641

Oh Yipee, Mouses are actaully really cute, I'm thinking of getting one when my hamster passes, Since Roboski hamsters are so hard to sex I don't want to risk getting a male and female pair! We'll wait and see lol! My hamster is too lazy to even use his wheel now lol!


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah, I really like mice! I thought about a gerbil, but they I can't sew them cute little beds. I never thought about a hamster because I'm afraid to get bit by them!


----------



## paul2641

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Yeah, I really like mice! I thought about a gerbil, but they I can't sew them cute little beds. I never thought about a hamster because I'm afraid to get bit by them!


You're afraid of getting bitten by a hamster and you have RATS :shock:?

Generally the syrian hamsters aren't much of a bitter they'd be a nice place to start, And the teddybear Syrians are so cute, they can be fluffy like an Angora, Just find yourself a family who bred there hamsters they generally have hamsters with the best temperament as they handle them often!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

I'm more afraid of hamsters than rats!! I was bit by my pet hamsters worse than any rat and the rats love me back. 

The new cages look awesome!


----------



## Myia09

Amy how do you like that viynal? Can you please tell me more about the pegboard thing? How much was it?

And there is no might! I am FOR SURE going lol! James on the other hand is a maybe. If you don't get your car, I am sure I can convince James to take his mom's van (She wouldn't mind at all). I am sure we could do it.
I can't wait to get your mouse!

Dwarf hamsters can be mean, but Syrians are THE BEST small mammals ever. Rarely bight, are super tame, and unlike dwarfs, they always remain tame.


----------



## undergunfire

*Paul *** *very rarely will you ever meet a rat that bites . I have only been bit ONCE by a rat in the past almost 3.5 years of owning them - and that was simply because I trusted a known biter (formally abused).

*Myia **** awesome!! I'm 80% sure I will have a newer car by this fall, especially if the grooming shop I am schooling with hires me (which I think she is!).
I explain about the cages & their prices on the picture that you commented on FaceBook .


I have had 3 Syrian hamsters in my life and I had been bit countless times. Hamsters just now have this evil look to me, LOL. Sometimes I see ones that look cute, but that is as far as it goes. I'd just never own one again because I'd be scared to handle it. Maybe responsibly bred hamsters from a registered breeder (if there is such a thing) are friendlier? I'd never get one from the pet store.


Back on the mouse talk......the breeder said she'd have Chocolate Merle mice ready for me this fall :weee:!!!


----------



## paul2641

I suppose since the rats in petmania never get out for socialization that is the reason they look ready to eat fingers the minute you look at them lol!


----------



## undergunfire

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I suppose since the rats in petmania never get out for socialization that is the reason they look ready to eat fingers the minute you look at them lol!



I've taken in unsocialized rats and have still never been bitten . I think ALL rats just look "ready to bite" to those who haven't had to pleasure to be close to such lovely little things.


----------



## BunnyLovers

So Amy I am so sorry for not doing the picture thing. I have been so busy with work, and all the crap that goes with it. The weather here has been better, and my back might just work with me, and I will try again tonite. Lilli has got the routine of the rabbit room down. In fact when she finishes her hay she even puts her hay rack away for us. LMAO. She is a doll, and we just love her to death. She has learned how to give bunny kisses, and just can't give them enough. Thank you so much for bringing this precious angel into our lives. Yea Lilli.:highfive:


----------



## irishbunny

I love rats!

I wanted two before I got my guinea pigs, but my parents said no, I was surprised my Dad said no because he doesn't usually mind pet rodents like guinea pigs and hamsters, but I think when he thinks about pet rats he thinks dirt and disease. So looks like I'll be waiting till after college before I experience rats (3+ years) .


----------



## undergunfire

*BunnyLovers wrote: *


> So Amy I am so sorry for not doing the picture thing. I have been so busy with work, and all the crap that goes with it. The weather here has been better, and my back might just work with me, and I will try again tonite. Lilli has got the routine of the rabbit room down. In fact when she finishes her hay she even puts her hay rack away for us. LMAO. She is a doll, and we just love her to death. She has learned how to give bunny kisses, and just can't give them enough. Thank you so much for bringing this precious angel into our lives. Yea Lilli.:highfive:



Its okay, Nancy...I'm being quite patient, LOL!! I still miss Lilli a lot, but that will fade with time. I will certainly never forget her...she was just the best!!

I'm so glad she has fit right into your home. Who knows what would have happened to her had you not agreed to adopt her.

:hug:


----------



## undergunfire

Well, I looked at every thrift store in town yesterday for a comfy over-sized plush chair for in my bunny room and couldn't find one. I completely forgot MIL left her love seat here when she moved to WI in December. Ryan had just been using it out in the AZ room for when he had his xbox out there...well the roof leaked, so now his computer and xbox are inside the house. The couch had pretty much just became a "kitty couch". I thought it would be too large for the space in the bunny room, but it actually works out okay...we just moved it in here. The loveseat is comfy (its a lay-z-boy) even though it is probably 10 years old. It works for now, until I can afford a $300 microsuede couch from The Room Store in a purple or pastel green, LOL!!

















The bunnies still have plenty of room to run around and play. I even have the door open so they can go out into the hall way, but they never want to. 

Now all I need is to get my artwork put up in there, get a new little cabinet for the food/treats, and get some really cute pillows for the couch...then its all set for now! Our plan is to put in hardwood floors this summer, too.

Oh....the thing that will really make the room awesome will be when Molly and Morgan bond, then she can free range with him and her cage will free up a ton of space!!


----------



## Myia09

wow it looks great!
I can't wait until I have my bunny room 

Everyone looks super happy!


----------



## BunnyLovers

Hey girlfriend hot off the press, bunny pictures:happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


----------



## undergunfire

*BunnyLovers wrote: *


> Hey girlfriend hot off the press, bunny pictures:happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


Where?


----------



## paul2641

What a lovely set up!


----------



## BunnyLovers

Hot off my camera Amy. I love my baby girl. Snapped these last night. Right before I got bunny kisses. We just love our big girl. 

Larry and Nancy and the entire bunny crew. :happyrabbit:


----------



## undergunfire

Awww!!!! She looks great, Nancy! No wonder she seems to eat a lot of hay, she has a tiny hay rack hahaha!

Yet again, I am soooo happy you love her :biggrin2:!


----------



## Dragonrain

I love your bunny room! My bunnies would be jealous, their room is small compared to yours. I think the couch looks good in there. I like the butterfly rugs!


----------



## BunnyLovers

I am adding these to your site sweetie.












inkelepht::inlove::wave::hug::jumpforjoy:


----------



## BunnyLovers

Hi Amy
Just a good morning note to you. Our Lilli is such a cutie. She has discovered that she likes her treats. Larry had to take a pair of pliers and anchor down her hay rack so she could no longer fold it up. We must fill her hay rack at least 4 or 5 times a day. I think this is great becuase the hay is so good for her. She is doing fine on the rabbit chow we feed her, and she loves her morning and evening vegetables. She has found that she likes the rabbit room boxes, bins, and newpaper trays. So many places to chin, re-arrange, and explore. I cannot tell you how much of a delight she is. She is totally into the routine of the rabbit room, and is used to cleaning day when Larry has to run shop vac to clean the room. I sent off pics to friends, and my students at school sayshe is so cute. I loaded pics of her onto my facebook page, and she is a hit. 
Big sister Serena is not so sure about Lilli yet, Serena is a real Alpha, so there is no way I would put those to together, but Lilli is doing fine in her hutch. 
We just love and adore our new addition. 

Hugs and bunny kisses

Larry and Nancyinkelepht::mrsthumper:


----------



## irishbunny

I love your bunny room Amy! So cute and clean


----------



## undergunfire

*Nancy *** *Lilli really does LOVE newspaper. She went through a ton of newspaper while here - I think that is her favorite "toy". She really likes when you take a TP tube & stuff one end with newspaper, then fill with some treats, then stuff the other end off with newspaper - she will work at getting the newspaper out for those treats!

I am pretty sure she was housed with kids before going to the Humane Society because she really doesn't mind loud noises and being pet a ton. She also didn't mind being held, but then she started to realize that if she didn't NEED to be held, then she wasn't going to stand for it, LOL! I run a shop vac almost daily here and she never flinched at the sound.

Give the big girl a kissy for me :hearts:.


*Grace **** Thank you for the compliments on my bunny room ! I do like the couch in there - it allows me to sit with my laptop and watch the bunnies as they come out for playtimes.



----------

On a side note, I think Mr. Brody Bunnins' has fallen in love with Molly. Whenever she is out playing he sticks his nose as far out of the NIC cage as possible in hopes she will groom him. She really seems to like to flaunt herself in front of him, too. I had the tiniest bit of the idea to try bonding them, but the whole reason WHY Molly is here is to be bonded with Morgan - so, I can't give up on them yet because I didn't really even fully dive deep into their bonding yet. 

I kind of feel bad now for Marlin and Brody, though...since they do not have bond mates. Marlin will be 3 on April 1st and Brody will be 3 on August 16th....kind of around the age where Morgan wanted a wifebun. I wonder if getting Marlin a wifey would help him to not be so "flighty" all of the time. BUT....I don't want to think about that until Molly and Morgan bond. I can't be bonding 3 sets of bunnies at the same time. I also really do not want 6 rabbits!!! 

I guess when I am making more money being a pet groomer, then I'd be able to comfortable afford 6...but Ryan and I want to move to the east coast in *hopefully* 3 years when his mom moves back into her house (the house we are in now)....so moving 6 bunnies, 3 cats, and probably 2 dogs (we might get another in 3 years time, who knows) across country would be a major pain.

I'm going to be buying a newer car this summer and one of the things I will be looking at is space! When we do move to the east coast then I'm sure I'd have the same car...so I want to be sure I can fit everyone in there.

Gosh...I can see it now: 4 huge carriers..1 holding kitties, then the other 3 holding two sets of bunnies each. Then 2 small dogs and myself looking like this.....

ullhair:


----------



## Myia09

Awww Brody sounds sooooo cute lol.
Yeah, I wanted 6 bunnies. I know I can afford it, but now I am thankful. I think even now 4 is too much..but I think rabbits should be in pairs too 
Its too bad Chewy hates Sheriff lol.

Yeah, that sounds like a ridicolous move. I can't imagine. Where in the east coast?


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah....6 will be a lot, but it won't be bad at all if I had 3 bonded pairs. 

You should try Chew and Sheriff once they are both spayed/neutered. You really can't tell if they will be bond mates unless they are both altered, since then their hormones will go away.

As for moving, we aren't sure where we want to move exactly. I'd like to be in the New England area. Maybe not back in New York...but more like Penn. or CT.


----------



## missyscove

*undergunfire wrote: *


> As for moving, we aren't sure where we want to move exactly. I'd like to be in the New England area. Maybe not back in New York...but more like Penn. or CT.


I'm planning to move back to somewhere warm when I'm done here, but...
Ithaca is gorges! And I believe there are big bunny shows in Cortland & Syracuse.


----------



## undergunfire

That is a gorgeous picture, Christina! It looks like a little river in the woods that we had a mile or so into our wooded area back in NY . I sure do miss the snow, grass, leaves, trees, cows, friendly people, etc!!


----------



## missyscove

I have tons of pictures of snow, grass, leaves, trees, cows and friendly people, lol.

This is what that part of the gorge looked like back in September...





I have this super awesome koala hat...




and recently got "animal hats" for a bunch of my friends and a lion hat for me so now we've got a panda, polar bear, black bear, raccoon, cow, owl and penguin running around campus.
Never have I gotten so many compliments from strangers.

Sorry for hijacking your blog...


----------



## hln917

Love how you did your bunny room! It's so colorful. Now you have me thinking how I can brighten up Baci's home.

Enjoy your warm weather out there before you head east. We've been having alot of snow this winter. Hope you still have all your winter gear!


----------



## undergunfire

YAAAAY!! - green stuff :inlove:! I told Ryan that when we do move back to the east coast and buy a house, I want one in the country and I want a house with a TON of huge windows that look out into the greenery, hehe.

I LOVE your hat! You and all of your friends should get together for a picture with all of your hats on .


----------



## undergunfire

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love how you did your bunny room! It's so colorful. Now you have me thinking how I can brighten up Baci's home.
> 
> Enjoy your warm weather out there before you head east. We've been having alot of snow this winter. Hope you still have all your winter gear!



Thank you :biggrin2:! I really love a bright animal room...it just makes it so inviting. I am not girly by any means, but for some reason I love a bright colored girly animal room. The only female out of 8 that lives in that room is Molly, hehe. I have the 3 boy buns and 4 boy ratties in there.

Bleh! I hate the heat out here - I can't stand being hot. I know that back east it is humid, but I will defintiely get used to that again. I'd take a freezing winter for all of the green, seasons, friendly people, AND the fact that there is so much more going on over on the east coast!


----------



## missyscove

That's the six of us that have hockey tickets... also the six of us that are living together next year.


----------



## undergunfire

Gosh I just love those hats, LOL! Where did you find them and did they have a bunny or mouse/rat one?


----------



## missyscove

I got the koala in Canada, and I think it's a last year's model, but...

http://www.breckenridgehatcompany.com/catalog_c363331.html

They have a bunny and a mouse!


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you so much for the link! I am definitely getting the brown bunny hat and maybe the mouse hat, when I have the spare money (when I get a groom job) :biggrin2:. I did have a bunny hat that my MIL made for me up until a few weeks ago, but my kitten has a fabric obsession and chewed one of the bunnies off :grumpy:.


----------



## missyscove

They're great, not only adorable, but sooo warm. And they have ear flaps, which I find are essential on a hat.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*missyscove wrote: *


> I'm planning to move back to somewhere warm when I'm done here,


After 15 or 20 years 40F will feel warm!


----------



## missyscove

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to move back to somewhere warm when I'm done here,
> 
> 
> 
> After 15 or 20 years 40F will feel warm!
Click to expand...

Trust me, after my first winter 40 already felt warm, but I'm a southern California girl at heart.


----------



## silvermoon

Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I've been reading your blog too. I LOVE your bunny room. That couch is perfect and the little throw rugs are so cute. The new double cage is perfect for your buns.

I grew up in Rochester, NY but have been living in Sacramento since 2003. I went home for Christmas this year and it was the first time I couldn't actually imagine myself moving back. We did just buy a house here though, so I think I see my future here, if that makes sense.


----------



## Myia09

You are crazy woman.
I love AZ, I have never seen snow and don't want to.
If it gets below 75 degrees, its cold.
I like it hot hot hot! lol!

Although I can't ship/get reptiles when its above 90, which sucks because i end up missing a lot of great deals ,and I also freak out about the chinchillas who can die in anything over 78.


----------



## undergunfire

*silvermoon wrote: *


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I've been reading your blog too. I LOVE your bunny room. That couch is perfect and the little throw rugs are so cute. The new double cage is perfect for your buns.
> 
> I grew up in Rochester, NY but have been living in Sacramento since 2003. I went home for Christmas this year and it was the first time I couldn't actually imagine myself moving back. We did just buy a house here though, so I think I see my future here, if that makes sense.


Thank you :biggrin2:! I found those throw rugs at Walmart and Sam's Club. They were pretty cheap, too. Once I saw the butterflies...I knew I had to have them .

I think if I lived in a bigger city in AZ, then I'd like it....but Prescott is tiny and it takes 2.5 hours to get to anywhere that has more shopping & things going on. Of course, I don't think I could ever live the the insane heat down in Phoenix. This place has never felt like home to me. I just love the east coast .


----------



## undergunfire

Molly and Morgan are about to have a bunny date ! You can see the live action here....
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-bunny-room


----------



## undergunfire

I feel like sharing some random pictures :biggrin2:!


*Miss Molly-Sophia...*

















*Brody was really trying to get Molly to groom him in the picture below. Look at those little lips all puckered up!*


























*Ratties!!!*





















*Quil baby!*










---------------------

I need to take more pictures of all of the pets this week! My last day of work is this coming Wednesday...so I will have that night through Sunday to take pictures before I start grooming school on Monday :shock:! I am soooo nervous, but I am trying to set that aside. It is really hard to not be nervous...I have major panic and anxiety issues.

*Here is a picture of my grooming supplies.* All I need is a #10 blade, a book called "Notes from the Grooming Table", and my smock. I will be ordering all of those on Tuesday and they should be here by Thursday at the latest .







A lady on the petgroomer.com forums gave me the clippers, some really good Laube snap-on combs, 2 slicker brushes, a finishing comb, and a bunch of different blades for the clippers. So I basically have a ton of blades! The blades that she gave me are used and some are the tiniest bit rusted...but I bet they still will work or she wouldn't have sent them.

Believe it or not that whole lot of stuff cost me about $700 and I still have to order the rest of the stuff on Tuesday which will cost me another $100 :shock:. So I spent $800 on supplies and because that lady sent me free clippers, she saved me $150. School is costing me $3500 tuition - so in the end I will have spent $4300 starting up with the supplies and training. I know I will want to buy different tools once I get hired onto a grooming job....there is just soooo much stuff out there that I see excellent reviews for, but some of it was too pricey for me to purchase right away - I've seen slicker brushes priced at $50+ and groomers recommend you buy 2 different types in both sizes! I'll also probably want to experiment with shears...some of which cost $500+, LOL!

Someone recommended that I get a Poodle or a Cockapoo as a 2nd dog. They said that I'd want one for if I want to compete (which I'd eventually like to) and so that I can have my own dog to practice on. I wanted a Cocker Spaniel, but I keep hearing from people that Cockers aren't good dogs (bad temperments, health issues, etc). I'm not sure I like the idea of owning a Poodle, but I could see myself with a Cockapoo. They are just pretty darn expensive from breeders! I don't know how easy it would be to get a Cockapoo from a rescue around here....and plus I'd want a puppy, so I can get him/her used to grooming at a young age and also have him/her be used to kitties and bunnies (since Morgan free ranges).


----------



## Myia09

Great photos. Molly is so cute.

Spaniels are bad dogs. The AKC #1 dog most likley to bite you (Wait..I think I told you this). They are best for non active seniors, honestly. I am really big on doing breed research, so it depends. Poodles are not only expensive, but they have a bad smell (Despite grooming) and really do tend to be independent dogs. But I have a grudge against poodles.

What about a labordoodle? They are cute and you could groom them. Or a Pomeranian. They are really tough to keep show quality, but that would be great for experiance. A Komodor would be interesting!!! lol!


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Great photos. Molly is so cute.
> 
> Spaniels are bad dogs. The AKC #1 dog most likley to bite you (Wait..I think I told you this). They are best for non active seniors, honestly. I am really big on doing breed research, so it depends. Poodles are not only expensive, but they have a bad smell (Despite grooming) and really do tend to be independent dogs. But I have a grudge against poodles.
> 
> What about a labordoodle? They are cute and you could groom them. Or a Pomeranian. They are really tough to keep show quality, but that would be great for experiance. A Komodor would be interesting!!! lol!


Thank you :biggrin2:!...I think Molls is quite cute, too. She has that "Bambi" look to her.

I don't really like to judge dogs as a whole. I'd rather get to know an individual dog. Its kind of like people classing all Pit Bulls as "vicious".

Eh....I doubt all Poodles smell, LOL! I know they are expensive....I have been looking for a breeder in AZ/CA. I'm just having a hard time figiuring out who looks reputable and who doesn't. Maybe I will ask the lady on my rat forum who is a 29 year experienced groomer and the owner of 7 Mini Poodles who she would recommend to go to for a breeder bred Poodle.

I am not interested in Labradooles. I'd rather have a Cockapoo if I was going with a Poodle Mix. I just don't like the idea of paying someone hundreds of dollars for a mixed breed dog .

No Poms, either. I was told to get a Poodle or a Poodle mix because I want to look for the fur type.


----------



## haleyxoxo

Hey. Your pets are very cute btw. 

But, Have you thought about a yorkipoo. They're supposed to be pretty good dogs. I have a friend who has one and she's yaps a lot but otherwise a very good dog. 

I had a Cocker Spaniel she was a well-tempered dog. She was very happy and didn't bite anyone. Someone actually ended up stealing her she was so nice.


----------



## undergunfire

*haleyxoxo wrote: *


> Hey. Your pets are very cute btw.
> 
> But, Have you thought about a yorkipoo. They're supposed to be pretty good dogs. I have a friend who has one and she's yaps a lot but otherwise a very good dog.
> 
> I had a Cocker Spaniel she was a well-tempered dog. She was very happy and didn't bite anyone. Someone actually ended up stealing her she was so nice.


Thank you :biggrin2:!

No YorkiPoos ...I think they are uglier then Poodles (no offense). I REALLY don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a mutt "designer dog". I'd rather get to love Poodles and spend the money on one of them. Time will tell - I won't be ready for another dog for a while.

See....every Cocker (I have met like 3 in the past few years) that I have met has been nice and sweet. I don't get where people say they have bad temperaments. For now, Cockers are still on my list. I will judge them while I groom them - I think that will be the best judge of what breed I will get.


----------



## Dragonrain

My family had a cocker spaniel. She just passed away last summer, actually. She was a VERY sweet dog.

She did have a lot of health problems, which eventually led to use having to have her put to sleep, but she was an old lady anyways by the time her health really started to deteriorate. She was also a puppy mill rescue, and as you know those dogs usually have horrible genetics. If you got one from a responsible breeder, that does all the appropriate health checks, I'm sure you'd have better luck then we did on the health aspect.

I have a friend that has two cockers as well, and they are both absolute joys. Very very sweet dogs. I have another friend who has a mini poodle. He's friendly, amazing with her 2 year old daughter, doesn't smell bad at all (they take excellent care of him though and he's always well groomed and stuff), but is a bit on the independent side as dogs go.

I just think that soooooooo much about how a dog behaves is dependent on the individual dog, and also on how it's raised. If you socialize them well when they are puppies, and train them, then chances are you're going to end up with a friendly, well behaved adult.

I can see why you'd keep cockers on your list if you want a dog you can practice grooming on. I use to groom ours when I was visiting home from college.

I'm jealous of your grooming supplies! I have a pretty nice collection myself, although not nearly as much stuff as you have. I've always groomed my own pets, as well as family members pets - it's fun for me and really rewarding to see what a difference a good grooming can make.

Very cute pictures!! Your pets are adorable. I had someone the other day ask if I wanted a baby rex rat, but I turned her down. Rats seem like awesome pets, but they just don't have a long enough life span for me.

Ha sorry for writing so much in your blog! Good luck with grooming school.


----------



## undergunfire

Chelle *** I am very sorry about the loss of your Cocker .

I'm jealous of my own grooming suppies  - I can't believe I own them! A happy day will be the day I get to learn how to use them all .

I have to agree with you about the short life spans that rats carry . Just today I went to PetSmart to see if the Humane Society location inside of there had any bunnies that needed attention...instead they had 2 adorable 5 month old black berkshire (white bellies) males up for adoption. The tag said $5 each or both with the cage for $15. They were soooo licky and friendly. I was very upset leaving them there because the HS is allowing them to be adopted out in a TINY 12"x12" bird cage.


--------

Well, just a little while ago I tried a "date" with Molly and Brody. Ehhhh....I learned that they are NOT good for each other! All Brody wanted to do was hump her pretty much the instant they were put together.

I'm going to try Molly with Marlin tomorrow. If they don't do well, then I am going to try to go full force bonding with Morgan and Molly. Sometimes I get busy or I am tired and don't work with them every day....well, I need to start doing that if I want to try for a sucessful bond.


----------



## undergunfire

Molly and Marlin had their second bonding date tonight. I think it went pretty well, but they fought more then last night. I'll definitely try again tomorrow and hope to try every day for an entire week to see if we get any progress through the week. I start grooming school on Monday, so hopefully I'm not too tired, but Alicia told me even if I can put them together for 1 minute it is better then nothing .


















-----------------------

Today I moved the ratties back into their Critter Nation cage. We did have a double CN (162), but I took the addition part off of the top and now it is just a 1 level (162). I wanted to put them into Marlin's old SP Giant cage, so that I could set it on top of Marlin and Brody's new NIC cages and put a couch into the bunny room. Well, the rat boys didn't like the SP Giant cage and since there is already the couch in the bunny room - the boys get to live in the living room now. Ryan didn't seem too happy about it, but he never even noticed the big cage until I pointed it out to him....he was even looking in their direction and kept walking right past them :laughsmiley:.


Here is the addition all taken apart in the AZ room. I might just sell it to someone who really needs is because they currently don't make a CN addition, so those who have a 1 level can't make a 2 level. AND...since it is sitting there, I kind of have the need to fill it - so if its gone, then I can't fill it. I know better right now, though....but the urge is still there :foreheadsmack:.












Tucker is my :hearts rat...which is probably why you will see so many pictures of him - and the fact that he is super photogenic!












-----------------------

The ladies at work threw me a little "farewell" party yesterday (Wednesday), since I start grooming school on Monday (gosh, I am terrified already!). They got me this adorable Shih Tzu cake!


----------



## Myia09

Marlin is sooooo cute.
I am excited for you! That cake looks so good!


----------



## undergunfire

Marlin is just too fluffy! He's getting some hair chopped off tomorrow - especially around his eyes because when his eyes leak, he gets crusty mats . So, I need to wet those up tomorrow with a damp cloth and try to get those mats out of there. Bunny skin is so delicate, or I'd just try to comb it out.

The cake was delicious....it was 2 mini chocolate cupcakes and the rest was buttercream frosting. The ratties and I shared it .


----------



## Happi Bun

Congrats on the grooming school! Your ratty cage is drool worthy, so organized and beautiful. My boys would have that destroyed within 24 hours... tops. Including bowls tipped over, lol. I'm envious! Molly and Marlin would make a great couple, fingers crossed it works out for them. Love the cake, yum!


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome rat cage! I always thought that it looks like a lot of fun to set up their cages with all the cool hammocks and such. 

Your bunnies are adorable! Good luck with bonding! All the trouble will be worth it in the end if you can get them bonded, believe me!


----------



## Myia09

Awww but I love his long hair. 
Hey Amy when you get the chance, I need a FN fleece liner and that house thingy. I am not going to have money for a couple weeks..(the 19th of March) if you can.


----------



## undergunfire

*E**rika (not Amber, LOL!)* ***** Thanks for the rat cage compliment! The boys are loving being back in the CN. I don't think they are too happy about being in the living room, though, as it is noisier out here then in the bunny room (which is right off the living room). I am super lucky that my boys don't really chew their hammies...they will only do so if I leave them in too long (procrastinate cleaning day) or if they are too small. I made the mistake of making a smaller pocket hammie and that got shredded up really quick - the boys are so bonded (all brothers) and always sleep in the same hammies together...I guess they need their stretching room .


*Chelle **** It is really a ton of fun to decorate the rat cage, it makes cleaning day not so bad. When I had 10 ratties quite a few months ago, then it wasn't fun at all - that many rats just isn't easily manageable for me...I much like having only 4 boys. I think once I have rats again (way into the future), then I will limit myself to 2-3 neutered boys...definitely no more then 4.


*Myia **** I can definitely do a trade with you still (toys for liners/cubes). I just need to wait and see because I don't have black fleece and now that I am jobless due to starting grooming school on Monday, I need to see when we will be able to purchase enough black fleece (thats what you wanted, right?) - or you can send payment for the liner material and we can trade with the cubes. Just let me know when you are ready .


--------------------------

I have some disappointing news ....the rat/mouse breeder in San Diego isn't the type of breeder for mice that I thought she was. I knew she didn't keep tract of her mouse lineage, but I suspect she breeds pet store lines into her mice. I do know some mouse breeders do that, but there are a select few out there who do not do that. So now it is pretty much go to the local mom & pop pet store who breeds feeder mice in-store, still go to the rat/mouse breeder, or go to Petco for a mouse. There are obviously pluses and minuses to each of those options...but we will see what happens.

Today I was soooo bored and was really excited to get Dexter....(that will be my male mouses name - named after the SHOWTIME show "Dexter")....that I decided to sew up some hammies for when I get him. He will be housed in a 10gal. tank and I decided his first cage theme will be "outer space" :biggrin2:. The star shaped bed in the back right is my original design from when I used to make and sell rat hammocks online. Just as a size scale, I think the little cube is 4" long x 3" wide .


----------



## JadeIcing

We need to talk today about measurements! Call!


----------



## hln917

*undergunfire wrote: *


>


Amy~ you're so talented! Do you sell them, if so for rabbits?


----------



## Dragonrain

You made all those? That's awesome! I've made a few things from fleece, blankets for the dog and rabbits and cage liners for the rabbits, easy stuff like that, but those things (sorry don't know what to call them) you made are awesome!

Someday I want to get sugar gliders, and I think one of the funniest parts will be making up their cage themes and setting them up with all kinds of cool fleece hides and hammocks and toys. Too bad that probably won't be for a long time.

Sorry to hear that the mouse breeder wasn't the type you thought she was.


----------



## undergunfire

*Alicia **** I will call you a little later today .


*Helen **** Thank you for the compliments ! I used to make and sell hammocks/beds for rats/ferrets/mice/etc, but I have since stopped selling and sold off my fabric collection of over 65 different fabric choices. I didn't want the the pressure of orders while in pet grooming school (which starts Monday!). BUT....if you ever want some resting pads for bunnies, then do let me know! They are very easy to make.


*Chelle **** Thanks :biggrin2:! Yeah, definitely one of the funnest things about small critter is the stuff you can make then and decorating their cages. Today I am going to go and get colored popsicle sticks to make some houses for my mouse! It just really stinks about the breeder. I didn't want to have to go and give Petco my money, but I also don't want to support the breeder by basically letting her know its okay to be breeding pet store mice - but at the same time her mice will be handled from birth and be hand tame, where as I will need to tame a Petco mouse. But we shall see what happens!

I will explain what the beds are....


Star Dome (my original design)...





Double Decker....





Bunkbed....





Cube....


----------



## irishbunny

I really want to figure out how to make those for my guinea pigs! Especially the cubes.


----------



## undergunfire

*Grace **** I can get you a tutorial on making the cubes - I just need to find it .

------------------

On a side note...I posted an ad on CL asking if anyone was a "feeder breeder" and would be willing to let 1 single male mouse go to a pet home, and I had someone reply saying they always have litters, all colors & ages too. Ya know...as much I don't like people who breed animals for food because it is sad and I love the little animals.....I feel better about taking a FREE mouse from a "feeder breeder" rather then buying one from a pet store or a breeder who breeds in pet store mice. By getting a free mouse, I am not supporting anything, but rather saving a little guy :biggrin2:.

The lady who emailed me has a few litters right now. I told Ryan about it and he thinks its a good idea to just get one from her. Then he was like "Uhhh...so how soon are you thinking about getting one?" in a "you better not be planning to get one anytime soon" tone :rollseyes.


----------



## Myia09

I think its a good idea. We now ignore Ryan. lol.


----------



## Jessyka

Myia09 wrote:


> I think its a good idea. We now ignore Ryan. lol.




:yeahthat:


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh I have been so busy the past 2 days with grooming school that I haven't even really thought about getting my mouse. I am soooo pooped when I get home that all I do is feed the animals and spend a little time "escaping" online and then head to bed .


----------



## Dragonrain

Sorry school has been wearing you out. Hopefully you get use to it soon.

If you ever groom a papillon you haaave to post about it! haha I <3 papillons.


----------



## undergunfire

Its getting a bit easier, but its still tough work and I bet it will always be....especially when I start getting older. No wonder lots of groomers have issues with their bodies! Its tough on my 21 year old body, LOL.

My friend has a Papillion! I haven't really seen them a lot in my area, but I will let you know if I do happen to see one in the shop . I *think* there might have been one in today, but he was wet in the tub waiting for conditioner to soak in, so I couldn't really tell. Do they come in tri color or just brown/white?


----------



## Dragonrain

> Do they come in tri color or just brown/white?



They come in tri color. I have a tri color papillon  I looves him to death - pappys are my favorite breed ever. My doggy isn't a breed standard pap though, so I don't know if most people recognize that he's a papillon. He's purebred, and came from an amazing breeder, but he is a "reject" as far as being a show dog would be concerned, so we got him on a pet contract.


----------



## undergunfire

Well...I have been pretty busy lately! Grooming school is so much fun and a ton of work, I've been spending more time with the rats lately, and the bunnies are very demanding too LOL! My husband and I have also realized that we need to be doing things together more, so that has been really nice. I've been taking Sammy (our doggie) to school with me and he has been LOVING it because he usually has to stay in his kennel all day because we *thought* he would tear up the house.....well, I left him out of his kennel all day for 7 hours yesterday and he didn't potty inside or tear anything up!! I'm proud of my doggie .


Soooo....you guys all know that I was waiting to get a male mouse until my 4 rattie brothers passed away, right? Well, I got a little boy mouse today on impulse. Well, I mean its not like I didn't already have his tank set up and everything purchased for him....but the way I got him today was very impulse-worthy! Let me explain....



My husband is at the tattoo shop today for 7 hours, so I decided to get out of the house and enjoy this really nice day. I went and got coffee...went to PetSmart to get kitty litter & see if there was any rabbits/rats/etc at the Humane Society's adoption center inside of PetSmart because when there is, I socialze them and bring them toys...then I decided to stop into Petco to see about getting more kitty litter because I had a 10% off coupon to use up soon. Of course I HAD to look at the mice & rats and was definitely dead set on not getting a mouse.....until an employee came up with a dirty looking guy. He wanted "10 mice & the bigger, the better!". I was already looking at the male mice at that point and the employee was taking big female mice out of the tanks...so I said "phew", so I wouldn't be tempted. Then she opened up the male tank and started grabbing them out by their tails. One bit her and she definitely deserved it!

Then I did the dumbest thing ever when she lifted up the igloo and I saw an adorable chinchilla colored male mouse...I told her "WAIT! I want the grey one as a pet". She grabbed up a black and white male by mistake and dropped him into my hands. He was very small and friendly...crawled up into my neck. UGH.....damnit....I was trapped. I knew if I put him back into her hands she might put him into the container with the other 10 mixed sex mice...to end up as snake food.

So....I paid for him and left



. My husband was really the one who was telling me not to get a mouse until the rats passed, so I knew he might be angry. I texted him and told him "Uhm...I might have just bought a mouse on impulse, but he was probably going to be someone's dinner tonight.". He texted back saying "I don't care...I'm not mad. love you"



.


Sooooooo...little baby (he's pretty small and definitely a "he") Dexter and I are sitting here in the living room! He's in his 10gal. tank running on his wheel and having a blast walking through his tank. He is a bit sneezy, but it could possibly be "happy/new home sneezes" - I'll definitely watch him carefully with those though. He's bright eyed, coat looks good, and really active. I'm a tad bit mad at myself for getting him "so soon" and from Petco....but whatever because he's safe with me now. I'm just glad I had the tank all ready to go for the past few weeks!

































I have heard male mice really stink...and it's true! BUT...I can't say that 4 girl mice wouldn't stink any less then him. I already can't wait for a few days to go by, so I can start handling him.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh Amy congrats!
What a cute little mousey! He made me smile  Now I want a mouse lol! I love his tank, so pretty!  His name suits him. He looks like an ickle baby  Do you know what age he is?


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Grace! I am not sure how old he is...maybe 8 weeks or so? I am going to see if anyone on the mouse forums can take a shot at his age. From what I could see, he was the smallest in the tank...but I was only looking at the colored mice, not the PEWs. Right now Dex is sleeping in his little cube and has been for a while. I want to hold him sooo bad!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*undergunfire wrote: *


>


OMG too cute i just love that face :inlove:


----------



## Dragonrain

You're new mouse is so cute! Congrats.


----------



## irishbunny

What is the life expectancy on mice, Amy?
I might just have to get a mouse sometime, they can live in bin cages right? I have been doing some reading up on them


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Fran! I love Brody's cute little smooshy face, too :biggrin2:!

Chelle....Thank you! I hope to get some more pictures of him today .

Grace....mice live on average 1.5 - 3 years (same as rats). Unfortunately mice from pet stores aren't always the healthiest little guys, but that is something that most Americans have to deal with because mouse breeders are very rare and even so, some of them (not all of them) aren't exactly super reputable IMO because they add "trial & error" pet store mice into their lines for color. Since you are in the UK, then you might just get super lucky and find a good breeder over there. Mice in the UK, Australia, etc are way more hardy, friendlier at first as opposed to US pet store mice, and they look a lot different....they are larger! Oh, and males can live together over there but they can't over here!


----------



## hln917

You have a great setup in the tank! It's so colorful. Dexter's one lucky guy.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Eeee! I love your new mouse. I just got two new meecers as well. Love love love them as pets.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks Ren & Helen :biggrin2:! I am REALLY enjoying Dexter and am so glad that I got a male mouse. I had 2 girls a long time ago and they didn't like me as much as Dex does - as soon as I put my hand into the cage he crawls up onto his double decker bed and right up onto my hand & up my arm .























(the dish was his little dinner dish from last night)















---------------------------------

I'm hoping to do a bonding session later with Molly and Marlin. I got busy with school and waaaay too tired when I got home to do them, but I really need to start it up again. Gosh, I just wish I lived closer to a rescue and could drop them off and have them bond them for a fee...then pick them up when they were ready, LOL. I think a rescue in SoCal does that!


----------



## Happi Bun

Dexter is so adorable! Whata lucky dude. :hearts:


----------



## Myia09

He is sooo cute! I am glad you got him. He really is adorable though, I am super jealous!


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you :biggrin2:. He knows he is lucky too, LOL!


--------------

So I decided to set up a pen system in the bunny room on days where I don't have a ton of time to let the rabbits out to play individually. Since Morgan free ranges, I only have Marlin, Brody, and Molly to let out. Well, sometimes Marlin doesn't really like playing outside of his cage much....so at least this way Brody and Molly get to get out on days when I am busy and Marlin can come out on the next day and have the entire room to roam (if he wants).

Brody is in the back, Morgan is in the middle still (because he HATES being caged into a small space), and Molly is in the front. I think I may take the couch out because its just wasting space - I thought I'd sit in there more if I put the couch in, but I just don't LOL.


----------



## Myia09

I am going to steal brody. You have no clue. lol.I need to do this with sheriff for sure, great system.


----------



## undergunfire

LOL....you don't want Brody, trust me!! He's full of naughty behavior and is just "special" .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

gosh Amy your animal room always looks so freaking clean!!!!!! can you come to my ho use and clean my house for me,lol


----------



## undergunfire

Thats because I had just cleaned up before I let the bunnies out to play, LOL. I promise I will post a "messy" picture sometime this week from when I get too tired to clean .


OH! I have some really cute pictures to post...LOTS of them. I am waiting for them all to upload to my Flickr, then I have to get them all posted over here. Let's just say if you love Holland Lops and their "kissy lips", then you will want to see these .


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures!

Your bunnies don't go after each other though the pen bars? I'm so nervous to keep bunnies separated just by pens like that when I'm not there to watch ever since a friends bunny that I was watching ripped up half of Barnaby's nose though the cage bars.

Looking forward to the other pictures!


----------



## undergunfire

Nope :biggrin2:....luckily Morgan loves to groom the other bunnies through the cage bars (hes such a lover), and luckily the other bunnies gladly accept some grooming .

I will upload the new pictures tonight - my Flickr was uploading waaaaay too slow last night.


----------



## undergunfire

** I still need to upload and post all of the cute pictures I took, which I will do that tonight! **


Anyway, I do need to rant a bit about bonding because I am feeling hurt and like a failure .



Morgan and Molly did really well on their first date...so I took her in (CL rehome) and got her spayed. Once her hormones calmed down, then I tried bonding. I quickly learned it wasn't going to work because she no longer thought it was important to groom Morgan....and Morgan MUST be groomed or he feels unwanted and he will fight.

Then I tried Brody and Molly. Brody just wanted to hump & dominate her, which wasn't going to work because Molly is a diva girl and wants to be the boss.

So....I though Marlin and Molly would work out really well since Marlin is a ditzy Lionhead who is really laid back. Ugh....not working out and I can't figure out why. I just think Molly is too bossy....

Now I am frustrated that I have 4 single rabbits, which leaves me back to square one...just with an extra bunny. I KNOW Morgan has wanted a wifebun for years, but I was only just able to take that step in November when I got Molls. Now Morgie is alone and I can't risk adopting another rabbit only to have bonding fail. I was thinking about taking Morgs on a date to a rescue 2 hours away, then finding the best candidate & foster her...if bonding doesn't work, then I can move on to foster the next best candidate.

BUT.....do I really WANT 5 rabbits?! Not really, because Ryan and I are planning to move to the east coast (we are thinking outside of Philly) in 3 years and at this point....I can't even fit all of my pets into our Explorer as it is!! By the time we go to move, providing everyone is still alive (which obviously I hope so), we will have 1 dog, 4 rabbits, and 3 kitties. I know my rat's won't live past this year and Dexter (my mouse) could possibly live 3 years, but chances are slim.

I kind of feel like I will never be able to bond rabbits...like bonding is a huge joke....and now Morgan isn't getting what I know he wants because of that. I realize now it is going to take a really special girl who just wants to love on her mate all day.


----------



## BunnyLovers

Dear Amy
Have not talked to you in awhile. Lilli is doing fantastic. We call her our "Arizona Honker". She really goes through the Hay. I cannot tell you how much we love her. She just brings such joy to my life. She has learned to give bunny kisses. In fact she learned out to do it within days of coming home. I am going into surgery tomorrow , but when I get better I will take some more pictures. She love to play, and boy can she binky. I cannot tell you how much we enjoy having her around. I know she and her table mate Serena can never play together, but they seem to check each other out alot. I want to take more pictures, and after the surgery I should ber be better so I can take more pictres of all our rabbits. Personnally I can't imagine having a pet that does not bring as much fun as they do.

Hugs and Kisses and bunny love

Nancy M:highfive:


----------



## undergunfire

Hey Nancy :wave:! Its so great to hear from you. I hope everything is okay with you having to get surgery, and I also hope that you heal quickly! Tell Larry I said "hello" . Give Miss Lills a kiss for her and tell her I miss her. Its great to hear about her giving kisses and that she is doing so well :biggrin2:!




------------------

I have a TON of pictures to upload now (of the buns and Dexter) and I don't want to upload them while Ryan is trying to play his online game (Aion) because it will cause him to lag :rollseyes....so I will start uploading some in an hour when he leaves for band practice....then finish the uploading/posting them here tomorrow .

ETA Okay, okay....here is a "teaser picture" (of Brods) .....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*undergunfire wrote:*


> BUT.....do I really WANT 5 rabbits?! Not really, because Ryan and I are planning to move to the east coast (we are thinking outside of Philly) in 3 years and at this point....I can't even fit all of my pets into our Explorer as it is!! By the time we go to move, providing everyone is still alive (which obviously I hope so), we will have 1 dog, 4 rabbits, and 3 kitties. I know my rat's won't live past this year and Dexter (my mouse) could possibly live 3 years, but chances are slim.


DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I live outside of Philly!!!!!!!! and where i live there are alot of people who come from New York because it is not that far (you have familia in NY right?) I have a site you can look on when you are looking for a house around here, just let me know.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

Oh goodness--Dexter is SO cute. I love his little mini meecer hammocks. I don't blame you for the impulse buy--I got my two female mice from Petco two years ago before I had rats and knew any better. One died at 9 months and my other is close to her 2nd birthday! I'm really amazed she has lived this long, honestly... she hasn't had any health issues either. Both were just regular ol PEW babies and the Petco employee asked "don't you want to wait until we have the cute colorful ones in?". Pshhh.. I was already there READY I couldn't just leave them there!


----------



## undergunfire

Fran....can you send me the link to where I can look for houses? Even though Ryan and I are about 3 years out from moving...we have still been looking at houses. We are hoping to save nearly $30k by the time we move out there, so we can put $10k or so down on a house and have the rest as a pad of money. What town outside of Philly do you live? We are having a hard time pin-pointing an area because we want it in the country (must have adorable country house!!), but a close drive into Philly since Ryan does IT work and will need to work in the city. I'm hoping to work at a salon for 3 or so years after moving out there and either go mobile or set up my own home salon by age 30 (I'll be 22 this Dec. and will be 25-ish when we move out there).


Heidi....Thank you for the compliments on Dexter! I am still the slightest bit mad at myself for buying him from Petco, but I had a feeling that it was going to come down to that anyway due to the lack of reputable breeders within a 10 hour one-way drive. I was going to get him from a small scale local feeder breeder (she said for only $.50 cents), but then quit emailing me. I was also mad for getting Dex before the rats passed away, but so far it is okay and working out....I have been trying to pay more attention to the rats and getting them out of their cage more.


----------



## Myia09

Brody is so cute.

So, this is too long to text, lol, so I am posting it here.

I had a dream last night that you took Sheriff in, we got him fixed, and he was a little angel. We decided to wait to take him back until we had our 2nd bedroom (Which has been a big fear of mine, realizeing I took in a large breed rabbit in a small apartment) and you agreed to foster him until then. 
Well, we finally went to pick him up and he was in the backyard playing like a dog, chasing a bird and such, lol. But when I went up to him (Think comic zombie like) he turned around and turned evil!
He bit my hand and I started crying and he ran into your arms.

It sounds a bit silly, but I woke up feeling awful! I guess I am just jealous you will be bonding with him and how much I MISS my old Sheriff.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

sure i will send you the link, where i live it is a good ride to Philly, well the back way it is 1 1/2 hours, but if you take the Turnpike it is less of travel time but then you leave your life in the hands of other drivers and pray there is no accident, one accident on the turnpike could have you stuck there for hours,lol. Where i live though it is country like, they are building up, i think to get the country setting where you have horses for neighbors, sheep, cows and such you have to move up this way.


----------



## irishbunny

I want Dexter pics!


----------



## undergunfire

*Myia *** *that is a cool dream, LOL !

*Fran *** *I got your PM and I will reply back to you tomorrow 

*Grace *** *Dex pictures are coming tomorrow, for sure! Its taking sooo long to get all of my pictures uploaded. I almost forgot to finish uploading them to my Flickr tonight.

--------------------------


For now, here are BRODY pictures! I decided to take a lot of them in a different color...its not quite black & white and not sepia, I think my camera calls it "mono"-something?

I just love my Frodoh Bunnins' - he's a happy little guy with a ton of spunk and will give the cutest "kissy lips" for treats. For a long time I wasn't very attatched to Brody (held a a grudge, really) and he was such a naughty little bunny, but over the past year or so Brody and I have really bonded. Brods will be 3 in August and we got him a 7 weeks of age.


























































































Okay....I am off to bed since I'm sleepy! I will post pictures of Molly and Morgan tomorrow, along with Sammy (my dog) and Dexter (mouse). I also have pictures to post of Marlin and Molly's time outside .


----------



## Happi Bun

I want to give Brody a big kiss! He is so adorable. :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire

*Erika **** I HAVE to kiss Brody every day because of how kissable and adorable he is, LOL!

----------

Molly :biggrin2:....




























































Marlin - my friendly/outgoing baby who turned into a shy adult ....







Pictures of Morgan, Dexter, and Sammy (dog) are coming up next ...


----------



## Myia09

Need more photos of Marlin! lol!

Brody is adorable!


----------



## undergunfire

Morgan :inlove:.....

His nails are LONG and need to be cut tomorrow! Sheesh...his nails grow like weeds.




































Bunny play house ....








Sammy ....





















Okay, so I realized that I have a bajillion pictures to post of Dexter...so I will have to post those tonight after dinner!


----------



## irishbunny

Question about Dexter Amy, do you find that his tank gets smelly quickly? I'm thinking about getting a mouse, and I'm not sure whether to get a boy or some girls. According to some people, the boys smell awful


----------



## undergunfire

Dexter has ZERO smell! I can only smell him when I stick my nose right over his mesh screen lid on his tank. Maybe its the bedding? I don't use wood shavings because most US pet store mice react badly to wood shavings for some reason, so I use a paper compacted bedding in the shape of little balls.

I had female mice a few years ago and they were no where as cool as Dex is. Females bond to one another and don't usually care for their humans (what I have read & experienced), but Dex is all about ME....so it is really awesome :biggrin2:!


ETA: Males in the UK can live together, so I don't know how much different they would be from female mice at that point. I think a good UK mouse forum is "all about mice" or something like that.


----------



## irishbunny

Ok thanks, ya I want to get a male but some sites are like beware of the smell and stuff so it had me kind of worried. I heard single males bond way more to their owners then females. That is pretty cool


----------



## TinysMom

I've been meaning to tell you that I thought of you at the state convention because they had a mouse in a cage in the raffle. 

Needless to say - I did NOT try for it...wasn't even tempted.

But I couldn't help but think of you and Dexter - which by the way is my new Holland Lop buck's name (he came with it).


----------



## undergunfire

A mouse in a raffle?! Weird! I hope he/she got a good home!!

I saw that you named your new HL buck Dexter....awesome name for a HL :highfive:.



Speaking of Dexter.......he almost lost his life last night . He was in his [open] play bin while I cleaned his cage...I was almost done and just had to fill up his food dish, so I went into the bunny room to fill up his dish. I heard a loud bang and Ryan running across the living room screaming. I came out and Dexter was in Quil (kittens) mouth :tears2:. Luckily Ryan was able to "beat" Quil a little and he let him go. Dex wasn't harmed but I was screaming and crying hysterically. I haven't had him long (maybe 3 weeks?), but I love him so much....hes the coolest little pet!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oooh that must be scary. I can sympathise. My mom likes to give my mice treats, and one day she left my three year old mouse Azme's cage open. Azme always was very bold and she came right up to investigate when my cat poked his head in... sadly she did not survive the encounter  I was devastated. So gladDexter was OK!


----------



## irishbunny

undergunfire wrote:


> A mouse in a raffle?! Weird! I hope he/she got a good home!!
> 
> I saw that you named your new HL buck Dexter....awesome name for a HL :highfive:.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Dexter.......he almost lost his life last night . He was in his [open] play bin while I cleaned his cage...I was almost done and just had to fill up his food dish, so I went into the bunny room to fill up his dish. I heard a loud bang and Ryan running across the living room screaming. I came out and Dexter was in Quil (kittens) mouth :tears2:. Luckily Ryan was able to "beat" Quil a little and he let him go. Dex wasn't harmed but I was screaming and crying hysterically. I haven't had him long (maybe 3 weeks?), but I love him so much....hes the coolest little pet!



Omg that God he is ok!
I hate when things like that happen! You can't stop shaking for like an hour after lol!


----------



## undergunfire

I'm sorry you ended up loosing your girl, Ren . I would have been really devistated if Quil had killed Dex. I'm still mad at Quil and should be thankful he didn't kill him, but if he did....ugh I don't know how I'd ever get over it. Dex is a lucky guy, he has survided seconds from being thrown into a carrier to be brought home to a snake...and now a cat attack! Oh, and I am PMing you back in a little bit .

------------


I need to do some major cleaning in the bunny room tonight! The new hay that I got has lots of leaves & flowers in it and they like to "sprinkle" all over the room when I'm passing out hay. Plus, I had Brody out last night and he decided to pee everywhere in front of Molly's cage, so I have to clean up the carpet. I guess no more playing around her cage...I will just have to pen it off so he can't be near her.

Damon needs his litter box fully changed out tonight, too. I have to go out and buy him a larger one with higher sides because he's peed outside of the regular cat box sized one....and he barely fits in it anyway, haha! I'm glad he has ended up being only cage aggressive because that makes things much easier and I can only hope he gets relief from hormones from his neuter . I'm easily falling in love with him, but I don't need a 5th bunny because thats just 1 more male that I definitely don't need and if I kept him then I probably wouldn't be able to have a 2nd dog (which I for sure would like).

On the subject of a 2nd dog, I have fallen in love with the groomer's (one of them at the shop) Pomeranians. I never thought I'd want a Pom, but I adore her Pom's calm, loyal, quiet, friendly, etc personalities. They are also small and bred to the standard (I think they are only about 5lbs). I have never met such amazing Poms before. She shows them all over the country (when she can, but mostly does local/next state over shows), but she rarely breeds. She hadn't had a litter in 7 years, but she bred one and the puppies were born this past winter....2 pups were stillborn and 1 lived to be 2 weeks then aspirated on milk and died . She's planning on having another litter this fall, so I am thinking about getting a pet quality Pom from her. It's a very tough decision because I'm really pro-adoption (especially for dogs), but I feel more comfortable getting a dog from a person that I know...it makes it feel more "right". Her Poms are pretty expensive ($1400 show quality and $800 pet quality), but she said she'd let me make payments. It's months away, so I have lots of time to really think about it (and get Ryan to want a Pom, LOL).


----------



## undergunfire

Just updating my blog with a little stinker who kicked me off of the couch so that he could snuggle with Sammy :rollseyes...





































If you click here (should be a large picture, but you can make it bigger by clicking "original" at the top), then you can see his balls have dropped (yuck!!) .


----------



## mistyjr

Hes sure a cute bunny!! But it looks like he haves a new buddy!!


----------



## TinysMom

I didn't realize how big he was till I saw him with your dog...WOW.

Dontcha love it when the rabbits feel they can take over the furniture? Zeus believes the bed is really "his" and Tiny always felt like the recliner belonged to him too.


----------



## Happi Bun

He's such a gorgeous and BIG guy. Looks very content beside Sammy.


----------



## kirbyultra

I can't believe how big he is. Looks like he's found a friend lol


----------



## jcottonl02

Lol before this I can say I had never seen 'bunny balls'. You've made one of my 'nevers' come true Amy !!


----------



## RandomWiktor

GOOLIES!

Nasty looking though they are, I'm glad this means he can be neutered soon. I'm hoping that'll quell his aggression some. Cute dog, btw.


----------



## Fancy77

OMG I love the pics


----------



## jcottonl02

He looks so wonderful and relaxed Amy- well done!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG those are some big goolies. 

Storm where nothing compared to that. Boy he could make a lot of babies with those things. Glad he won't be able to. 

Amy what are you sending him to the vet with tomorrow? I need to pack Jessi bag.


----------



## undergunfire

Kat....I think I am just bringing a little bag of pellets with some oats mixed in and a bag of hay, so that he can be encouraged to eat after waking up.

Ren....he gets his neuter tomorrow, so hopefully within 6-8 weeks he will calm down . Sammy the doggie says thanks for the compliments!

Jen....let's hope you never have to see bunny balls again because they are so gross, HAHA!

And the bun says "Thanks for the compliments Denise, Peg, Erika, Helen, Misty :biggrin2:".



-----------

I think I might change his name again....I haven't really been calling him "Damon", but I have still been calling him "Big Bun", so I take that as a sign that his new name doesn't fit him. It has to be a unique people name, so hopefully I can come up with one tonight before his neuter tomorrow.


----------



## BunnyLovers

I am so sorry for not posting any pics in such a long time. I went in for a proceedure (removing my tailbone) I broke it in 7 places and came down with bacterial pnomonia from asperating. 
Lilli Pad or the "Arizona Honker" as we sometimes call her continues to Thrive. She is our biggest chinner. She makes a science of it. It is a sad day for us as my son lost his little Seal Point Stew yesterday. 

Lilli continues to amaaze me with her binkys and hopping and all the cool things she does. She is a real nuzzle girl.

Hugs and bunny kisses. I do hope we get to meet you before you move.

Nancy:mrsthumper::magicwand::bambiandthumper


----------



## undergunfire

I hope you are okay now from your surgery...sounds pretty scary! I'm so glad Miss Lills got the best home ever for her and that you adore her so much. It just makes me happy knowing she is with you guys rather then whatever her life would have been after adoption from the Humane Society because they don't do a good job interviewing potential adopters.

I am hoping that I will be able to go to a grooming seminar in Vegas this fall, so I will let you know because I'd love to meet you & Larry and see Lills again. We just need to see if we have the money for a hotel room for a few nights!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Amy give big Bun a kiss for me please. 

I think we will both be a nervous wreck tomorrow. Your not sending any veggies or anything?

I am sending her with veggies and such. If you look at my thread you will see how prepared I am LOL.


----------



## jcottonl02

Ah yes! Damon is getting neutered tomorrow?

Good luck to you both! I'm sure it will all be fine. And onto a bright new and better future!!!!


----------



## undergunfire

Yep....neuter is tomorrow :bunnydance:! I know the ladies at the front desk and the vet techs are going to just gush over him! They always adore bunnies that I bring in for speuters, so I know they are REALLY going to live him due to his big ears. I'm still going to tell them to be careful though, in case he decides to bite at all. I'm glad they trim nails while they are knocked out for surgery because I didn't want to have to wrangle him down and do them myself because he would probably hate me for that .


Kat....nah, I probably won't bring in veggies because I never have before. I think just hay and pellets with a tad bit of oats mixed in will be enough. This will be my 3rd bunny neuter (have done 6 rat neuters, 2 bunny spays, 1 cat neuter, and 1 cat spay)...so I am not concerned about him at all . I'd rather just offer up some veggies when he gets home.


----------



## TinysMom

I will probably be more nervous here in Texas (just thinking about it) than you will be. I always get nervous whenever a forum bunny gets neutered.

I've got to say Amy that those picture are convincing me more and more that I want an English Lop rabbit (as if Daisy and Yofi weren't enough convincing). 

The problem is - I'd like to get one while they're still young so I can enjoy the growing up phase (before the teenage rebellious stage)...but of course - its hard to tell at a young age if a rabbit is truly show or pet (unless you can tell for sure its a pet rabbit).

I did look at some at the state show - but no one had any for sale (and there were even more English lops there than there were flemish giants!) 

Anyway - I think you should just tell people he's a new breed of dog...that hops. After all - he looks almost like a dog when he's up there with Sammy.

Good luck tomorrow! I know you & he will do well.

And when I do eventually get an e-lop...you can follow the antics on my blog and understand them from experience with Damon?


----------



## Jessyka

Grr! I wish I had my own place right now. I'd so take Damon regardless of the behavior problems. Bayou is pretty aggressive himself, but I've learned to love it. Of course, I don't think he'd be too happy with another bun in the house. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Good luck Damon , please keep us updated on him Amy


----------



## JadeIcing

I love this one...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Well I hope big bun turns out ok I know he will. Good luck to day big man.


----------



## undergunfire

I just got home from dropping him off and they said he would be ready around noon today since they aren't busy with surgeries today! I won't be able to pick him up later because I have to groom Humane Society dogs today from start to finish, which can be tough because a lot of the time they take a while because they are scared and have maybe never been groomed before (just breaks my heart!).

I'll update when I get home with him later .


----------



## Fancy77

crossing fingers


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Did you settle on a name for him? Is he going to stay Damon? Because I just thought of a good name for him last night (after I'd logged off, of course ): 

Ronin

By definition, Ronin is a Japanese word for a wandering Samurai....or a masterless Warrior. Not a master warrior mind you, but one that has no master. He may be a renegade of sorts, one who has lost the protection of his clan or society because of some indiscretion or another. His Family may not exist anymore...and that is why he has lost his honor and decided to wander. He is a man unto himself, with no master, and himself to answer to, for his actions. A renegade is a good description for him. 

I thought the description pretty well described Sherriff/Damon.

Hoping the neuter goes well!

Rue


----------



## MCatCar

Amy I am in love with your animals! They are so cute and so well cared for! 

Good Luck with the Neuter!


----------



## hln917

Good luck to Damon/Sheriff!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hope the neuter went well!


----------



## undergunfire

Damon was coming out of surgery at 10:30 this morning, got the call at 11:00am saying he did really well and was able to come get him at 1pm....but I wasn't able to get there until 4pm (knew the vets would take good care of him!).

So...he's all neutered and already came home and started eating veggies right away! Right now he is snoozing on his comfy towels that I piled into the cage .


Just because the whole "money thing" was an issue, here is proof of neuter (payed with my PayPal debit card) .....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Well glad your boy is eating jessi is sleeping. In her litter box she must not want to get up to pee later LOL.


I hope everything turns out ok.

Kat


----------



## undergunfire

I forgot to add that he weighed in at 8lbs already at almost 5 months old!


----------



## TinysMom

How neat - one of my boys is 14 weeks and he's over 7 1/2 pounds already...so that helps me picture how big he is. Somehow - I thought he was bigger than that...


----------



## Dragonrain

Glad to hear everything went well! I hope he has a speedy recovery.

I wish neuters around here where that cheap!


----------



## undergunfire

Peg....I thought he was smaller then 8lbs. We were standing in the vet office and we were all taking bets on how big he was....Ryan and a receptionist guessed 8lbs and I said "NO WAY! He's more like 6-7lbs!"....Uhm....boy was I wrong. Darn, I hate when Ryan is right :laughsmiley:.

Chelle....Thank you ! I think he's going to be just fine. I like how much more mellow he seems already haha, but he could also still be in some pain. I need to give him some metacam this afternoon, just in case he's feeling a bit uncomfy. My vet told me to check his surgery area to make sure it looks good, but I don't think thats possible because I have no idea how to wrestle over a 8lbs rabbit who is willing to bite in his defence. My vet leaves the neuter areas on males as open insisions (doesn't sew them or glue them closed).....they do this on rats, pigs, rabbits, and male cats. I was freaked out when they did that to my rats because they were bleeding and I saw the open area and thought they chewed their stitches out....so I drove the 35 minutes back to the vet (who had to be late to a house call appt. to see me), just so he could tell me "thats normal since we don't use stitches or glue" hahahahaha! Everything went well though. I thought the rats would get an infection from food crumbs and pee getting in there, but they were fine so I imagine the bun will be fine too!



------------


So I think this weekend (probably today) I'm going to have to go get a cheap sheet of plywood and stick some stick on tiles (already have those here) on it, so that I can make Molly's cage a 4x2 NIC instead of 3x2. Her litter box is HUGE (she pottys a lot and needs one with high sides) and she barely has any space in her cage (even though she gets her run time). I noticed it before, but just thought she would be okay with a smaller cage for a while because I was hoping she'd bond to one of the boys....but since I am lazy and haven't been actively bonding, I need to get her cage bigger since this whole bonding this isn't going to be easy at all (she made Marlin scream last time). 

It just stinks because now thats going to take up even more space in the bunny room since I have my loveseat and rats in there....but I might have to just take the loveseat out because its taking up play time space. I need to find a small comfy chair that I can put in there to sit in when I read and am on my laptop. I also need to look into selling the Critter Nation and getting my rats a smaller cage (or less bulky, I should say)....all my rats do now a days is eat, sleep, and potty....so the CN is just overkill. I'd like a SP Exotic cage (again)....







Here was the one I had all set up in 2007.....






----------------


On a side note, I was walking into the kitchen to grab more coffee just a bit ago and I noticed Molly was trying to hide herself from the world :laughsmiley:.....


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Sheriff looks really happy, I just wish he was still with Myia and things worked out with Sheriff and her.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oh my gosh, Amy!! Dex is SO cute!! 

I'm just curious, is a 10 gal tank all they need or eventually will they need a larger tank? 
I have a 10 gal, and looking at Dex is making me want to get a mouse! haha, of course I'd have to do lots of convincing my mom and research, so it probably wouldn't be for several, several months. Of course, I'd have to save up enough money for all the supplies, too.
Are all mice generally friendly? I would want to get a pretty friendly guy. 

Dex is really super cute, though!! 

Emily


----------



## undergunfire

Paul....I think everything happens for a reason (whatever that may be at this point) .

Emily....a 10gal. tank is just right for a male mouse, some people even keep them in 5.5gal, but I think that is way too small. I am thinking about upgrading Dex to a 20gal long this fall (when I have the money), just so he can have more space for popsicle stick play things . I really love Dex and he has been super friendly from day 1...I guess that is kind of rare for a pet store mouse but he was a little baby, so he wasn't "set in his ways" yet, I guess. There aren't many options from getting mice from reputable breeders...so its either a pet store, rescue/shelter (if they even have any), rehome from someone (also rare), or a "feeder breeder".


----------



## irishbunny

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Oh my gosh, Amy!! Dex is SO cute!!
> 
> I'm just curious, is a 10 gal tank all they need or eventually will they need a larger tank?
> I have a 10 gal, and looking at Dex is making me want to get a mouse! haha, of course I'd have to do lots of convincing my mom and research, so it probably wouldn't be for several, several months. Of course, I'd have to save up enough money for all the supplies, too.
> Are all mice generally friendly? I would want to get a pretty friendly guy.
> 
> Dex is really super cute, though!!
> 
> Emily



Emily I am the exact same!
I saw Dexter and it made me really interested in getting a mouse, I did some research and I'm hoping to get one soon, just have to get the pet store to order me one :biggrin2:

Amy, it's all your fault!


----------



## undergunfire

Hehehe :innocent


----------



## Amy27

I am so glad Sheriff came through surgery good. I can't believe how cheap the neuter was. Here it is like $110 just to walk in the door for anything. My vet checkups run $200-$400 a visit and that doesn't include any procedures! 

I love the picture of Molly hiding!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ahh Sheriff looks really happy, I just wish he was still with Myia and things worked out with Sheriff and her.


Paul - some people can't handle aggressive bunnies real well - and that same bunny will often turn out to be not as aggressive when placed in a new situation. So sometimes a move is the best thing for the rabbit.

I'm just glad that Damon has his neuter and made it through fine and now Amy doesn't have to be embarrassed by "boy bits".


----------



## paul2641

May I ask what was the spur to change his name from Sheriff, I actually find that to me a quite handsome and fitting name for him? Or do you always change the names of your rescues?


----------



## jcottonl02

I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....

I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol


----------



## JadeIcing

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol




Lol not using Damon... We are working on names...

I had a bird that was.... Demon Monkey Bird....


----------



## jcottonl02

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol not using Damon... We are working on names...
> 
> I had a bird that was.... Demon Monkey Bird....
Click to expand...


Hahaha lol! That's priceless.


----------



## paul2641

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol not using Damon... We are working on names...
> 
> I had a bird that was.... Demon Monkey Bird....
Click to expand...

Why not keep it as Sheriff that is his name, It is like changing a 5 year olds name from Ann to Mary total confusion how can this help his aggression?


----------



## kahlin

I think the idea was to give him a fresh start...although I really like the name Sheriff. He's not my bunny though, so it's not up to me.


----------



## jcottonl02

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol not using Damon... We are working on names...
> 
> I had a bird that was.... Demon Monkey Bird....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not keep it as Sheriff that is his name, It is like changing a 5 year olds name from Ann to Mary total confusion how can this help his aggression?
Click to expand...


I have to say, I've always been with Paul in regard to this. But I don't think the convo about names will really get anywhere, with so many differing opinions on what's 'best' for Sheriff/Damon/Bunny


----------



## JadeIcing

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, Sheriff rolls of the tongue a little nicer than Damon, and I think I do prefer it, but Damon does seem to be growing on me a little.....
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol not using Damon... We are working on names...
> 
> I had a bird that was.... Demon Monkey Bird....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not keep it as Sheriff that is his name, It is like changing a 5 year olds name from Ann to Mary total confusion how can this help his aggression?
Click to expand...



I have a discussion thread about this soon for the monthly topic. I have very different views on this...


----------



## jcottonl02

To be honest, there is no 'right' opinion here.

But it ultimately doesn't matter whether we all 'argue' or come up with the 'perfect' name, because the new owner will have the power to just change it anyway, to whatever they want... lol

They've got the power, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo:dancingorig:


----------



## undergunfire

Sorry if I sound a bit snotty, but this is just getting ridiculous....

His name is NOT Sheriff anymore and it is NOT Damon - he is currently nameless, but that doesn't mean he's not respected. I'd really appreciate it if everyone would stop being so touchy about the name subject here....all of my fosters come in with brand new names for their brand new lives and that is just the way it is in this house.


----------



## Pipp

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> To be honest, there is no 'right' opinion here.
> 
> But it ultimately doesn't matter whether we all 'argue' or come up with the 'perfect' name, because the new owner will have the power to just change it anyway, to whatever they want... lol
> 
> They've got the power, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo:dancingorig:


LOL! :yeahthat:

Thanks Jen, and thanks to Amy for grace under pressure. 


sas


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I would like to remind all posters. Amy has asked the name thing to be dropped. It her blog. The bunny in question is in safe hands. Anything else referring to this needs to be taking to PM. I really think for the time being the whole thing should be dropped its all getting out of hand.

I will be talking to the other mod about further action if it comes up again.

Kat


----------



## Pipp

:yeahthat:


And our special emoticon for the occasion... 









sas :shhhh:


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you, Kat !



-----------------------


Now, onto a more productive note......


Ryan and I went to the Home Depot last night and got a sheet of really thin plywood for the base of Molly's cage. Ry came home and got the stick on tiles laid down and I went in and set her cage all up . Molls was getting really irritated with me and started nipping while I was taking down/putting up her cage (really only needed to ad another panel long)...but I think she was just excited to get her new cage!

It's 4 panels long, which makes a HUGE difference for her. As I said before, her cage was 3 panels long because it was supposed to be temporary while bonding but thats not working so now she's in a 4 long until I can get her bonded to somebun.

(hay bin hadn't been filled yet)



















And here are some toys I picked up a GoodWill for $2.50 total. The foster bun gets the big stuffed cow thing and a majority of the toys, since I don't want to rotate my bunnies' toys with his because of the exchange of smells. See, I just rotate toys between my rabbits so that they still get new toys every 2 weeks, but yet I don't have to buy toys all of the time....I buy new ones every month, just to throw a few more into the mix and get rid of ones that they don't show interest in anymore....I save those toys for the Humane Society bunnies . Oh, and .50 cent baby blankets are AWESOME for turning into cage pads, just sew a layer of batting in between and some fleece on the back side...woo cheap (but nice) cage pads!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I did to go by goodwill out here for more toys. I have been getting all the twins stuff and will be but boy thats good for cheap toys. 


Going next month for toys for them.

Kat


----------



## Pipp

I don't think I've had a bunny yet who's favorite toy wasn't a cardboard box. :laughsmiley: 

They love the covered, protected bit when they're inside. I throw in a small phonebook or fleece for some nesting or fluffing. They busily 'redecorate' when they're outside and then jump on top to play 'watch bunny'. A whole day of entertainment and it doesn't cost a thing, bless 'em. 

Their next favorite 'toy' is a tree branch jammed or fixed in a corner somewhere. 

I have yet to have one rabbit actually play with a plastic or wood toy beyond one or two throws to get it out of the way. 

I've always wondered about that. onder:

Pipp will lie next to a stuffie, though. I figure she's just trying to make me jealous.  

Nice cow! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

I agree...cardboard boxes and anything else that is able to be destroyed and make a huge mess are the biggest hit :laughsmiley:.

I really need to go with my parents to Sam's Club or Costco next time they go so I can snag a box....they have "Bunny Love" carrot boxes that, funny enough, are perfectly shaped with a door cut out on the front and have enough space for the buns to go inside them. A free box beats paying $6+shipping for the ones they sell on the bunny toy sites.

World Market also has those long grassmat table runners that the buns love. Last time I was there (a few weeks ago) they said they were discontinuing them. I've been meaning to go up there to see if they are on super clearence and snag a ton before they are gone forever. Now I'm nervous and might have to go hop into the shower & get ready so I can head out there, LOL. 

Marlin doesn't play with toys at all, not even anything cardboard....but I do still like to rotate toys for him so that he sees something new in his cage.


----------



## TinysMom

Zeus' current favorite toy is a an old spiral bound notebook he found (pulled out of a bookcase?). Fortunately - there's not much written in it - at least on the pages I can see.

He'll grab a piece of the paper and pull it till it comes off and then shred it. Then he'll grab part of the rest of that sheet...and shred.

He's probably 20-30 pages into the notebook by now...and having a blast.

I think this fall I'll need to buy him a bunch of notebooks at .10 each at the "get ready for school" sale.


----------



## undergunfire

HAHAHA! I can very clearly in my head see the images of Zues sitting on your bedroom floor tearing apart that notebook. I can also see the mess he is making :biggrin2:.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, the foster is feeling much better and it is amazing how much calmer he acts already since the neuter on Friday! 

I have left him in his cage until just a bit ago and he is hopping around the living room right now and he's been resting on the couch a ton. Him and Sammy are sooooo bonded - Sam dominance humped him for a few seconds before I yelled at him to knock it off and both bun and Sam have been grooming each other, LOL! Sam is also following him around the house because the bun pops out these amazing treats that Sammy just gobbles right now .






Note the wet spot above his eye where Sammy was "grooming" him.....










"PWEEEEAAAAZEEEEE MAAAA, CAN'T WE KEEP HIM?!?!?!"































I just had to pull out the squirt bottle because he has decided to chew off some "leather" on my fake leather couch. Apparently korean hot sauce dabbed on pleather tastes good to bunnies :rollseyes.


----------



## mistyjr

:inlove: Love the girly pink cage!!! 

haha! bunnies gets stuff animals! Hmm


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Try a bar of Ivory soap. 99.44% non-toxic and tastes HORRIBLE to bunnies (well, at least to Gus). Plus it smells better than hot sauce... 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Misty! I have never been a girly girl, but I just love to make my bunny room "girly" :biggrin2:.

Rue....I will have to get that soap, thanks for sharing !


-----------

Now pictures of the ratties! They were out for play time (which usually just means sitting on the top of their cage since they are older)....and I cooked them up an egg with a side of apples & chicken baby food (Dexter got some too).

Jack is the black capped (with head spot), Tucker is the all black, and Harper is the Himi (white). Jasper was snoozing away in his pocket hammock in the cage ......
















"IMA HAMPPPPPPPP-SHHHSTURRR!"


----------



## undergunfire

Oh....and it was ULTIMATE NACHOOOOOOO night, so us humans had no-meat nachos that were delicious !


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I need that recipe. 

Oh and I would like a ratty to. 

Their there only two rats on my rat napping list.


----------



## SweetSassy

I didn't know you could give them regular food. I love the ratties pictures. 

Your bunnies and ratties cages are always so nice.


----------



## Dragonrain

The pictures with the bunny and the dog are so cute! My bunnies love my dog too, I love watching them together.

The ratties look happy!


----------



## undergunfire

*April....*Yep, rats can eat pretty much everything that humans eat !

*Chelle....*Thank you! I can't believe how much Sam and the foster bun have bonded. I keep telling him "Noooo...you can't keep him!".

*Kat....*It was just tortilla chips, mexican rice, refried beans, mexican shredded cheese, and jalapenos. We added some salsa to the top, too. Super easy and cheap to make! You can also add meat if you want, of course.



-------------

So, I think Alicia and I decided on the name "Jenson" for the foster bun (aka Sheriff) . Peg had a black half lop rabbit that I fell in love with when I stayed with her for 3 weeks, so its funny that "Jenson" seems to fit this black lop!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Paul....I think everything happens for a reason (whatever that may be at this point) .
> 
> Emily....a 10gal. tank is just right for a male mouse, some people even keep them in 5.5gal, but I think that is way too small. I am thinking about upgrading Dex to a 20gal long this fall (when I have the money), just so he can have more space for popsicle stick play things . I really love Dex and he has been super friendly from day 1...I guess that is kind of rare for a pet store mouse but he was a little baby, so he wasn't "set in his ways" yet, I guess. There aren't many options from getting mice from reputable breeders...so its either a pet store, rescue/shelter (if they even have any), rehome from someone (also rare), or a "feeder breeder".



Awesome, I had no idea that a 10-gal was okay for them to be in! I always thought they would need something much larger. I probably won't be able to get a mouse for a long time anyways - probably not until I'm in college or afterwards, so I will have plenty of time to think about really getting one (their long tails will take some getting used to!) 

My mom's boyfriend doesn't like hamsters inside, so I doubt he'd go for a mouse. haha. I think I'd be lucky enough to get a guinea pig, which I came close to getting two females a couple months back - recent 4-H pigs, and I would show them as well, but I think they've found a new home. 

I might be selling out of my REW MR and switching to a different colour, so I think I will just focus on my rabbits for now. lol. But it's definitely something I might think about in the far future - and I will definitely be sure to talk to you more about mice!! Especially about Dex's personality and all that!

Emily


----------



## myLoki

Yummmm with the nachos!!!! Around here, nachos that have beans on them are called panchos. hehe!

t.


----------



## undergunfire

Emily....yep, a 10gal. is just fine! They say that 2-3 females are fine in a 10gal too. I just want to upgrade Dex to a 20gal. long so he has more space for climbing gyms & stuff.


---------


I just wanted to post and say that I can't believe how much stuff English Lops can get themselves into and how naughty they are, LOL. Jenson (thats his new name) is running back and forth through the house and sliding out on the hard wood....he starts back by the laundry room then runs through the kitchen and lands in the living room - he was chasing the cats and they were chasing him (all in fun), haha. He got himself stuck behind the door in the laundry room, so I had to close the door so he can't go in there. He has also decided to stop at random places are stare off into space.....he literally just sits there like a statue and its really creepy .

I also can't believe how much more mellow he is now that he's neutered and its only been 5 days since he got snipped. I also feel much better now that he is neutered - you kind of look at them in a different way.

Jenson let Ryan pet him for a while today because he was just begging for it while Ryan was sitting at his computer playing guitar (he was really interested in that). We like having a bunny in the living room because he is right behind our computer desks (we moved the room around)....so much that I think I might just move Brody out here when Jenson goes to a new home. I'd love to bring Morgan out, but he hates slippery floors and he loves the other bunnies, so I don't think he'd be happy out there even though he'd be with me more. I'm not sure I'd even move Brody out there because it seems like he'd be lonely away from his pals even though they only see/touch through cages. I'd just have to wait and see....maybe try it and see how it goes.

When Ryan and I move out to the east coast (we are considering Middletown, PA - near Harrisburg), then we want to find a house where we can have the bunnies in a family room or something....a room that is more "open" to the rest of the house where the buns are right there. I mean, they are "right there" in this house, but it would be cooler if we knocked out 1 of the bunny room walls so their room was open to the living room  (that won't happen though!).

Ry and I are actually planning to purchase plane tickets to go visit PA this October - he plays an online MMO game and has gotten to be really good friends with a guy and his long time girl friend who are (I think) 28 years old or so - they said we could stay with them for a week and they'd show us all around to see if that is really where we want to live. We have been researching the area and looking at houses for sale and from pictures & stuff....we are in love and want to pack up and move tomorrow (if only it was possible) .

The cool part is that Middletown is about 2.5 hours away from my grandparents in Wakefield, VA....so we can easily go and see them once a month, which I'd love because my grandparents are awesome and I barely get to see them. They live about an hour from VA beach (love that place!), as well as another hour or so (I think) from the Outerbanks of NC...which I would love to retire to when I am older!


----------



## Dragonrain

PA, or at least the parts of it I've been too, is beautiful. Chris and I have considered moving there ourselves someday.


----------



## Happi Bun

Jenson is a great name! :thumbup 

He sounds like a real character and Yay for the neuter appearing to have helped already!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Erika! I'm glad that the neuter has seemed to work already, which means it can only get better from here on out. Who knows right now if he cage aggression will go away, but I'm not about to go reaching in there while he is in there....I think I'll just treat him like he's still cage aggressive for now (because he very well probably is). Its really not an inconvenience to do "cage duties" while hes out playing.

Chelle.....where were you and Chris thinking about moving to in PA?


----------



## MCatCar

What age should buns be spayed/neutered?

& once again, I must say I am INLOVE with your animals! They are/look so sweet!


----------



## undergunfire

I have spayed & neutered 4 bunnies by 5 months and they have all done fine. I'll always spay/neuter by 6 months.

And thank you! I love my pets....but they all seem to be driving me crazy lately _*points to the cats*_ .


----------



## MCatCar

Okay, thanks! I don't know if you've seen my posts, but im working on convincing my mom for a bunny, and I just wanted to know!

lol, my cat gets underneath my feet all the time and I about fall on her!


----------



## undergunfire

The local Farmer's Market comes to town on May 15th and lasts until October. I haven't been before and am really excited to go this year because I need to be the "right" vegetarian - I have been the "wrong" one for like 6 months now. The veggies at the grocery store are pretty expensive here in AZ and they don't have much of a variety.....and I was much more used to fresh/locally grown stuff back when I lived in NY, so things just tasted different. I wish I could afford the veggies at the only health food store in town because they are organic, but they are just too pricey for me.

On that note, I am going to start preparing myself to go vegan. I really need to do something more with my eating habits so that I can feel better. I'm just scared that I will be living off of practically nothing since I am a picky eater....I haven't heard of half of the foods that vegan sites suggest that you eat. Since quitting meat about 6 months ago, I have replaced it with cheese and I know cheese is fattening. I also eat 1 egg every morning for breakfast since I don't like oatmeal (the suggested bfast food) and I don't think frozen waffles are good for you, LOL. I thought about making and freezing fruit smoothies, but I am concerned that that will be too much sugar to have daily. I just want a good breakfast to keep me going through the day because grooming is very physically hard. For lunch I eat a protien bar, but I am going to be replacing that with a bag of sliced veggies (maybe peppers, carrots, cucumber, broccoli?).

Hey, Ren....you have any words/websites to share about vegan eating?



ETA: I also fear that it will be VERY hard to stop eating cheese. How will I ever get by without eating a pizza (soy cheese is really yucky), mac & cheese, been & cheese burrito, etc?! Its also hard when I know I can get some "quick & easy, but yummy" vegan foods from the health food store, but that are soooo expensive and I can't afford to shop there. I guess I am now thinking about the nights where Ry and I want to throw in a cheap cheese pizza & settle down with a beer & a movie.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ooooh. I will write you a novel on the subject of vegan nutrition & cost cutting as soon as I have a moment; it's something very near and dear to me! It will probably not be until tonight though, as I'm running around like a loonie preparing for my trip.


----------



## RandomWiktor

So, I'm short on time, and am going to copy/paste something from a thread I posted in on another board for someone looking for vegan nutrition advice. Hope you don't mind 



> My suggestion would be to use meat analogs as a transition only, if at all. You really need to get the bulk of your nutrition from varied non-processed foods if you're going to maintain good health. Eating the vegan equivalent of "junk food" like burgers, hot dogs, pepperoni, etc. is going to be about as good for your health as eating the real thing.
> 
> If you are going to eat soy, I suggest tempeh (available in most "normal" grocery stores btw!). Femented soy products are much better for your health than unfermented sources. I don't really feel like typing everything out about it, but if you research the potential health risks of soy you'll find ample info on why fermented sources are vastly suggested over tofu/soy meats/soybeans.
> 
> I actually suggest getting most of your protein from your grains, legumes, seeds, and nuts. Beans like lentil and adzuki, primitive grains like quinoa and amaranth, seeds like pumpkinseed, and nuts like almonds and their like are loaded with protein and eaten in combination with the rest of your food should fulfill your needs for fatty acids as well. They also tend to be a decent source of iron and the like. Even your basic black beans and wild rice is quite nutritious if your local grocery doesn't carry some of the more nutrient-efficient, less common grains/legumes.
> 
> Eat PLENTY of dark leafy greens, but in variety, as some are high oxelate(sp?) and can be counterproductive to your calcium needs as a result. I try to have leafy greens with every meal as often as possible. They are best raw or prepared steamed, but you can certainly have them sauteed and such. If you really want to have some fun, get an edible plants field guide and experiment with making wild salads. Foods harvested from the wild generally have a much more dense nutrient content since the soil there isn't depleted from years of over-use via production.
> 
> Fruits and veggies should be liberally consumed in as much variety as you are able to obtain. Different colors generally suggest different nutrients, so eat a wide color variety of foods as well as species variety. Branch out, and don't stick with strictly old staples like carrots, apples, and potatoes. Squashes, root vegetables, berries, etc. have remarkable diversity - take advantage of it.
> 
> Whole grains should dominate the grain portion of the diet. Note that I didn't say "grain," but "whole grain." Too many vegans and vegetarians eat too much processed and refined grains, and they're just not offering you much nutritionally. Rices and primitive grains should be pre-eminent, and if you choose, wheat-family whole grains like spelt, rye, etc, are highly preferable to things like pasta and white bread. Not to say you can't eat pasta of course, just don't have it make up any significant portion of your diet.
> 
> For veganism on a budget... I suggest buying bulk dry grains and legumes. This will cut your costs HUGELY for the bulk of your diet, leaving plenty of $$ for fruits, veggies, and greens. You can grow greens right in your window at home, btw, and this is another relatively cost effective to enrich your diet. Fruit/Veg from farmer's markets, or discounted fruit/veg from the grocery is a cost saver as well; the latter can be cooked then frozen for later since it generally needs to be used promptly.
> 
> It costs me about 50 cents a meal to eat a full serving of rice and beans because I buy bulk dry, and that's organic as well; non-organic is even cheaper. That's better than the fast food dollar menu and certainly cheaper than any meat-centered meal you can find despite the allegedly prohibitive cost of veganism.
> 
> I can't really give you a staple sample menu since I eat extremely different foods every day, but here's an example of today's menu:
> 
> Breakfast
> - Coconut milk yogurt (mango flavored)
> - Banana
> - Beans n' Greens (northern white beans and broccoli raab)
> - Hemp Milk
> 
> Lunch
> - Rice and Beans (adzuki beans, lentils, black rice, purple rice)
> - Steamed Kale
> 
> Dinner
> - Salad (spinach, sprouts, mixed veggies, and chick peas)
> - Leftover Vegetable & Black Bean Soup (home made; we basically take all of the veggie scraps that are losing their freshness at the end of the week, put them in a soup, and add beans)
> 
> Snacks
> - Raspberries
> - Orange
> - Pumpkin Seeds
> - Spinach Pie (basically, a millet/flax/rice flatbread filled with sauteed spinach)



I *think* I've made some posts on this board as well re: vegan nutrition if you search a bit.

I definitely suggest checking out nutritiondata.com to look up different foods to maximize the efficiency of nutrient intake in your diet 

And as far as recipes go: ignore those wacky vegan recipes with ingredients no one's ever heard of, forget found in a store! I've always had much better luck with simple, no nonsense, whole foods chooking. Cooked whole grains, rices, and legumes, steamed greens and veggies, salads and fresh fruit, etc. can all make for nutritious meals using familiar, simple to prepare ingredients. Save the wacky ingredients for instances where you might want to have fun experimenting with new dishes.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks for that info, Ren!

So pretty much I need to start eating lots of rice varieties with beans, as well as more veggies (salads)? What on earth is a legume (probably a dumb question). I will have to go and check out our only health food store and see how much their rice and beans are in the bulk canisters.

I'm just really scared that I won't get "everything I need" because I am a picky eater and I guess "bland" food just doesn't sound good. I really love making homemade black beans burgers (eat them between leafs of lettuce and pile on the veggies) and I suppose Ryan and I can make healthier mexican food (no more refried beans and goodbye to cheese).

I did have a crunchy peanut butter sandwich on wheat bread this morning, which filled me up just as much as eating an egg would have.

One of the hardest parts of being a vegetarian is when you are at work and someone orders pizza and its piled high with meat (that happened today), or you go to a pot luck and everything is meat, oooooor you have family that doesn't quite get the fact that you don't even want little itty bitty bits of ham that are chopped up in a salad. My parents finally started making me all veggie meals when we come over, but I think they'd be clueless when it comes to vegan meals.

I guess I need to just keep researching over the next month (before the farmers market comes to town), so that I can slowly weed out the cheese and start getting used to "bland food" .



---------------------


On a side note....

Today at school I had to groom a Humane Society dog - he was a Lahsa named "Sebastian". My goodness I wanted to just cry and run away with him in my arms. I feel good knowing I make needy dogs feel better, but its so emotionally hard . Sebastian had really long hair that was matted right down to his skin....you couldn't even tell he even had ears! The poor guy was really good while I was shaving the thick matted "coat" off, but he was very touchy and cried/bit a lot when I got near his legs & feet. He must have been fed a kibble mostly made up of corn at his previous home, because he had bright yellow poop dried all over his back end...it was soooo matted to his skin. He also must have just been locked into a small kennel and left to run around in his feces because all 4 feet were stained that nasty bright yellow color.

Once I got his matted coat off he went straight into the tub. I used a whitening shampoo to try to get the bright yellow poop staining off, but after washing him 4 times the stain was still there! I could tell Seb was feeling better while I was washing him because all he wanted to go was give me kisses.

I got him out of the tub and high velocity dried him (which he was really good about)....then I fluff dried him with the stand drier and put him back outside in a dog run to give him a break since I had another dog to get done.

When I went back outside to grab Seb he was soooo excited to see me! So much more of a difference between him nasty matted and all clean. I got him back onto my table and started to shave him down to even his coat out...he was still very touchy about his legs (back ones specifically). Once he was shaved down I started trimming up his face and he was giving me "that look"....you know the look where shelter dogs are telling you "PLEASE TAKE ME HOME BECAUSE I LOVE YOU!!!". Ugh.....it just killed me. After his face was all trimmed and perfect (hehe, as best as a newbie groomer could do!).....I had to clip his nails. Well, he was biting and screaming when I was touching his back legs, so my instructor came over and took a look....come to find out, his dew claws (hadn't been removed as a pup) had grown so long and curled that they embedded themselves into his dew claw pad :grumpy::tears2:....my instructor cut his dew nail while I held him down, mind you he was screaming bloody murder because it hurt so bad. Well....his dew pads were purple from lack of circulation and were bleeding/oozing. 

At that point I started tearing up pretty bad.....I just felt to bad for the little guy knowing I helped him feel better and he trusted me and obviously bonded to me during the day while I groomed him....and then he had to leave and go back to a shelter where his fate is unknown and he'd never again see the nice lady who made him feel better :tears2:. God, I am crying just typing this.....I can't get his sad adorable face out of my head.

He also had hematoma in his ears - which is where a dog keeps shaking their head and it pops a blood vessel and they have to perform surgery to drain the blood (quite a process, apparently). So, now I am sitting here wondering if they are going to get his medical issues taken care of or are they just going to have him put to sleep?

I wish I could take Seb home and give him all of the love and care in the world that he obviously never had......but I just shouldn't. I know I CAN do it....but what happens when the next pitiful dog comes in and I fall in love all over again? I just can't take them all home. I'm just upset because I really bonded to this dog and he bonded to me and I feel like I failed him because he has to go back to a cold cement floor in a kennel with lots of barking big dogs.


Ughhhhh....I'm going to keep checking the shelter and will call about him because I want to know if he gets adopted. The shelter here is secretive and will probably tell me he got adopted but they really put him to sleep, so thats the tough part. The only real way of knowing he's safe is if I adopt him myself. The shelter has a 70% success rate, but those are all the healthy adoptable dogs....who knows about the ones with even little medical issues, mild aggression, and really old dogs.


:tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am glad you helped this little guy find a home maybe. 

You can't save them all but maybe you could make some flyers for him. And tell friends and family about him.


----------



## undergunfire

I think I'll just go into the shelter on Saturday and ask to see him, so I can make sure they are getting him the medical attention he needs. I don't have family around here and don't exactly have many friends, but I can try to post on the Humane Society's facebook page as well as Craigslist.

I groomed 3 dogs a few weeks ago that were the pets of a lady who was involved in a murder suicide (the guy then burned the house down)....I went to the shelter the weekend after grooming them and only 1 dog was left (the one I happened to like a lot). I kind of just walked away and hoped for the best since she was young and healthy, then I check petfinder and all 3 "fire dogs" ended up with a no kill rescue here and they are going to find them a really great home! So, I am glad that situation worked out very well.


----------



## Happi Bun

That is so sad, Amy. :tears2: I would feel the same exact way. You can't save them all, that's very true, but also a concept I have a hard time grasping. I wish I had words of wisdom. You've already done a lot for that dog just by relieving his physical pain and discomfort. I bet he feels sooo much better!


----------



## undergunfire

I know....its extremely sad. I wish (or it might be already) that not grooming your dog was an act of animal abuse and you get charged for it. I wonder if the person who had Seb before just dumped him off in the "dump off kennel" over night? If they brought him in to be surrendered, I think the HS should call the cops and have the people charged...but yet again if that happens, then I wonder if a lot less dogs in bad conditions would be dropped off due to them being in fear of getting charged with animal abuse and they rather just turn them loose or something.

Either way....its obvious Seb was in pain (matting pinches their skin!). You are right, I am glad I made him feel better and appear adoptable, but I can only hope that he gets adopted. I'm still definitely going to the shelter on Saturday to see if they will let me see him. I just hope they don't "write off" the hematoma in his ears and let him get adopted (this shelter could very well do this), but if so, then I hope his new owners use the free vet visit pass and the 30 days of health insurance (with a $75 co pay) and get his ears taken care of.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Amy, I was thinking of you tonight, was wondering how the Grooming school is going, then reading that is so sad.:grumpy: 

We're getting what you may call our cat a Lion cut on Tues, then we love her again, I know that sounds awful, but, I guess we love it, it's still here, haha...Sorry. 

She was a stray and was supposed to be my son's...Yeah, who gets stuck taking care of it cuz he moved to Grandma's and can't take it with? Haha, wait til u see the cut, she's sooo cute with it!!!!:biggrin2: She has to be sedated for the cut cuz she won't cooperate, how many have u seen like this so far? It costs much more then, ugh...


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that poor pup! I hope he gets the care he needs and a nice new family.

What is the shelters terms about rehoming dogs adopted from them? I know some rescues and stuff make you sign a contract that the animal has to go back to them if you can't keep it. I was just thinking, because if it where me and they didn't have any type of a contract like that I would probably adopt and try to rehome the dog myself. Then you know he won't be put to sleep. 

Or maybe you could write a nice letter/email or call a no kill shelter and see if maybe they'll take him in?


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow...what an emotional situation.


----------



## undergunfire

Crystal....nice to "see" you again ! I have only actually seen 1 cat get a Lion cut since I have been in the shop (9 weeks now). We usually just have a lot of Persians that get baths & brush outs.

Chelle....the local HS doesn't say that you have to return the animal if you can no longer care for it. I adopted a rabbit from them (Lilli) because I wanted to make sure she got a good home and she did....she now lives with Larry & Nancy (on the boards) who live in Vegas. Basically....if you have the money, you have the pet. I think I am going to go to the shelter tonight, actually, to see if he is still there. I don't think Ryan would be too happy about a 2nd dog in the house right now since I have the foster rabbit set up in the living room. I also don't know if the dog was okay with cats....I don't even know how old he was.

---------------------------------



Speaking of foster rabbit....he's back to being a crazy little thing. He decided to pee all over his stuffed animal, pee on his towels, and chew up his carpet...so now he has a bare floor and isn't very happy about it.

The other night I had him out and I was snapping pictures of him....well, guess he didn't want the flash in his face because he chased me around the house. I had to hold out my camera (expensive, mind you!) to protect myself from his bared teeth....Ryan finally threw me a pillow and I pinned him to the floor with that...then he sulked off over in the corner for a little while. Sooooo....no more camera flash (forgot that might have been a trigger for him).

As I type this he is running back and forth in his cage, spilling water and pellets everywhere. I can't wait until the neuter fully kicks in (great...probably like 7 more weeks to go?).

With saying that, and no offense to anyone (especially you, Peg ).....but I don't know how anyone can enjoy the growing up stage in rabbits :yuck. I mean, baby rabbits are adorable and always so sweet...but who on earth wants to go through the unknown of the teenage stage? LOL. I can't say I will never ever have a baby rabbit ever again, but I certainly will try to avoid it at all costs and go for an already spayed or neutered rabbit....or an adult rabbit who is yet to be altered (kind of like how Molly was). Of course, with some breeds this is nearly impossible because they just don't ever really end up in rescues...like Flemish, EL's, Velveteen Lops, etc. But there are a ton of Lionheads, Hollands, awesome mixed breeds, Rexes, etc sitting in rescues/shelters already and a lot of them are still young (under 2 years).


----------



## undergunfire

So this morning I went into school and my instructor told me my little friend was still there! The Humane Society forgot to pick him up last night, so he got to spend the night at the shop and then play with the doggies all day in the play yard! I was sooo happy knowing he got to hang out away from the shelter and just be a dog for a whole day. I was sad seeing him leave, but I now am at peace knowing he is actually going to get medical treatment - and he's such a nice little guy, I am sure he will get adopted with a good family.

:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

Dexter got his tank cleaned tonight and got some play time in the bathroom with me (our new "safe spot")...he is now super happy to have a clean tank (excited because his environment changes & I add new things every time). He is really happy about all of the colorful crinkled paper (yay for clearance easter basket filler!).....

























I need to sew him up some more beds pretty soon, as he only has 2 sets right now .


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - I'm thrilled about Morgan maybe having a bondmate - I was reading your other thread. I always felt like Morgan was so bonded to you that he wouldn't accept a partner - but here's hoping I was wrong.

And I never said I like/love the rabbits growing up. I love the baby stage - but by the time 8-12 weeks comes along - I'm ready to kick them out the door (not literally). Right now Meatloaf's litter is driving me crazy when they're out for playtime - and the kids...who used to go to bed when light patted on the butt with the broom - now turn around to fight the broom. (They were never hurt and rarely even touched - usually hurt it sweep behind them..and once in a while it might bump them).

The teenage phase is NOT fun at all.

And how is it that as much as I can't stand mice or rats - you always make them look like such fun? One of these days I might talk myself into one (NOT)...and then be in big trouble.

To my credit - I did have gerbils as a kid and my kids had hamsters and guinea pigs. 

But a mouse? a rat?

I'll take teenage bunnies any day...


----------



## undergunfire

Ohhh come on, you know you want a little mousie! LOL . Dex is so much fun and has such a little personality, but I know mice and rats are not for everyone. I'll never have a hamster or a gerbil, as I've been bitten by hamsters (mice & rats rarely bite!) and gerbils look kind of boring to me (you can't sew them cute little beds!). I love rats, but I just can't have them as pets anymore...its too heartbreaking after loosing my heart rat, Spootie.


Oh....and I know Morgan is always going to be really bonded to me even if him and Molly bond. Morgs is such a momma's boy and to be honest....Molly is a momma's girl in some ways .

They are STILL together....its been like over 5 hours now I think.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol


Damon might be Evil but he is sssssooooooo freaking HAWT :thumbup lol


Amy Harrisburg is no where near Philly and Harrisburg is way to far from me :grumpy lol

love the pics of Jenson and the dog,lol


----------



## undergunfire

I know....Ryan changed his mind and is thinking near Harrisburg instead of Philly. I honestly think its better because I don't know how I'd drive in/near Philly....I'd have a panic attack and die. I think you are like 2-3 hours from Harrisburg? Not far!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

lol i have a heart attack if i ever have to go into center city Philly,lol


----------



## jcottonl02

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Damon might be Evil but he is sssssooooooo freaking HAWT :thumbup lol
Click to expand...

Lol I assume you are talking about the later 'Omens' where he is grown up .

I can't remember him. I have seen them, and the new one, but I thought the new one was pretty poor tbhwy. 

Jenson is much better  But it reminds me of Jenson Button....which reminds me of Grand Prix, which reminds me of boring Sundays tbh. LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Damon might be Evil but he is sssssooooooo freaking HAWT :thumbup lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I assume you are talking about the later 'Omens' where he is grown up .
Click to expand...



They are talking about Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just could never imagine naming a pet after something evil....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Damon might be Evil but he is sssssooooooo freaking HAWT :thumbup lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I assume you are talking about the later 'Omens' where he is grown up .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are talking about Vampire Diaries.
Click to expand...

ha ha ha yes Vampire Diaries, the little boy on "the omen" was Damien or Damion. Ha ha ha you probably thought i was nuts, i remember the omen being a creepy lil boy,lol


----------



## jcottonl02

HAHAHAHAHA LOL!!! Yes!!! Well The Omen was mentioned waaayy earlier in this thread so I guess that just stuck.

Yeah I did think u were a little odd hahaha but The Vampire Diaries- I've never watched that. A hot guy u say....hmmm


THATS why i said 'evil' lol! Cos that little boy is damned evil!!! hahaha


----------



## EileenH

I love your mousie! He is so cute. I have a PEW at work (Algernon, of course, named by m volunteers).

My .02 on gerbils: they are a step up from mice but not quite a rat. My gerbil is very social and interactive with us, but he sure isn't up to rattie-speed!
Peg, don't knock it till you've tried it - rats are totally awesome, says baby Millicent & grown-up Agatha:


----------



## mistyjr

How is Jenson doing?? I havent heard anything about him since hes balls clipped!


----------



## katt

EileenH wrote:


> I love your mousie! He is so cute. I have a PEW at work (Algernon, of course, named by m volunteers).
> 
> My .02 on gerbils: they are a step up from mice but not quite a rat. My gerbil is very social and interactive with us, but he sure isn't up to rattie-speed!
> Peg, don't knock it till you've tried it - rats are totally awesome, says baby Millicent & grown-up Agatha:



okay, not to totally take over your blog amy (since I never post in here, but do know that i read it all the time) but that photo is SOO cute! makes me want a rat again! and I love the names!


----------



## EileenH

Thanks...

When I see Amy's photos of her guys, it makes *me* want to get them again too. 
Especially photos like this one:




Those eyes:inlove:and he looks like he is smiling...


----------



## undergunfire

Eileen...I have always loved that picture of your girls !

-----------



So, Jenson the foster is doing good. I have had 2 incidents where he's been aggressive outside of his cage area, but those were with reason. The first time he chased me through the house with his teeth bared & he was boxing....all because I used my camera with the flash (ooops!). The second little tiny issue was when he jumped up onto the fireplace ledge which is also our entertainment center and he was thinking about chewing up the sound system cord....sooooo, as soon as I walked over there his tail when right up and he looked at me like "Don't you dare spoil my fun!!!" - I knew I'd get bitten if I reached my hands down to push him off, so I used a full roll of paper towel that happened to be in my hand...and he didn't like that very much and fought the roll for a few seconds.

On a good note, he has learned that when I clap...I mean business and he better knock it off. Sometimes he still continues to be naughty, so I have to pull out the spray bottle.

I had to take out all of his towels, his carpet, and his stuffed animal because he decided they were good for peeing on...so I think hes a bit mad about that. I did put down a fleece/flannel rat hammock so he had something soft to sit on, but I assume that will be peed on by morning, LOL.

Here is his cage now. I had to put down Molly's old (well, was only used for a week) cage base because I didn't want his peeing to ruin my MIL's wood floors. Oh, and he got a new bigger litter box since Molly didn't need hers anymore (she's sharing with Morgs).....









Here is the new bunny room since Molly and Morgan are now bonded :yes:.

















I am going to try to list my Critter Nation (rat cage) for sale again, so that when I sell that I can buy a less bulky rat cage because the CN takes up a ton of room and all my boys do is sleep. Plus, if I get a different cage then it can sit on the floor and they can come out on their own when its play time.


----------



## EileenH

Wow, that room is beautiful! You also have some great hardwood floors too..
Do you find the NIC cages stay together well? I've always wondered.

Glad to hear Jensen is doing well. It's a learning process, what sets them off and how to get them to understand what you want them to do.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats on the bonding!! :thumbup


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Eileen! The NIC cages stay together very well....sturdier then my Critter Nation rat cage . Marlin and Brody's NIC cages (the "stacked" ones) are made without the connectors, but I did use 1x2 wood for extra support. I have up to 3 kitties at a time that sleep up on there (I had to sew them a "pad", lol) and all together that is about 25 pounds.

Chelle....thanks for the congrats  - I am soooo happy to have bonded bunnies.

-----------


Its funny how much more you can bond to your rabbits when they aren't inside of a cage - even a large NIC cage. Miss Molly has been overly friendly since she is now free ranging with Morgan...and she has made Morgan more outgoing too :rofl:! As soon as you walk into the bun room she comes hopping up for pets and Morgan will come up too. Morgs has always been really bonded to me, but he never was the type who would run up to you for pets (especially if you were standing).

I was down on the floor and Molly kept nipping/nudging me for pets while I was crawling around picking up stray poops :laughsmiley:.

------------

I'm staying home from groom school today because I am not feeling very well - my tummy hurts. I'm going to rest for a while and then see how I am feeling, if I'm okay then I'm going to go to PetSmart to get kitty food and see if there are any bunnies or other small animals up for adoption at the HS center inside of PetSmart. I bet there are some dump offs from Easter already...I hope none are white with red eyes because they seem to be there a while .


----------



## undergunfire

So, I am going to post a cheesy post followed by cute pictures!

Today (after school) I spent a lot of time just sitting and talking with the cats, rabbits, and my dog. I have to say.....I just love my babies so much. And not to forget the foster rabbits that have come into my life have been so special - Benson, Lilli, and Jenson. Not to mention all of the rats I have fostered (I can't even count them all!). So, I guess it is just one of those days where I wish I could hold every animal in my house in my arms and give them a big huge hug :laughsmiley:. 

Tomorrow I am going to dedicate time to spend with the ratties and the mouse - I have to start making special days just for them where I spend a ton of time with them and also make them a big dinner..."rodent days", LOL. The rats and I have had quite a battle since loosing Spootie (my 3.5 year old heart rat) last fall, but I'm really trying harder to be emotionally there for them - Spoots made me want to give up on "all things rat" and in ways....I really did give up, but there is still a "peice of rat" in me that has begun to resurface. I doubt I will have rats for a long time, or maybe even never again, but my 4 boys are still here and its taken me quite a while to realize that....so I feel like I need to make the past months up to them.










































































































More pictures to come tomorrow - I took cute ones of my kitties and another one of my dog (Sammy) .


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin:My babies!


----------



## undergunfire

Miiiiiiiiiiiiine.
No one can steal myyyyyyy preciousssssss :twitch:.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiine.
> No one can steal myyyyyyy preciousssssss :twitch:.


Dork :whistling


----------



## undergunfire

Whatever...you are just jealous because you can't be as dorky as me :wiggle.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Whatever...you are just jealous because you can't be as dorky as me :wiggle.


Pretty sure I am worse than you.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Great looking cages and beautiful bunnies! I'm glad to hear things are still going well with Jenson despite his occasional bouts of nastiness. I think some buns are just a little big for their britches and like to try and push our limits. Glad to see some techniques (clapping) seem to be breaking through to him though.


----------



## undergunfire

Jenson sure is a handful, but not really in an aggressive way. I've been giving him a ton of space until his hormones calm down....I really think that is the way to go - why put myself at risk of being bitten and him pick up on bad habits? I think it would be best to start a "clean slate" in a few weeks. Of course, he still gets his pets....but I try not to interact with him too much right now when he is out running around.

I had to give him a 2nd litter box because he keeps peeing on the other side of his cage. I hope that helps because if not then I'm going to have to figure out what to do because he's going to ruin my MIL's wood floors if he keeps it up. I did put down a sheet of plywood with stick on tiles down under his cage...but it runs off and under the wood. I have sheets of coroplast in 2x3 panel sizes....but I don't want to put him into a 2x3 because his litter box is big and at that point, he wouldn't have much room. I don't think the sign shop in the next town over is open on Saturdays, or I'd go and get another sheet...but I'm at school from 9:30am to 3:30am then have to pick Ryan up from work around 4pm. I'll give it a few days with the 2nd litter box, then I might have to ask to leave school early to go get a sheet....luckily its not expensive - a 8ft x 4ft piece is like $22.

I did have to throw away a lot of his toys that were wood (he had a wood bird perch thing and a throw toy) because they were soaked in pee. The gross part is is that he will walk through it and then his ears get wet with pee and also his paws....then he flicks them and pee goes flying everywhere - I got pee on my face when I was trying to clean it up, LOL!!

I think he is pissed off about his 2nd litter box because as I type this he is chewing the sides of it, HAHA!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Have you tried putting a big 'ol plastic table cloth or shower curtain to cover the wood under and outside of his entire pen? We do this with our bunnies and chickens, and it keeps water and waste from getting on the floor below. You can get some pretty big ones - we have one that spans an 8 x 4 pen with ample room to spare all around. When we clean the rabbit cages we simply roll it up, take it outside, hose it down, and let it dry, then put it back. It can also be spot cleaned easily with vinegar water.


----------



## undergunfire

Thats a good idea, Ren! I can just see it now though....cats shredding it, LOL. I think the wood with stick on tiles will start getting smelly, though, if the pee is still allowed to run underneath it. I'll keep the tablecloth/shower curtain idea in mind though.


----------



## undergunfire

Oh man....Jenson is being a handful tonight, LOL. He's out running around right now and hes getting himself into EVERYTHING and being insanely binky crazy. I don't know what his deal is....but hes been binking and head flicking like every 3 minutes. Right now he is running laps through the house and then doing bunny 500's around the coffee table (where the area rug is).

I think he's getting bored when he's outside of his cage and that is why he is getting himself into everything and just being a total pain (of course, he is a teenage lop rabbit, so that plays a major part). Im going to see if my parents can meet us at Costco this Friday so that I can get some free boxes to make play castle things out of. I don't exactly want a huge cardboard jungle in my living room, but oh well.

I'm not really sure what else to entertain him with while he is out, besides a cardboard castle thing :?.


----------



## JadeIcing

Sounds fun! I wish I could see, I love when you send my the vids.


----------



## MCatCar

I absolutely LOVE Jenson! English Lops are one of my favorites,


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah, Jenson is a fun little guy! I really like him, but I don't think I'd ever actually own an Elop - they just aren't my type of bunny .


---------

So yesterday I had to bring money by the grooming shop so I could pay off the last of my schooling fees. I have been wanting Ryan to see one of the groomer's Poms (she shows & rarely breeds), because I have fallen in love with her male Poms - they are so calm, loyal, loving, quiet, little cuties! Ryan was sooooo against another dog until we moved to PA and bought a house and he was REALLY against a Pom (probably because they aren't "manly dogs"). 

So....its a shock to me that Ryan LOVED MaryAnne's Pom, Drew. She just plopped him right in Ryan's arms and its almost like Ryan's face lit up. He has been asking questions like "So how much would MaryAnne charge us for a Pom puppy? What colors will her next litter have? So she will take payments? Are they healthy dogs?" And he's been asking all of these questions about showing Poms. He has also been saying stuff like "I can see our little Sammy having a Pom as a brother! A Pom would be an easy little dog to just pick up and take with us anywhere. I really want a black/tan colored Pom and I want a little boy, not a girl." etc.

:?

I find it quite weird that I haven't mentioned a Pom at all since getting in the car after the shop, but yet Ryan is bringing up up constantly :expressionless.

Ehhh....so it looks like we might actually get a little Pom this winter :whistling.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am hoping you do. :whistling


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am hoping you do. :whistling


I think we will, but at least we have months to think about it and decide when the time comes. Poms have small litters (her last litter was only 3 pups...all died  & she won't breed those parents to one another again)....so she obviously gets to decide what she wants to keep for show and she has a few people wanting a show quality Pom, too...so we kind of get what we get when it comes to the pet quality one(s) in the litter. Ryan really wants a male black/tan, but I'm fine with anything. I also hope that if we really do want one when the time comes, that maybe MaryAnne will drop the price a bit because I don't know how I feel about spending $800 on a dog as a pet - I mean, I know she puts money into having the litters because they get tested & shots before going to new homes....but I think $800 is quite steep for a pet dog. Plus, he/she will need to be speautered & finish out the rest of the shots as it ages to year 1.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping you do. :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> I also hope that if we really do want one when the time comes, that maybe MaryAnne will drop the price a bit because I don't know how I feel about spending $800 on a dog as a pet - I mean, I know she puts money into having the litters because they get tested & shots before going to new homes....but I think $800 is quite steep for a pet dog. Plus, he/she will need to be speautered & finish out the rest of the shots as it ages to year 1.
Click to expand...

Kashi's breeder did the same and I paid $600 because he worked with my mom. Well worth it in the long run.


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah....$600 is more reasonable, in my opinion. I'd like to not pay over $500, but $600 would be okay. I just think $800 is too much for a pet dog. Part of me thinks I am crazy anyway because I can go get a cute little pup at the shelter for $100. I'm not sure when I will get over the fact that buying a purebred dog when there are tons in shelters doesn't feel "right".


----------



## JadeIcing

Eh way I see it that is just one dog that won't end up in a shelter. :whistling


----------



## RandomWiktor

Have you considered seeking out a breed rescue? It might be a nice compromise between his desire to get a dog and your preference to rescue.


----------



## undergunfire

I have thought about a breed rescue, but if I am going to get a Pom...then I am getting one from MaryAnne. Ryan was really against a Pom because his friend's mom had 2 terribly annoying ones that were oversized Poms and were nothing like MaryAnne's Poms are (to the standard in body type and personality). So, I know Ryan won't want to get one from a breed rescue.

In all honesty, if I was to get a purebred dog then I might not get one from a shelter or rescue....I'd rather get a mutt. Too many purebreds are bred wrong and end up with a ton of health issues, so if I wanted a purebred dog then I'd go with a reputable breeder who does health guarentees and everything (MaryAnne does).

The good thing about MaryAnne is that she isn't a full time breeder....she had a litter last December and that was her first litter in 7 years (and they all died). So I guess that makes me feel more comfortable getting a dog from her because she rarely brings puppies into this world. If that makes any sense?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Amy I was talking to Ali and she told me that you cycle your toys? 


I need to start cycling the kids toys because they have so many now.


----------



## undergunfire

Yep...I do cycle my toys about every 2 weeks. I just take a couple of Brody's toys and give them to Morgan & Molly, then give some of Morgan and Molly's to Marlin....etc. I repeat the process so the toys always change. When I bring in more new toys (usually just go to thrift stores and find baby toys), then I will pick out some of our older toys and set them aside to donate to the local shelter bunnies (when they have them).

This works quite well....better then buying a ton of new toys every week to keep everyone entertained. Of course, Marlin really isn't big on any toy....but I still do rotations so that he sees new things in his cage.


----------



## undergunfire

Oh, and we think that if we get a girl Pom we want to name her "Sookie" (we are obsessed with TrueBlood :whistling).

-----------


So, I think we have taught Jenson a bad habit.....begging like a dog at the dinner table. Ryan and I eat salads almost every night and usually Jenson is out running around while we eat. I made the mistake of feeding him lettuce from my bowl and now he begs for it. He nudged Ryan's leg at dinner tonight .

Jents really need a man who loves bunnies to be his daddy and a momma who gives him love on the side, since he really seems to like Ryan and he liked James (Myia's BF) a lot.


Here is a shot of his cage with some new toys....








The paper coin roll on sisal rope....we call it "the snake" :spintongue.


----------



## TribalJMD

Jenson looks like my Lola but with longer ears  

Nice setup you've got.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, John! I agree...Jenson and Lola do look a like .


--------


Some new pictures of the ratties & their cage (yes, boys love pink!)....








Tucker....







Jack...







The twins - Harper & Jasper....








Marvin, my MIL's cat that I'm fostering until we move to PA in hopefully 2 years (oh...yay!)







Tibi....



















Quil....



















Quil & Sammy....








My Juji-Juju-Toot-Toots-Toodles-Baaaaybaaaay (lol...his real name is "Juju").











Sammy (goofy picture....he was probably just eating hay!)....







And these are my new name plaques for Marlin and Brody's NIC cages. I got them at the Dollar Tree and some paint from Joann's....I think they both cost me about $2.50 each in the end ....






Aaaaand a new treat container that I also got at the Dtree today!


----------



## mistyjr

The 1st cat is very pretty! love the color. The 2nd cat is cute too.. Did she haves kitten before??

Cute Sammy look! 

I can tell somebody likes butterflies..


----------



## RandomWiktor

The rattie cage looks AWESOME! I feel like rats must be a fun pet to design an enriching habitat for.


----------



## undergunfire

Ren.....rats really are fun! You get to buy or sew things for the cage and you make make toys out of the weirdest things. I love rats, but after my boys...can't say I will ever own them again, but I definitely need a LONG break.

Misty....Nope, Tibi is a boy so he never had kittens  - he just has a fat gut, which is why we call him "Tubby Tibi"!


--------

On a side note, I might be getting another foster rabbit. He is already neutered, so that is the only reason why I am considering it. A lady in the next town over needs to rehome him ASAP due to her medical issues and she hasn't had any interest (we have been emailing back and forth). MaryAnne (the Pom lady at my work) really wants to get another house rabbit, so I am going to see if she would be interested in him first.

Here is the little guy.....


----------



## Happi Bun

All your pictures are so beautiful *jealous*. Of course it helps to have such awesome critters!  Great dollar store finds, the new name plates are adorable. I hope it works out and you can get this foster, he is a handsome guy. I love his markings!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Erika! The owner said she'd let me know if she wants to foster him out. I asked her if she'd like Dori's email (the therapy rabbit lady in town) because she has more connections down in Phoenix then I do, so maybe she can help her find her bunny a home. I guess the bun is cage aggressive, so she wants to be careful as to where he is going to go (not young children).


----------



## undergunfire

Just sharing pictures of a Shih Tzu I groomed today named "Bailey" .


Before....












After.....


----------



## RandomWiktor

It's so nice to see a well done grooming job. I'm used to dogs coming out looked like someone ran over them with an industrial lawnmower. Nice work!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Ren :biggrin:!!

You should have seen the last dog I had to groom today. He was half Shih Tzu and half something else (we couldn't decide what it was), but the lady wanted a #9 on the body (really short), a Schnauzer type face (owner wanted the eye lashes left long), Shih Tzu ears & tail, then "bell bottoms" on the legs. So it was basically a Schauzer/Shih Tzu cut. Ughhh...it was soooo ugly. I could barely do a good job on it because it felt like I was actually making the dog ugly.


----------



## butsy

marlin is my dream bunny . omggg. i wants himmmm


----------



## Dragonrain

I paid $400 for Kit on a pet contract, from an awesome breeder  I'm all for rescue too, but I don't mind people buying from responsible breeders. It's when people support back yard breeders and puppy mills that I have a problem with it.

My parents use to have a cocker spaniel that my mom insisted on always grooming herself, and I swear that poor dogs whole life was just a series of horribly bad hair cuts. When I use to visit them from college I would always offer to groom her, because then she would actually look semi normal until my mom groomed her again. Except for that my mom always insisted that I left her mohawk.


----------



## undergunfire

BUNNIES :biggrin:!































































Kitty pictures next ...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:lurker
Your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you :biggrin:!


----------



## kahlin

'The Snake' is genius. And great pics!


----------



## undergunfire

*kahlin wrote: *


> 'The Snake' is genius. And great pics!


Thank you! And "the snake" was a huge hit :thumbup.


----------



## butsy

more pics ofmarvin pleaseee i want a bunny who looks just like him. ps- greaaaat set up you have for your pets ! looks really good


----------



## undergunfire

This is Spartan (always known as "Spootie") - my precious baby, my little tubby tummy rattie, my heart rat, the rat who never should have left me....what a great rat he was. Spoots was a rat who understood you and the rat I'd go to when I was sad and needing a "pick up". 

I got Spoots from a locally owned pet store who doesn't really treat their rats very well, they are more like feeders to them. I had always wanted a rex rat and when I saw him all scared in the tank I knew he had to be mine. The first night I had Spoots he was very scared and I really thought he was going to die - he was breathing heavy and lethargic. It was estimated that Spoots was a year old already when I got him. I had him neutered and he lived happily with his "brother", Leo. I later added Louie and Ralphie into the mix (they passed on), then Spice (passed on) & her babies (boys were neutered).

God I miss my Spootie....when he died, most of my love for rats died...I just can't connect with rats the way I could when he was alive . Spootie died at the ripe very old age of 3.5 years. His heart was failing him and I knew he needed to be helped to the bridge. He passed away at the end of October of last year.


----------



## butsy

spoots was adorable !!! rip


----------



## undergunfire

Well, today is my 1 year anniversary :biggrin:.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Congrats!

That rattie was BEAUTIFUL btw.


----------



## MCatCar

Happy Anniversary!

& Spoots is adorable! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## hln917

:magicwand:Happy Anniversary!


----------



## undergunfire

Today I got off of groom school an hour early, so I had an hour to kill before I had to go and pick up Ryan. I decided to go look around the local mom & pop pet store around the corner from my school. Ugh...bad idea, its a bad idea every single freakin' time but yet I still go in there (never buy anything, its way too expensive).

I looked at the small animals, like usual, and knew it was a mistake as soon as I looked into the "large rats $9.99" tank. Ugh....staring back at me as a beautiful rex rat. I immediately had a flash back to the day about 3 years ago when I got Spootie (shared his pictures up a few posts in here). I had never seen a rex rat before in person before Spootie....then here again was another one that looked just like Spoots in a way....same eyes, same bone structure, same size as Spoots was at first. This little boy was a pretty charcole color with blonde flecks through the charcole color....he was a blazed rat. I knew from the second I saw him I was going to have to bring him home.

Ugh....I got the lady and she was all like "Don't buy the big ones, they aren't socialized and they are older". I told her I didn't care...a rattie is a rattie. She went on to say how unfriendly and bascially a piece of crap the "large rats" were. She wouldn't let me hold the big guy because "he's not friendly and he will jump out of your hands". So, I stuck my hand in the tank and he came right up to me and LICKED ME ON THE FINGER!! The dumb lady still kept going on about how crappy the large rats were.

I told her I'd have to think about bringing him home and I'd come get her if I wanted him.

Bleh...I stood around for 20 minutes talking myself out of it because I just don't want to keep rats as pets anymore after my four 16 month old boys pass away....I was just done with the heart ache and saddness of loosing such an awesome pet so "young".

The lady came back to check on me (probably because I was taking so long) and I told her I'd have to pass even though I really wanted him...She said "Thats probably for the better...the big ones are just snake food anyway and you'd be better off with a smaller one because it will be friendlier".

Ugh....there I go....walking out of the door with tears in my eyes because I had to leave such a gorgeous rat behind that reminded me so much of my Spootie...only to end up as dinner for some snake. I can only hope he isn't fed live, but at the same time I don't think a whack to "stun" is much better.

:cry1:


----------



## butsy

ohhhh, so sorry !!. but you probably did the best thing .. you have soooo many pets to love and take care of


----------



## undergunfire

*butsy wrote: *


> ohhhh, so sorry !!. but you probably did the best thing .. you have soooo many pets to love and take care of


Nah, its not the number of pets in my house (everyone has their limits), but its the fact that I am dead set on taking a break from rats after my current 4 boys pass away.



----------


I got some cute pictures of Jenson tonight! Man, my MIL's cat and my dog are driving Ryan and us both nuts tonight. The cat keeps trying to eat Jenson's rabbit pellets, then went after the container of mouse food I was mixing up for Dexter. Sammy won't stop trying to eat all the kitty's new "catnip body pillows" and was eating Jenson's salad. 

Ryan and I are 2 seconds away from giving away the cats and dog and just keeping Jenson. JUST KIDDING......but really.....how stress-free would a life of ONLY 5 bunnies be (and of course my mouse, as he's awesome)? Ehhhhh....we won't know that life ever, LOL. I will always have at least 1 cat and 1 dog besides rabbits. We plan to get a Pom (these poms are 5-6lbs) this fall/winter...but after that we aren't adding anymore dogs or cats. We will have 3 kitties, 2 little dogs, and 4 bunnies . I think thats enough as we want to have a kid in about 4-5 years. I can't say I won't ever have any fosters of any other furry species, though! Oh...and we definitely want to have a "mini farm" of rescued goats and mini horses, but thats quite a few years away (years after we move to PA!).


Anyway...onto the pictures!




































I am switching Jenson over to Purina Fibre3 from Purina show, due to the amount of protien levels in the Show formula. He drinks a TON of water (not that thats a bad thing at all) and his pee stinks more then my other bunnies (maybe its because hes "changing" from being neutered?), but I did read that higher protien diets lead to drinking a ton of water and the kidneys have to work harder......so I'm switching him to see how he does on Fibre3. I actually really like it, so far....and I only just bought a bag tonight. I got a 50lbs bag for $17 and it smells better, is way more fresh, and isn't dusty at all.....compare that to Oxbow!!! I have 2 50lbs bags of Oxbow 15/23 and Oxbow BBT, and they are half dust - its gross, half of the 1/4th cup I give to my buns is dust...so I might switch all my guys over to Fibre3 if I like what it does for Jenson!


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute pictures. I love of the of the dog eating out of the rabbit's dish - my dog does that all the time too!

So sorry to hear about the rat - poor thing. Maybe someone else will buy it for a pet. I can't believe they where selling a rex rattie as a feeder, I've never even seen a rex rat in real life - I think they are pretty rare around here.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Chelle. This pet store ALWAYS has wonderful colored rats that all usually go as feeders. I've seen the "rarer" pet store colors there along with the "rarer" pet store markings - as in usually you don't see possum faces, blazes, dalamation, masked, etc in pet stores and colors such as the charcoal, mink, dove, chocolate, etc. They get their stock from a feeder breeder 2.5 hours away (in Phoenix).

Bleh...yeah, I can only hope he goes to a good pet home. All I can think about is his kissy little curly fuzzy rattie lips....like the day I saw my Spootie.


------------

Anyway...I am meeting tomorrow in the next town over with the lady who has the 2 year old neutered male bunny who she needs to rehome due to her medical issues. She still has no bites on him and needs to rehome him ASAP. So, I am going to go check him out and give her a care sheet to give to his new owners when she rehomes him. We might discuss me taking him in and fostering him while her and I try to find a good home for him (will probably need to be less picky in this situation, since I already have 1 foster and this will make 6 rabbits in my house).

I posted about him on the 26th of April on the page before this one, but here is his picture again...


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh...today I am just feeling rather "depressed".

* I've been missing Spootie (my heart rat) and then I walk into a pet store and had to turn down a rat who looked JUST like him.

* Today I had to groom a Humane Society dog that was matted, but he was the happiest dog EVER. He was a Poodle/Aussie mix and was the kind of dog I would have loved to have had, but I have a house full of bunnies! I should be happy since a family waited at the Humane Society for 4 hours today while "Fritz" was at the shop being groomed....so that means he was probably adopted when he returned back there. Its a bittersweet thing...grooming shelter dogs.


* THEN today the lady that I get my kitty from walked into the shop today and had a flyer to give us to hang up.....a person in her family has to rehome their 1.5 year old female Pomeranian because they are allergic. This girl is 6lbs and chocolate/tan/cream colored....a GORGEOUS Pom! She's already spayed, has all shots, and is microchipped. They are asking a $300 rehoming fee...which is a steal for such a quality Pom like she is. I'm upset because Ryan and I both want a Pom, but we weren't expecting to get one until this fall/winter....and now here is a lovely Pom that we could have, but yet $300 isn't something we have to spend on a dog right now. If this Pom was being rehomed a month from now, then we'd be able to show interest in her. 

I mean, waiting another 6 months won't kill us, but this little girl is a good deal since we are probably going to be paying $700 (plus pay for it to be altered & shots) for a pet quality Pom from the lady at the shop. She did loose her entire litter last fall, so I'm worried about her possibly losing another litter (Poms are delicate dogs)....then it will be sad since the pups died and we'd have been waiting months to bring home a little fluff ball. Arg...I'm getting ahead of myself :rollseyes. I guess I just really like the Pom girl being rehomed and I haven't even met her! You can just "know" when you see a picture of an animal.


* I decided to go to the store to get peanut butter brownie mix and coat them with chocolate frosting because I wanted to surprise Ryan with a treat for when we got home from work (he's working 12 hours today). I get home and realized I freaking forgot to get eggs, so now I can't even make him the brownies. I was also going to pick up the house and do the massive pile of dishes that is spilling out of the sink and over onto the counter top....but now I am just too bummed to even do that.


* Theeeeen to top it off I have Brody who really wants to come out to play and also Jenson (the foster) who wants to come out to run around the house...but I just don't feel up to it. Lops are so naughty and I know Jenson will get into things and Brody is going to pee all over the rabbit room carpet, and I just don't want to deal with it right now


:grumpy::cry2


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I hope today is better. Amy you know good things come to you when you need them most. Shoot Jessi fell in my lap almost literally I would have never thought I would of had a bonded pair. 

Good things come to those who wait for that right moment.


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you, Kat....I really needed to hear that :hug:.


Well, I am going over to the lady's house in the next town over at 5:30pm today (it's only 8:30am here now). I'm going to give her care sheets to hand out to the new owners of the bunny....that's if she doesn't want me to foster him. We will see...she sounds like she provides him with a great home, but she just can't keep him due to her medical issues. So, I doubt it will be a situation where the bunny isn't being cared for...which is good because then I won't feel compelled to take him! If she wants me to foster him then she is also going to be helping find him a new home - I'll just be taking care of him because its hard for her to do so. I'm going to try to avoid fostering him for now (because I really don't need another bun in my house), though, because I don't *think* the situation is urgent enough for her to bring him to the shelter or anything, but again....we will see!


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh....I JUST had a lady email me asking if I could take in 2 baby female bunnies that were saved from "the cooking pot". One is apparently Harlequin colored and the other is black/white. I guess she saw my ad on CL selling one of my SP Giant rabbit cages.

Gosh darnit :grumpy.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Amy if you can not handle it I would tell her no. Don't get over welmed. 

You have a lot going on babe.


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah....I think I am going to have to pass on the 2 baby bunnies. 

#1....baby rabbits are not something I absolutely love and don't want to work with (darn naughties), LOL (weird to say, eh?).
#2....I don't need to go through more spay/neuter surgeries (or spend the money).
#3....I'm already helping the other lady with her 2 year old neutered bunny.

I certainly don't need a million rabbits in my house, LOL.


--------

One thing I have been thinking of is finding Marlin a bondmate. I'm not dead set on the idea, just thinking about it. The lady in town who does therapy rabbit work has a Mini Lop foster who is already neutered....he's partially blind and he's deaf. I am thinking about asking her to do a date with him and Marlin, so I can see how Marlin would react with another rabbit besides all of my bunnies (who hes been used to for years now).


----------



## undergunfire

So, I just got back from the lady's house a bit ago. She lives pretty far out in the "country" (middle of the desert with some grass, LOL), but she has a wonderful house with an awesome bunny set up! The bunny she is trying to rehome is soooo sweet! He reminds me of my Molly....very stubborn, yet charming. Anyway....she rescued him from a home where he wasn't being taken care of - he was left in a poo filled hutch outside an appartment complex in Phoenix (where it reaches 110+ degrees F). She has had him for a few months and did try to do some bonding between him and her other rabbit, but it hasn't worked out. 

The buns live in a little "sun room" off of her living room and they have HUGE windows that look out over the mountains...I'm jealous of the rabbit's awesome view!! Her one little bunny, named Charlotte, is a 2 year old spayed blue Netherland Dwarf and she has free run of the entire house when she is home and gets put away into a large xpen at night. The bunnies even get to go outside through the patio door out into a play yard when the lady (Donna) is outside doing yard work or just relaxing! Man....those are some spoiled rabbits.

I thought I'd be maybe walking into a home where the bunnies were just "bunnies", but NOPE! Little Charlotte the ND is a charmer....she will let you hold her and even loves to lick your arms and hands. She made me really want a ND, but I know not all ND's are probably like her, LOL!

Anyway...Donna thinks she has found a good home with an older couple, but they need to come over to her house tomorrow to see if they are allergic to the bunny because the wife is allergic to cats and dogs. I sure hope she isn't, as they sound like they'd be a great home for that little bun!

I told Donna about some other rabbit people that I know in town and told her that sometimes they have bunny picnic meet-ups or just get together in a park whenever people are free....and she is interested in attending some of that stuff!

Wow....what an awesome lady Donna was and such a good bun mom to her sweet bunnies. The reason why she can't keep the boy bun is because she tried bonding and it didn't work, plus she has "Valley Fever" illness (not sure what that is) and its hard to keep up with 2 seperate bunnies. Plus, her & her husband (police officer) travel down to Phoenix (2.5 hours away) every other weekend to see their kids & grandkids, so taking 2 buns with them is hard. She just packs up Charlotte the ND and takes her with them as she's a good bun and doesn't chew on anything. What a cool little bunny to just pack up and tag-a-long...she's like 1 pound, LOL!


:biggrin:


----------



## undergunfire

I feel like sharing pictures of Marlin when he was a wee one....

























At Peg's (TinysMom) house when we stayed with her for a few weeks a few years ago ...













With his little friend, Drew (RIP sweetie <3)














How about some leeeettle baby Brodoh?!





































I don't have any baby pictures of Morgan because he was almost 6 months old when he came to me from Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue in Cali, but I do have this picture of him taken around the time I got him. He's pictured with his bother, Mallory, who lives with Zin (GoinbacktoCali) in Texas...






Oh, and I also have this picture of Schnoogs taken around the time I got him....







Aaaand no baby pictures of Molly, since she was about 6 months old when she came to me last November . I should ask her old owner if she has baby pictures of her, though!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

omg I love baby pictures


----------



## Dragonrain

Cute baby pictures! I wish I had baby pictures of my bunnies - but I got them all when they where older. I have one baby picture of Barnaby that his old owners gave me, but none of the other two.

That lady's little ND sounds amazing. ND's are actually my favorite rabbit breed. I'll probably get another one someday, but haven't been able to yet after Zeus passed away.


----------



## Wolpertinger

LOVE the Buweiser Americana box! My rabbits have a Guinness Box as a house in their cage. lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I enjoyed reading your whole blog today, Amy...while I was trying to keep my mind from boggling at work between updates to what I'm working on. LOL

I was thinking about your top cage, and it reminded me of when I had Elf's cage up on the desk in my son's room. I made a little habitrail type attachment to the side for her to get up and down on her own. Didn't know if it would be something you'd like to create or not, but here are some photos: :biggrin:


----------



## undergunfire

I'm glad you like the baby pictures, guys :biggrin:. I FB messaged Molly's old owner and she said she might have pictures of Molly on her phone when Molls was a wee one!!

Minda....that cage is really cool! I'm not sure my bunnies would get the hang of something like that, though, hehe.


---------

Molly is going to get punted like a football if she doesn't stop chewing up the carpet in the bunny room! Not really, but I say that because she is very "football shaped" . It really doesn't matter that she is chewing up the carpet because we are replacing it with wood floors this fall/winter (Ryan's mom is paying since its her house)....but its just annoying to walk into the bun room and see carpet shreds all over!! She doesn't just dig it up, she pees on it in that spot, too. I can't cage her because I can't cage Morgan, so I just don't have a choice. She's been digging up the part over by their "play corner", so I put down a little door mat there for her to dig at instead. I had tried putting down cardboard sheets and phone books, but I think thats what caused her to be "dig happy".

Anyway....tonight I plan to take the couch out of the bun room. I really like it in there because its something to sit on and makes the room more "cozy", but I rarely sit on it (usually just go sit on the floor) and it's become "the cat couch", so it needs to go. I think its a smart idea because it will give Molls and Morgs more room to run around in there . I REALLY want to get one of those cardboard mazes, but I just don't have $40 to blow on a heap of cardboard...so I might try to make a nice looking cardboard box castle until I start making money grooming, then I can blow some money on new stuff for the buns. Shipping is insanely expensive, so I figure I need to make an order worth it. Or...we could always drive down to The Bunny Basics store in Scottsdale, AZ once we get a new car!

Soooo.....pictures later of the bun room, when I remove the couch .


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck moving the couch!

Those mazes are so cool, but I agree, they're expensive considering they are just cardboard that my bunnies will just chew up anyways. Especially when I can make them cardboard forts for free.

Sorry Molly's attacking the carpet. I've never kept my bunnies in a room with carpet before. Their room has a couple of area rugs in it, since Barnaby won't run on the slippery floor, but luckily my crew has always left those rugs alone.


----------



## undergunfire

Chelle...I just like the mazes because I can't make one that looks so neat & "clean", LOL! And arrrg....I found another spot where Molly has started digging up the carpet!



Anyway....groom school pictures . I did this Shih Tzu named "Suki" completely by myself today!! Sorry about her mouth being open...Shih Tzu's never close their mouth when being groomed :grumpy...

*BEFORE:*











*AFTER *(yes, her owners like that dumb hair-do thing on her head )*:*













Aaaand bunny room pictures! Morgan and Molly have a lot more space now since they are free range in there ....


----------



## undergunfire

No one likes my groom pictures or the new bunny room ?


Well, today I got Morgan and Molly a new bed - I couldn't pass it up because it was only $8 on sale at PetSmart and matched the bunny room perfectly. I just hope they sleep in it ...







Morgan, being adorable :halo...







Quilbo ...












Tibi ...










I think I might set up a pen out on the front porch and bring Marlin & Brody out there to play and also use that as some bonding time for them. I also want to take advantage of them being outside and try to get Brody brushed out. He's molting and its terrible! Pictures to come .


----------



## Happi Bun

Suki looks so much better after you groomed her! The hair bow is adorable. :hearts

I envy the bunny room, it's so organized and I love all the colors. Spoiled buns!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I love them sorry I have been busy Amy. 

Kat


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks Erika & Kat :biggrin:. Once our room mate who lives in the master bedroom in the back of the house moves out this fall, then I'm turning that into the bunny room! Let me explain....

My MIL needed extra money a year ago and had this whole 3 bedroom house all to herself, so she decided to rent out the master bedroom in the back of the house (its tucked back behind the kitchen down its own little "entry way"). She equipped the master closet with a little kitchen set up (mini fridge, coffee maker, toaster, microwave) and there is a full bathroom back there. The master bedroom also has locking sliding glass doors and its own entry way (just walk down a little path from the side yard and out the gate), so its a perfect set up for someone to live back there.

Well, the guy she rented it to is someone who Ryan and I haven't met before (and we've lived here 5 months already - my MIL moved to WI and we are renting the house from her). Anyway...the guy is a nursing student who is in his late 50's and he's rather weird. Like....we will come home and be outside unloading groceries and if he is coming home at the same time, then we will drive up the street pass the house and return home later when we aren't outside. We think he's just super anti social or something.

Sometimes he will call Ryan's mom when it's 3am in WI to complain to her that we have the television up too loud (in the living room on the other side of the house), so she calls us and tells us to turn it down. Or...just the other day we had incense burning (like usual) and he called her to tell her that he's tired of his clothes smelling like "patchouli" ("hippie smell"), when we aren't even burning anything that smells remotely close to that! So....he's kind of a pain in our butt and will occassionally call my MIL and complain about dumb little things.

He moved in when my MIL lived here...she's alone and quiet. He new we were moving in and chose to stay living here. We are a 21 year old married couple who IS loud (hellooooo....I'm a new yorker ) and we have friends over sometimes, burn incense, watch movies on the suround sound every weekend, etc. What does he expect? This isn't a darn apartment building with thick walls...this is a house with "house walls"!!

In case you were wondering...he never comes into our living areas. It all sounds weird, I know....but he's insanely quiet (we may hear his toilet flush or him turn on the water in the bathroom, but thats it) and we never hear from him unless he calls Ryan's mom to complain about some dumb thing. Its kind of like we just live in a 2 bedroom house...like the master bedroom doesn't exist, LOL.

Anyway....Ryan's mom gets some sort of monthly retirement check every month starting in October, so we are planning on kicking the room mate out! At that point, Ryan's mom won't need his $500 (which basically pays for the taxes and utilities on this house, since she owns it)....and we will still pay our normal $650 (including utilities) to live here in the entire house!

At that point...we can turn the master bedroom into a HUGE bunny room (like 2.5 times the size of their current one). There will be the master closet (I am thinking PLAY CLOSET!!!) and then a bathroom (hrm...storage room, LOL). Also, since there is sliding glass doors that lead out onto a little wood patio deck, I plan to fence that off (with a roof) so that the bunnies and kitties can go out there to get some fresh air!!!!

Needless to say....I want October to be here soon . I guess I shouldn't be too awfully excited since its not permanent....we are moving to PA in 2 years, but it will be super cool for the time being.




aaaaand to top off the mini-rant, I will post a picture of a weird moth that I found outside on the side of the house by the front door. He is almost a pearly lime/pastel green color!!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm just now catching up on your blog (I haven't received updates) - I love the bunny room - sure do wish you could come here and help me set up the bunny barn when we do it - so it could be practical AND pretty.

I love the pictures of the dogs you groom - it seems so funny to remember you when you were here - not overly fond of cats - and how you have cats - and you groom dogs. The next thing I know - Ryan will get a pet frog! (Just kidding). 

I need to keep checking to see when your blog is updated....


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Peg! Gosh I wish I could come and help you get up the bunny barn...how fun would that be?! I really want to come visit you again before I move to PA. Maybe we can plan something where Alicia can fly out too (if you are comfortable with that!)?

I know its weird that I am a cat lover, hehe. I guess the fosters (from a friend) that I had for a little while made me want a cat....and Mitzi! How is Mitzi, by the way?

And I LOVE to groom. Gosh, I can't even express how much I love grooming. I want to tell everyone who loves dogs to become a groomer....its the best life decision I have made yet (besides marrying Ryan, even though he's been a turd in the past and sometimes still irritates me, LOL).


----------



## undergunfire

So, Jenson was out running around tonight and I lost him for 10 minutes. Sounds kind of ridiculous considering how small our house is (2 bedroom, living room/dining room, kitchen is the only space he gets to run around in)....but I searched in his play boxes, fabric tents, under computer desks, etc and couldn't find him? I finally found him, blending in with the rest of my black animals ....


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

LOL omg jenson! So funny, I think they are forming some kind of club.

Or messsing with you to see how long it would take you to find him hahaha.


----------



## undergunfire

I agree, Steph!

A little while before I had "lost" him, I was sitting at my computer desk and heard my cat moan REALLY loud and looked over at him....Jenson had jumped onto the couch and landed right on top of him in the kitty bed - poor Juju was upset and Jenson just had this "Uhm, what?!" look on his face.




--------------------------

Ryan and I have found a home for my MIL's cat that we have been fostering since December . There is a single lady (every time I say that I think of Kurt from Glee busting out singing/dancing to that song) who lives about 45 minutes away who wants him! She's got 2 horses and 1 kitty and wants her female kitty to have a male companion. She knows a lot of correct information about kitties and her cat is inside only...so I know Marvin is going to a really good home. I'm going to miss him, but its not working out with him living here with us...and I know letting him go to this lady is going to be the best thing for him - it would be selfish to keep him here and allow him to keep getting beat up on by Tibi.


----------



## undergunfire

Nevermind, I have decided to ask my questions in the main forum so I can get a variety of answers!


----------



## MCatCar

I'm SO jealous of your bunny room!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*undergunfire wrote:*


> aaaaand to top off the mini-rant, I will post a picture of a weird moth that I found outside on the side of the house by the front door. He is almost a pearly lime/pastel green color!!


Looks a lot like this White-Fringed Emerald... although the white fringe on yours is a bit less apparent:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/40355


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

undergunfire wrote:


> Thanks, Peg! Gosh I wish I could come and help you get up the bunny barn...how fun would that be?! I really want to come visit you again before I move to PA. Maybe we can plan something where Alicia can fly out too (if you are comfortable with that!)?
> 
> I know its weird that I am a cat lover, hehe. I guess the fosters (from a friend) that I had for a little while made me want a cat....and Mitzi! How is Mitzi, by the way?
> 
> And I LOVE to groom. Gosh, I can't even express how much I love grooming. I want to tell everyone who loves dogs to become a groomer....its the best life decision I have made yet (besides marrying Ryan, even though he's been a turd in the past and sometimes still irritates me, LOL).




What about me I always get left out:wink


----------



## undergunfire

I'm sooooowweeeeey . I lerrrv you and didn't mean to leave you out - I guess I was thinking about the time a few years ago when I stayed with Peg for a few weeks and it was almost like Alicia was there too because she was such a support in the hard time!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

undergunfire wrote:


> I'm sooooowweeeeey . I lerrrv you and didn't mean to leave you out - I guess I was thinking about the time a few years ago when I stayed with Peg for a few weeks and it was almost like Alicia was there too because she was such a support in the hard time!



I know i was just Playing you just have to stop in Galveston and bring Molly with you LOL.

:shock:


----------



## undergunfire

So, every since Morgan and Molly bonded I have been thinking about adopting a rabbit for Marlin to bond with. Its a lot to think about, obviously, but I really think it would be good for Marlin since he doesn't like hanging out with me and he has always gotten along with my other bunnies well (they always started the scuffles, not him). I decided that first I'd get Morgan a mate, then Marlin, then Brody (maybe...hes not to that point yet, at least). 

Well, I now have the opportunity to foster a special needs bunny. He was found in an abandoned apartment, approximately 3 years old, partially blind, totally deaf, and he's a Himi colored Mini Lop. I have known about him for about a week now and have been thinking about him on and off. The lady who has him now is the lady in town who has therapy rabbits & puts on the rabbit themed picnics here (every few months we have one). Anyway....the bunny, Radar, is supposed to go down to Phoenix (2.5 hours away) to be fostered by Tracy (timetowaste on the forum, but she hasn't been around in a while)....but I get the chance to foster him if Marlin and him do well on his bunny date.

Luckily the rescue who was/is going to take him in said I could foster him and see how the bonding goes and if it doesn't work out, then it doesn't work out. At that point, I will not have adopted another rabbit only to end up with another single rabbit and be back to square one. But if it does work out...then I adopted a rabbit who may not ever find a home. There are a ton of beautiful healthy rabbits that need a home, but yet this boy is 3 years old, deaf, partially blind, mainly white, and has red eyes.

Its just a lot to think about if they do bond, as this bun is special needs (well, kinda so is Marlin now with his teeth issues) and things will always need to be tailored to make his life easier. Also, we ARE moving to PA in about 2 years, so that will be 1 more larger carrier in the car to move with us - meaning Marlin and Radar would share a larger carrier, Morgan and Molly in another, then Brody in a smaller carrier.

I just have this feeling about this rabbit being a good thing for Marlin, as Marlin needs a laid back bunny as a bond mate if hes going to have one....bossy bunnies won't work for him. I also feel insanely drawn to blind animals...they are just my favorites (even though I don't have any right now, lol).

Well, here is his picture....


----------



## Happi Bun

:faint:I LOVE Radar! :hearts


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG look at that face. He is begging to be adopted.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wow, what a beautiful bunny!


----------



## undergunfire

I know he is adorable . BUT...what do you guys think about it?


----------



## RandomWiktor

It sounds like there's not really any harm in trying it out, right? If I'm understanding your post properly, should the two not bond, there are other arrangements possible for this rabbit via the rescue. Essentially then, the only real issue is: do you feel you can afford the long-term care of another rabbit at this time? If so, and you think it'd benefit your lone bun, I say go for it


----------



## undergunfire

Good points, Ren! Yep...if Marlin and Radar do not bond, then he'd go live at the sanctuary until he finds a home. Its a wonderful place, from what I hear....
http://www.tranquilitytrail.org/Binkytown.html


I start working my groomer job in a few weeks time (just waiting for my boss/instructors to give me the go!)...and groomers make pretty good money (its all up to you!!), so yep...I do feel like I can afford a 5th bunny if they bond. This might just stop me from fostering rabbits for a while and may put off us getting another dog like we wanted to this fall, but I really have to think of my current pets and I don't see finding a bond mate for Marlin as not thinking of my current pets...since it would benefit Marlin (I hope!).


I am thinking of housing them both (if they bond) in my little walk-in closet in the bunny room. I think this will work well for Radar since he's blind and shouldn't be housed with Marlin in his stacked NIC cage, as I'd have to lift them both out of the cage. I could put Brody on top, but lifting him out would be impossible as he hates being handled. All of this would be temporary until we kick the room mate out of the back master bedroom when my MIL can afford to do that this October....then Marlin and Radar would have a very large master walk in closet to live in and I can turn Marlin & Brody's current cages into a 2 level NIC cage for Brody since he will be my only single - it would be 4 long x 2 wide, but doubled with a little ramp for him to go up onto the 2nd level.


----------



## undergunfire

I can't adopt Radar ....I guess my home isn't acceptable for him because I have a small dog and 3 kitties (who actually love the bunnies!). Dori, the lady who rescued him, wants him to go to the foster home they had lined up for him. They also don't want Radar in a home with more then 1 other rabbit.

I'm a bit upset because I was "denied" - I didn't think I'd be upset if they said I couldn't try a date...but I guess I am upset (and nearly in tears) because I thought I'd make a good home for Radar if him and Marlin bonded....plus Marlin would get a buddy and I'd have given a home to a special needs bunny (they aren't easy to adopt out).

I know the email that I received back wasn't set in the tone of "You aren't a good enough pet owner to adopt Radar"....but that is what it feels like. I guess I need to get over it, but it will take me a little while. I'm going to feel embarrassed going to the bunny picnic now, knowing I was denied as a good home for a rabbit who needs one...even though I doubt anyone else will know.

Luckily I just got an email back that explained things better and they said there is no doubt that I'm not a good bunny parent....they are just attatched to Radar and want the best match for him. I do understand, but again...I'm upset that I am not that best match.


Eh....I suppose things happen for a reason. I have been talking with the director of Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue and she'd like to take me on as a foster home. They are super maxed out right now and only have 3 cages left open for bunnies. The space for the bunnies is rented out from the shelter, from what I understand, so if any more drop offs come in..then the shelter can start euthanizing.

We are getting transport worked out now...a lady is going to bring me my foster and Jenson will ride back with her to his new home (I will spill those details when I have time for it).

So, here will be my new foster bun from Zooh Corner (where I adopted Morgan!!) and I am going to try to bond her to Marlin & if it works then I will adopt her and if not, then she can continue to be my foster (I guess she is such a sweetie, but is very depressed at the shelter)....


----------



## ZavalaBunnies




----------



## undergunfire

No sad faces ! To be honest, I am actually okay with it right now and am soooo looking forward to getting my foster from Zooh Corner! I get to take in a rabbit who is depressed in the shelter life, and that opens up a space for another bunny .


----------



## TinysMom

Amy,

I'm glad you're sounding better about the situation. I really think you're an EXCELLENT home - I just think the rabbit needed something different. I think this new one sounds PERFECT for you because I think you'd do great with her.

I sorta have mixed feelings about bonding Marlin. I don't know - when he was here with you - he struck me as a loner. Of course, he's grown a lot since then and I could be very wrong. But I have a hard time seeing him "needing" or really "wanting" a mate.

Of course, I have a lot of lionheads here who prefer to be left alone and not have playtime with others - so that cold be part of why I'm thinking this. 

Perhaps if he sees Morgan so happy with a mate - he'll decide he wants one too.

I hope I don't sound like a downer cause I don't mean to be. I just know that not all rabbits want mates - thanks to Zeus. who is very jealous of me being around other rabbits.

I am so excited though to see this new girl - I think she's so cute.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Peg :biggrin:!


I know its probably just me thinking Marlin wants a mate....he's not like Morgan was - Morgan pretty much begged for it every day and now he is as happy as ever. I know for a fact Brody doesn't want a mate...he's really a loner bunny (watch him tell Arlene different sometime). I just see Molly (who I thought was going to end up just wanting to be a loner) and Morgan soooo happy and I think Marlin might want that, too. He always got along with the other 3 bunnies....it was them who starting the scuffles with him. Marlin is too cute and ditzy to be bothered by much (only me when I fuss around in his cage)....he's my "dumb blonde bunny", as I sometimes refer to him as :halo.

When you saw Marlin he was really bonded to me - then he grew up and I don't know what happened. You'd probably be sad if you saw how he was with me now-a-days...so distant, that is why I want to try to bond him with somebun. And...since I will only be trying him with fosters, then it will work out either way .


----------



## undergunfire

Looks like we have found a transporter!!! From the looks of it, I will be getting my new foster bun from Zooh Corner on Friday morning and Jenson will be traveling back with the transporter and will go to his new home on Saturday!

Details haven't really leaked out about Jenson's new home (I haven't had the time to write it all up), but I know he is ready for it - I could keep him longer, but I honestly think he needs to get started off in his new home, since his new home is with a bunny loving couple! Aheeeem...."ZavalaBunnies" (on this forum) is his adopter :biggrin:.


----------



## Dragonrain

Congrats for finding Jenson a new home!!

I'm sure Radar will find one too. At the shelter I use to volunteer at, the "special" animals usually found homes pretty quickly. Seems like some people have a soft spot for animals with special needs. And even if he doesn't find one quickly, it sounds like he'll be well cared for.

The new foster is adorable!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I know I thought Storm was a loner well low and behold but his behavior changed and so did ours. You know if he needs a mate and I hope this works out. 

I think it may be weird that they did not adopt out to a great home but who knows maybe they know something we all don't. 


Your new girl is adorable.


----------



## undergunfire

I'm no longer upset over Radar....I know hes in good hands with Tracy & Tranq. Trail .

I am, however, extremely upset with Molly. She has decided to use her and Morgan's play/hang out corner as a potty....she peed all over the kitchen rug I had down and it soaked through to the carpet...she has also torn up the carpet down to the plastic stuff the carpet fibers attach to. I just noticed that this morning and was soooo fuming mad. She also decided to pull all of her & Morgan's hay out of the hay racks so it gets peed on, then I heard her kicking it all out of the litter box a bit ago. I'm like on fire with how angry I am :grumpy. I can't cage Morgan and since him & her are bonded, then I have to deal with her being naughty. I just hope my MIL was serious about replacing the carpet with wood floors this fall because now she doesn't have a choice because the carpet is soooo ruined.


----------



## undergunfire

I think Molly got the point that I was seriously pissed off this morning because she hasn't even moved a toy around in the bun room since this morning. I really feel bad because I am sure I hurt her feelings, but in a way she was hurting my feelings by disrespectfully tearing apart the bun room. I'm going to go in there tomorrow morning and cuddle with her and have a little "make up talk" with her because I really think I scared her or something with all of my furious shop-vaccing and rearranging things in there....I totally lost my "cool".


Anyway....the lady (Chris) who is bringing Ruby to me and taking Jenson back with her to be brought to Steph, is staying the night in Needles (I think thats on the AZ/Cali border?) tonight and then I am meeting her in Ash Fork (about an hour from me) to do the "trade off". I have to leave groom school at about 12:15, go over to Walmart (practically across the street from the shop) to buy some bags to pack up Jenson's food, run home, pack up Jenson and his toys/food/litter box/etc, then head off to meet Chris. I won't have time to clean out the little litter box that he has (using that for Ruby) or clean out his cage, so I will have to do that tomorrow when I get back with Ruby.

Anyway....I should be home and posting pictures by 3pm AZ time tomorrow :biggrin2:.


Oh, and we had a little session with the animal communicator and Jenson is okay with going to his new home....he knew from the beginning that I wasn't going to be his forever home. I know Steph & Edgar are going to spoil the crap out of him....and I just know he is going to love them!

Hrm....I wonder how much I am going to cry tomorrow? I just adore Jenson and I am so very sad that he will not be with me anymore, but I know that in order for me to help more bunnies just like him...he needs to go to a new forever home. Also, the animal communicator told him and he definitely understood .


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

Im so excited!!!
I just dont know how Im going to break it to my mom that I'm squeezing yet another rabbit into my room lol.

Maybe like this ->> leaseplease: 

:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

Haha....well, luckily its only temporary & you and Edgar will be into your new house soon :biggrin:.


Anyway....I'm just slamming down a bagel w/ cream cheese and chugging my cup of coffee because I have to leave here in just a few minutes to go meet Chris in Ash Fork . She couldn't sleep well last night, so she was able to head off early & meet me sooner!!


----------



## undergunfire

RUBY IS HERE AND JENSON IS ON HIS WAY TO BEING A CALIFORNIA BUNNY :biggrin:.

Miss Ruby is thumping and freaked out...so I need to let her calm down before I take pictures or anything. She's been in the shelter for a year, so the noises are "new" to her.


----------



## butsy

cant wait to see pics !! its great ur fostering ruby


----------



## undergunfire

I will get pictures tomorrow, as Miss Ruby is still pretty freaked out tonight and I don't want to scare her anymore.

She keeps thumping for 5 minutes at a time and with about 10 seconds inbetween thumps. I tried sitting in her pen and quietly talking with her, but I can't sit there all night....she just needs to get used to everything going on in a house. She was at the shelter for a year and was only 5 months old when she was dropped off there, so its quite possible she has never lived a home life (or just doesn't remember it). I think maybe the cats might be freaking her out a bit, too, since they keep walking around the house (like usual) and she can see them....then when she thumps they get curious and wonder what the heck is going on. I just hope she settles in soon. I need to get her spayed (I offered to do that for the rescue), but I think I will wait a few weeks on that.

We are going to the Farmer's Market tomorrow morning  - I have never been to one and its opening day tomorrow, so I am really excited to get fresh locally grown veggies/fruits for the buns and I.


----------



## MCatCar

I'm so glad that Jenson is going to his forever home, and that your going to be able to help even more buns!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Mary! Jenson will be in his new home tonight, thats if the transporter hasn't decided to steal him....she has totally fallen in love with him, LOL!


I need to move Miss Ruby into the bunny room....I think the living room is "too much" for her right now with all of the noises, cats, and dog. It kind of stinks because I took out the couch in there so my bunnies could have more running room and now I have to fill that space again! Normally fosters stay in the living room, but I don't think its going to work out for Ruby right now. I'm going to put a little pen around her cage, just so that Miss naughty Molly can't bother her through the NIC panels of her actual cage.

I thought about moving Brody into the living room, since Ryan and I really love having a "living room bunny", but I really don't know how much he'd like being away from the other bunnies. I might try it, though, as he'd be able to come out of his cage a ton more (there is no carpet out there for him to pee on...well, area rugs but who cares about those).....he'd practically be able to be a free range bunny when we are home.

Eh, yeah, I just talked to Ryan while I was typing this and he wants to try moving Brody out there in the living room :biggrin2:. We are going to put Marlin in Brody's cage and Ruby in Marlin's cage....that way Ruby isn't on the ground level where Molly can bother her (Molly can be a snot, so I wouldn't put it past her, LOL.


----------



## undergunfire

Brody is now in the living room . He isn't too sure about it yet, but I think once he realizes he can run all over the house, then he will love it.












Marlin seems happy that he's got a cage on the floor where he can run out of and then fight with Molly & cause Molly to fight with Morgan, which causes me to panic because I think my bunnies aren't bonded anymore :rollseyes. Everything is okay, though !!!

He's grooming, lol. He is just soooo not photogenic at all.







Miss Ruby :innocent...


----------



## ariusshadow

Your buns are adorable! I especially love Ruby~ Gorgeous bun.  And so spoiled! Love her cage.


----------



## MCatCar

Ruby is gorgous! & I usually don't like white buns!


----------



## ariusshadow

I just love that morse code line down her back.  Too cute.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Whoa re you trying to bond to who? I would suggest them being close together it will help it did for me at least. 

She is so cute same markings as Jessi


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys! 

Kat....I am going to try to bond Marlin and Ruby, but that will not be for a few months...until Ruby has her spay & any hormones (haven't seen any of those yet with her, thankfully!) go away . I'm hoping to get her spayed within the next month. I offered to pay for it, since my vet is cheaper then the rescues and I also figured "If I can afford it (even just barely), then I might as well do it because it helps the rescue even more".


----------



## missyscove

Ruby is soo cute!


----------



## undergunfire

Yes, she certainly is, Christina :biggrin:. I'm glad I was able to foster her (and really hope she bonds to Marlin).

---------

Well...it is midnight and I am finally DONE with everything I had to do tonight. I put together a NIC pen for the picnic tomorrow - its 6 panels x 4 panels with a 3 long panel splitting it down the middle....I think I am going to bring Marlin & Ruby and just use it as "pre-spay bonding time". I'm a bit worried Ruby will think its an adoption event, but I'm going to talk to her in the morning and explain that its just a picninc & blah blah blah .

So, besides making that pen....I made pasta salad (tri colored pasta, green & red bell peppers, black olives, onion, cubes mozzerella cheese, and of course italian dressing). I also got out "picnic bag ready" which includes 2 water dishes, a bottle of water, extra zip ties & wire cutters (incase a zip tie pops off the pen), 2 towels for shade over the pens, a bag of hay, aaaaaand 2 cat tents for them to go into if they feel like being "secure".

We have to bring a cage to my friend before we go to the picnic and then my parents live across the street from her, so we are going to go over there and grab 2 chairs for Ryan and I to use while at the picnic. Theeeen....finally go to the gosh darn picnic! Last year was my first time goign to one, so this year I knew exactly what to bring .

I will have a toooon of pictures to post when we get home - which I will post in between the massive pile of laundry that I have to get done tomorrow (booooo :grumpy).


----------



## undergunfire

We are back from the picnic and I have a lot of pictures to share! Coming up soon :biggrin:....


----------



## crystal

Oh I'm too early... I will come back later for the pics


----------



## undergunfire

*Mia Bunafesta 2010 with Marlin & Ruby ....*



Lots of pens, but even more bunnies not in pens that weren't pictured....tons of people walk their bunnies on a harness & leash ...


















































































































Me & Ruby sitting down for bunny Jeopardy!










What we won in bunny jeopardy ...






We got to pick an herb plant and we picked spearmint!







Ryan with the famous Bunkers & Luigi (the therapy bunnies) ....






Aslan (the Lionhead) and Samantha (the HL)...






A Chinese Crested ....






And just one of Ryan (looking goofy) ...


----------



## MCatCar

I love the pictures! A bunny picnic sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## crystal

lol Aslan is the best name for a Lionhead hahaha it really suits that bunny too, I love it!

Fantastic pictures, Amy. Ruby looks pretty relaxed... how did they go? Their body language looks good, like they could be a promising couple!

Ah I wish my boyfriend was as much of a bunny lover as Ryan... has he always been that way or did it take some time?

How many people and bunnies do you reckon attended the picnic? It looks lovely...


----------



## missyscove

Great pictures! Ruby looks so happy in your lap.


----------



## ariusshadow

Awesome pictures! I'm still in love with Ruby. If you weren't in AZ, I'd have to adopt her. Dx She's so gorgeous.

It looks like the buns had fun. Was it a good turn-out?

I could never walk my buns on a leash. I have a harness from when Jasper was a baby, but I never really set her down with it. If she were to get loose, I don't know what I'd do.  I'm just too afraid of my rabbits disappearing in those things. That goes for cats and rats, too.


----------



## undergunfire

*crystal wrote: *


> lol Aslan is the best name for a Lionhead hahaha it really suits that bunny too, I love it!
> 
> Fantastic pictures, Amy. Ruby looks pretty relaxed... how did they go? Their body language looks good, like they could be a promising couple!
> 
> Ah I wish my boyfriend was as much of a bunny lover as Ryan... has he always been that way or did it take some time?
> 
> How many people and bunnies do you reckon attended the picnic? It looks lovely...


I agree...Aslan is an awesome Lionhead name .

Marlin and Ruby did well....no fighting through the pen and they both kept trying to get each others attention by sticking their noses through the panels. Marlin was able to groom her back a little bit when she turned around, LOL! I just need to have her spayed, then wait a few weeks afterwards to try out bonding .

Ryan isn't exactly a bunny lover....its only been over the past few weeks that he has really started to show that he actually likes them, LOL. I think Jenson, my former English Lop foster, really got him interested in being more involved with the bunnies. Now that Brody lives in the living room, Ryan said he wants to try handling Brody more and spending time petting him on the couch and stuff :biggrin2:. I think he saw all of the bunny guys at the picnic today and saw how cool it was that these big (some biker!) guys could love bunnies and it gave them and their wives something to "connect" with.

Oh....and I have been with Ryan for 4.5 years....we got bunnies 3.5 years ago, so its taken this long for him to finally start getting interested in them .

There must have been about 15 bunnies and at least 20 people at this one ....it was mostly husband/wives & then a few single bunny owners...a few people brought their kids, too.


----------



## crystal

undergunfire wrote:


> *crystal wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> lol Aslan is the best name for a Lionhead hahaha it really suits that bunny too, I love it!
> 
> Fantastic pictures, Amy. Ruby looks pretty relaxed... how did they go? Their body language looks good, like they could be a promising couple!
> 
> Ah I wish my boyfriend was as much of a bunny lover as Ryan... has he always been that way or did it take some time?
> 
> How many people and bunnies do you reckon attended the picnic? It looks lovely...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...Aslan is an awesome Lionhead name .
> 
> Marlin and Ruby did well....no fighting through the pen and they both kept trying to get each others attention by sticking their noses through the panels. Marlin was able to groom her back a little bit when she turned around, LOL! I just need to have her spayed, then wait a few weeks afterwards to try out bonding .
> 
> Ryan isn't exactly a bunny lover....its only been over the past few weeks that he has really started to show that he actually likes them, LOL. I think Jenson, my former English Lop foster, really got him interested in being more involved with the bunnies. Now that Brody lives in the living room, Ryan said he wants to try handling Brody more and spending time petting him on the couch and stuff :biggrin2:. I think he saw all of the bunny guys at the picnic today and saw how cool it was that these big (some biker!) guys could love bunnies and it gave them and their wives something to "connect" with.
> 
> Oh....and I have been with Ryan for 4.5 years....we got bunnies 3.5 years ago, so its taken this long for him to finally start getting interested in them .
> 
> There must have been about 15 bunnies and at least 20 people at this one ....it was mostly husband/wives & then a few single bunny owners...a few people brought their kids, too.
Click to expand...

Grooming already? sure seems promising to me, and they will definitely look adorable together.

I think Ryan is a bunny lover, he is just becoming comfortable showing it and admiting it now... he seems to at least quite like them anyway. Really, big biker rabbit lover guys? that is such a great mental image haha

Thank you - I still have hope then that my bf James will turn into a bunny lover! We've been going out close to 4 years, but I've only had bunnies 1 year... I think James' main problem is with pets in general, if you want to go away you have to find someone to look after them. And he doesn't like them waking him up haha


----------



## Happi Bun

Great pictures! :shock: 

Ruby and Marlin look super happy with the fresh air and nummy grass to nom on. 

I'm so glad it went well.


----------



## hln917

Great pics! I was curious about the bunny picnic. That was a great idea! Wish we have something like that on the East Coast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Erroll had to pick a bunny before he became a bunny lover. It took him over a year to LOL. Great great great pictures babe and glad Jenson is home.


----------



## butsy

omg that looks like a blast !. glad you guys had fun


----------



## undergunfire

"I want to kiss you, giiiiiirl!"







Kissy bunnies :kiss:....







Sammy, just making sure the kissing doesn't get too out of hand ....







Cottontail Cottage ....








Molly seems to like it! She, of course, woke Ryan and I up at 5am this morning when we heard her gnawing on the cardboard as loud as she possibly could :grumpy...








Brody got a willow tent for his cage and he really loves it. He's doing quite well in the living room, but doesn't want to come out of his cage even though its open whenever we are home. Hopefully he will venture out soon!







Sammy....being cute :halo. He's been really annoying lately for some reason, he's just not listening well and has decided to piddle on the hardwood floor in the living room almost every night the past few nights. I let him out before I get in bed, but I am going to have to start having Ryan let him out before he comes to bed (he usually comes to bed later then me) - we may also have to start limiting his water at night, too.







Then I finally got a decent picture of my chest piece (featuring Morgan). I haven't taken one since I got it finished a bit over a year ago ...








-------------

*MOUSE:* Dexter is doing well, just as cute and friendly as ever. I really need to update pictures of him - I also need to make him a new play bin set up & some new popsicle stick structures.

*RATS:* The boys got moved into one of my SP Giant cages, as a friend wanted to get ready for the Ferrets she is planning to adopt...so I sold her my CN. I really needed to pay down a credit card anyway, so it works out. The credit card had "animal bills" on it, so those need to get payed down before we have any more vet visits or "emergency! we are out of food and don't get paid for a few days, so we will just throw this pricey bag of food on the card!" thing, LOL. 

Anyway....the boys are doing well, just getting older and even more lazy. They aren't inerested in coming out of their cage at all (even more now then ever). So, I just feed/water them, bring them homemade dinners, pet them & talk to them, clean their cages....and pretty much leave them be besides all of that. We are getting by on our "rocky" relationship .
*
Cats:* We rehomed my MIL's cat that we were fostering and he is doing well in his new home. I have noticed BIG changes in my kitties and myself since we adopted him out....my cats are all much more relaxed, which makes me more relaxed. Quil (the "kitten") has become quite the snuggle bug, too. I'm waiting patiently for the day he gets to be a 20lbs cat, LOL...I want a massive kitty . Oh, Juju has gained weight again since we rehomed my MIL's cat - I knew her cat was eating up all of the food! Figures :grumpy. Tibi is doing very well, too....back to being his 'ole self and a lot less cranky (he hated MIL's cat).

*Dog:* He's fine....annoying, but fine :biggrin:. I have been searching for a Doxie rescue because I really want to start fostering Doxies this fall/winter, but there is only one rescue and its down in Phoenix 2.5 hours away....I am not sure if they foster out up here, but if they do then I'd probably have to drive down there every weekend for adoption events...and thats just too much time/money. I'd like to foster dogs for a rescue up here, but I'd have to be that picky over breeds/mixes & size, but I have to watch out for my bunnies & kitties. I don't want to foster large (or even medium) sized dogs...since being a groomer, I have really realized that large dogs are not my "thing".

I haven't decided yet if I actually do want a Pomeranian. I think they are awesome and sooo cute, but every single time I see a Doxie come into the shop my heart just melts and everything inside me tells me that I am just a Doxie person (Ryan really is, too, LOL).....we call ourselves "the weenie people" . So, I think I want a longhair Doxie (Ryan does, too). I'd love to get one from a rescue before a breeder, so we will keep our eyes open for a puppy when we are ready....I'd adopt an adult, but we really want a puppy as we both have never raised a puppy of our own.


----------



## undergunfire

Well....Molly and Morgan are NOT going to be very happy with me, but they are both going into a cage when I get home from the shop today. Molly keeps peeing/pooping in front of Marlins cage (even though I have plastic mats down), it keeps running off and ruining the carpet even more. I think I might just put Brody back into the bunny room and those two will try living out here in the living room & I will make their cage 2 NIC panels by 5 NIC panels. Darn Molly :grumpy....poor Morgan has to "suffer" now because of her - but, I know hes happier with a wifebun.....ugh, it just sucks that I have to cage them...now its back to 4 play times - Marlin, Brody, Ruby (the foster), then Molly & Morgan. I just hope Morgan adjusts to the wood floors in the house!


----------



## undergunfire

Well, I haven't put Molly and Morgan in a cage yet. I can't bring myself to do it, but one of these days I know I will probably have to. Bleh....maybe one day when I have the time and am not so tired from grooming all day.


Anyway, I came home and saw this and it just melted my heart/gave me a heart attack at the same time. I left our little dog home today and was scared he had jumped on Molly for some reason and broke her back, so I didn't move her and she laid like that for about 5 minutes before hopping off, LOL.












I have some new pictures of Ruby, too, enjoying some run time. She doesn't like the hardwood floors (I'm not surprised), so I'm going to have to get a few cheap runner rugs pretty soon....one or two that go from the entrance way of the house, past the back of the couch to the dining rug, then one more that goes to the living room rug....that way the bunnies can have a large circle to rug around - since no one can have out time in the bunny room anymore thanks to Miss bossy Molly :rollseyes.




































Aaaand here is a cute little doggie that I groomed today. We think she was a Pom/Yorkie mix ....
*
BEFORE:*









*
AFTER:*


----------



## ariusshadow

The more pics you put of her, the more I love Ruby! She's so gorgeous and cute and cuddly-looking and and and-- *_* I so wish you didn't live as far away as you do. u.u I want to bunny-nap her.


----------



## Dragonrain

My bunnies lay like that sometimes too. Ziggy is the king of giving me near heart attacks - he always lays in the strangest positions and looks dead. :shock:

That little dog is so cute!

Ruby is adorable. My Barnaby won't go on slippery floors either. 

What kind of litter box does Brody have? It looks nice and big! I have one that looks like it's a similar size but the front is taller. I need to get my crew a new box soon to replace one of the smaller ones I have - I need to get them a bigger one since they can't all fit in the smaller ones. Apparently they like company while they're doing their business, because usually at least two of them go together.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys :biggrin:!

I bought Brody's litter box at Petco and its a Petco brand box too. Its really large, but he tends to pee a lot and I like the high sides for keeping hay in there .


----------



## kirbyultra

Amy, I'm glad the buns are getting to work on the cottontail cottage. I should show you what the architects in my household are doing to the cottage. I can't believe it's still standing with all the parts it's missing.


----------



## undergunfire

I'd like to see a picture of it, Helen :biggrin:! I can only imagine our Cottage will be nothing fairly soon, as I have seen what Molly has done to just a cardboard box!


----------



## kirbyultra

Okie dokie, here is the good work of my boys!

The threshold of the doorway is missing






The side is starting to wither away




Looks normal until you peer through the 2nd floor window








Oh my - The cottontail cottage has termites with fur and big ears




One of these days, I bet one of their bunny butts is going fall right through the 2nd floor!


----------



## undergunfire

Hahaha....mine is starting to look kind of like that in the inside already, too !


----------



## kirbyultra

My boys are union termites. It's taken them months to get this far 

ETA: I have to say though, they do an immaculate job. They actually EAT the cottage. They're not just tearing it up and leaving a mess on the floor for me to clean up. I guess I'm paying for their clean services too. lol


----------



## undergunfire

Lucky!!! Molly is leaving all of the shreddings behind :grumpy.


---------------


I have to go to Big Lots and Walmart later to price out runner rugs because I need to buy a few really cheap ones to put down in the living room for when I move Molly and Morgan out here. Then for the bun room....I am thinking about moving Ruby's cage to the floor and putting Brody up top, that way Ruby and Marlin can "get to know each other" for their bonding after she is spayed. Eh..so that means Marlin is going to be the new free range bunny in the bun room. 

I REALLY hate how this has to happen, but Molly is discusting and I can't cleaning her pee/poop off the carpet 2 times a day - even though my MIL is going to send us money to replace the carpet with wood floors, I really can't imagine what the carpet is going to look like by this fall when we are supposed to replace the floors (now she doesn't have a choice...the carpet is very ruined). So, we will just see how Molls and Morg do in a cage in the living room and see how Marlin does free ranging. I hope it won't be too bad for my pair, as the cage will be open whenever we are home (which is a lot, we never go anywhere or do anything really).


----------



## undergunfire

Okay, so I came up with a different set up because I wanted to try this before putting Molly and Morgan in a cage in the living room....

I decided to move Marlin and Ruby into the living room . They are in a "bonding pen" set up (which is pre-bonding as Ruby isn't spayed yet, but will be soon). Each side is 2x3, so the whole thing is overall a 3x4. It does take up more space in our already small living room/computer area, but oh well....
















Then I decided to move Brody into Marlin's old cage (was Ruby's for almost a week, lol). I figure this way Molly doesn't have an excuse to pee all around the bottom cage because a rabbit will not be living in it. I'm going to give her a few days and if she keeps peeing, then I am going to have to switch everyone around AGAIN and put Molly & Morgan in the cage in the living room. I just hope this set up works for us because this gives Ruby and Marlin cages RIGHT next to each other, which will work out in our favor when it comes time to bond them - yes, I REALLY want them to bond....I am falling in love with Ruby and so far her & Marlin just ignore each other (through cage bars), but sometimes one will stick their nose through the bars begging for kisses .













Theeeen if Marlin & Ruby bond, we can get the perfect cage system down and not have to mess around with all of this crap, LOL. If they do not bond, then Ruby will be adopt out as planned (as she is just a foster, after all)...even though I REALLY love her and am already so attached, I just don't need another single rabbit if they won't bond. So, needless to say...I will actually be bonding very regularly for these two, not half-butted like I did with Molly and Morgan (because Molly was taken in to be mine forever in the first place...she wasn't a foster).


----------



## undergunfire

I just got back a little while ago from helping at the local humane society's adoption center in the mall - I went to check up on a bunny there with teeth issues (like Marlin's) and saw something that I was NOT happy with. My heart is aching and I'm so sad for these two boys ....







Yes....that is a Petco mouse cage (which is even too tiny for mice) - 15" L X 9" W X 9" H.

The boys WERE living on pine bedding and eating rabbit/piggie pellets...they are skinny and their coats aren't soft or shiny. Who knows how long they have been on this diet - I am surprised they are still alive. I ran down to PetSmart and got them a rat food mix (best I could do for now), aspen bedding, and a Greenies as a treat. I would have bought a cage, but I don't have $30 to spend on a decent sized one only for it to be given away when/if the rats get adopted out (the HS never keeps cages, which they should do for cases like this one).

They look around 8-9 months old - one is a agouti hooded and the other is a black hooded. These boys are VERY friendly and very curious....they don't deserve what has been given to them. They have been stuck in that tiny cage for 3+ weeks - they were adopted out on Wednesday, but returned Thursday (yesterday) because the person was allergic...they had planned to keep the rats in that tiny cage!!! The HS here is not educated on rats and its not organized...volunteers don't have any training for small animals and to be honest...the small animals suffer.

I am VERY concerned these rats will go as snake food or to a home where they won't be given what they need. The HS charges $5 per rat, so there is a high chance they could get separated and they seem very bonded to each other.

I do not have a spare cage or else I could have brought them home...so the best I can do right now is go up to the adoption center every few days to play with them.



I posted on Facebook and the rat forum, but there isn't any rat lovers around here that I know of...so needless to say I am very worried about them....

:sad:


----------



## undergunfire

Bunnies always brighten one's mood .....












































Marlin is out running around right now .


We went to Big Lots and bought 2ftx6ft runner rugs for $6 each....we bought 3 and its worked really well for the bunnies to run from their cages over to the dining area rug .


----------



## Jessyka

That cottage is so cute! I think Bayou is a bit too large for it. I love that last picture. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

Poor rats. No animal deserves that... 

Ruby is really pretty... We currently have a bun at the shelter named Lindsey who looks just like her. Very sweet girl. Toby's markings look a lot like that so it always gives me a fuzzy feeling  

I'm really jealous of you because I love your rabbit room! It is really lovely for buns, and so clean. I can see how Molly is driving you nuts with her litter habits. It's enough to make a person nuts as I'm living through the same thing. Hopefully the new arrangements make it better for you. The bun can't help it but what can us poor bunny slaves do but cope?


----------



## Dragonrain

Ruby is so pretty, and looks like a sweetheart. I hope the bonding works out for you so you can keep her!

Those poor rats! I don't even know all that much about rats, and I can tell that cage is too small for them. It looks like they barely have room to move around, let alone to have toys and all that. I hope someone rat knowledgeable adopts them and they get an awesome home.


----------



## irishbunny

Poor ratties 
People can be so dumb, all it takes is a quick google search and 15 minutes reading to at least know the basics on how to care for an animals correctly


----------



## butsy

i feel so bad for those rats !!!


----------



## BethM

I love Ruby, she is so beautiful!!


----------



## Myia09

Remember the ratties have a big cage and a warm foster home over here! 

I wish I could have met you at the ballpark...but I know what you mean about them being contagious to your ratties. I just can't drive all the way to Prescott. 

And ruby is beautiful!


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh...everything in me tells me to go and get those rats - but that would require taking the time for 2 more rats (which means 2 gross sets of *goolies* and well know how much I loooove those :rollseyes), spending $40 on a new temp. cage (until I bought a used cheaper & bigger one and could return the temp. one), taking the time to actually find a responsible home to adopt them, and risking my 4 boys to any Myco (respiratory) illness - even though I do have the meds here to treat everyone.

Plus...we have to fly out to Kansas on June 10th-13th because Ryan's grandpa died yesterday (its sad, but i mean he was old and really was his time due to medical issues). I'm waiting to hear back from my friend right now to see if she can come over and watch the pets those 2 full days and 2 half-days, if not then I have to stay home.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, my friend can watch the bunnies/mouse/rats/cats while we go to Kansas for Ryan's grandpa's funeral the 10th-13th. I just need to make sure my parents can watch Sammy (our dog).

I thought about it and I am not going to go and get those rats to foster. I just can't do it, as much as I'd like to. I'm going to check on them again today to make sure their cage is clean and they have food...but other then that that is all I can do. I did contact a rat rescue down in PHX (2 hours away) to see if they could get transport down here to pick them up, so I hope they get back to me soon and can do it.

----------------



I have Marlin and Ruby out together right now. I know, breaking the rules as Ruby isn't spayed....but she's 1.5 years old, acts like a spayed rabbit (no hormones in this girl!), and her & Marlin have been kissing through the cage bars a ton....soooo I just decided to try it. She's getting spayed in about 2 weeks.....I am $20 away from being able to afford it  - I've just been selling things like rat hammock & cage liner sets & a swamp cooler that we bought 2 years ago but never really used.

Its been going really well and they have been out together for like an hour...running around the living room then going back into Ruby's cage to snuggle (yeah, breaking another rule there). Marlin humped her & wouldn't leave it alone for about 2-3 minutes (I watched and kept pulling him off), and Ruby just laid there and let him do it.




























I also have Brody out playing, but he is on the sun porch/storage/cat/useless room since its a really cool day outside. Excuse the stupid curtains...my MIL hung them up and my cats have pulled them down...we need to rehang them or find some other way to keep sun out of there (as it gets too hot).




















----------

I am having a very lazy Sunday! Bunnies are all out playing, the rats have a pen around their cage so they are out playing, and Sammy is outside playing/laying in the sun. 

Ryan and I got voucher tickets to get our hair cut at a salon from a girl at his work - she is going to Africa and needs help funding it, so a salon in the mall is offering $10 hair cuts with the vouchers and donating the money to her. I'd love to chop all my hair off, but I think I will just get it trimmed up for right now until I decide if I really want to get it all cut off. I haven't had a hair cut in like 7 months because we haven't really been able to afford for me to go and get a $40 cut at the girl I usually go to (well, we can afford it....but its not high on the list of things to spend money on right now). Soooo...this is going to be a treat today getting all of my dead ends cut off ...then I am going to go to Sally's and buy hair dye to dye my hair tonight .


----------



## butsy

post a [pic of ur hair


----------



## undergunfire

Well, here is my rescue/foster boys ...

Damon is the black hooded and Stefan is the agouti hooded. I am suuuuuch a huge Vampire Diaries fan and these names really just fit for the rat boys...Damon on the show has black hair and Stefan has light brown .





























































I can't get over how MASSIVE and GROSS their goolies (ehh.....bawwwwls). are :expressionless. My boys are neutered for 2 reasons: no pregnancies from when my female rats were still alive and also so I didnt have to look at their big bundles.


Anyway....now I just foster them until foster space opens up at the rat rescue 2 hours away . Damon is shy, but very licky (will lick your hands) and Stefan is VERY curious and such a happy guy! I know it will be really hard to let them go, but I know I want/need a very long break from rats after my 4 boys pass...I need time to grieve and to rebuild my passion for rats.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL - I can't believe you named them Damon and Stefan! 

I'm not a rat fan, but I gotta say, they are cute! So long as you keep the bawls outta the picture


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

Better keep the doors closed or the cats far away! Im preeetty sure they'll be able to squeeze out, I know my rats can even my giant headed Dumbo Goonie!
The set up is so cute I with I could use my super pet for my rats. but...


----------



## undergunfire

HAHAHAHA.....Damon and Stefan just seemed to fit them :whistling.

Uhm....can't promise you won't get a picture with some baaaaawls. In fact, I may make it a point to actually how off those bad boys now . Man...won't the boys be so proud! As sad as it is...we had a thread going on the rat forum called "Show off your goolies" (or something like that) where everyone posted candid goolie shots :expressionless.


----------



## undergunfire

*ZavalaBunnies wrote: *


> Better keep the doors closed or the cats far away! Im preeetty sure they'll be able to squeeze out, I know my rats can even my giant headed Dumbo Goonie!
> The set up is so cute I with I could use my super pet for my rats. but...


My 4 boys are in a Super Pet Giant below them and can't get out, but they are fatter. I will keep the doors closed tonight so the kitties won't be around just in case, but I don't think they are getting out....I "treat tested" them and they can't get their entire heads through, only up to half way between their nose and eyes.


----------



## Happi Bun

I have three intact male rattums with big old goolies. They love to drag them across my hand or arm, marking me in the process. My previous male hamster, Cozy, used to use his big goolies as a table for breaking open seeds.
Just felt the overwhelming urge to share that with you, Amy...






I love the names you gave the two boys. That's great the rescue can eventually take them in and you are fostering temporarily. What a nice huge cage they have now! Do they seem in good health and mentally okay after all they have been through?


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *ZavalaBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Better keep the doors closed or the cats far away! Im preeetty sure they'll be able to squeeze out, I know my rats can even my giant headed Dumbo Goonie!
> The set up is so cute I with I could use my super pet for my rats. but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4 boys are in a Super Pet Giant below them and can't get out, but they are fatter. I will keep the doors closed tonight so the kitties won't be around just in case, but I don't think they are getting out....I "treat tested" them and they can't get their entire heads through, only up to half way between their nose and eyes.
Click to expand...


I should Fatten my rats up lol. 

When I had to seperate my bun Grizzly after his mass removal I had him in a super pet Giant and Ihad my rats running around the room one nightand they kept going through the bars nooo problem. 

I think they're a bit bigger now I should try it. :biggrin2:

(buuut I'm pretty sure my Dwarf Dumbo might be able to squeeze out)


----------



## ariusshadow

I'm so glad I don't have goolies anymore. I'm done with males for a long _LONG_ time. I used to have several. All intact. I just couldn't do it. Aside from having to answer the "duh" question when people came over ("What's that on their butt?"), the marking, the spraying... Ugh.. Never again. I give you major kudos for being able to put up with it. I can't do it. x.x; I think I was traumatized by my last set of 3 intact males... ._.;


----------



## undergunfire

HAHAHAHAHA....I can't picture a hamster using his googlies as a little table:laughsmiley:.

I will never have female rats again...they are too hyper for me. I loooove male rats and prefer them to be neutered because they no longer mark, are much calmer, and get a lot more *squishy* :biggrin: - not to mention gross goolies are GONE!!

Damon and Stefan have explored the cage....Damon is inside the cube to the far right right now . They have scrounged through their food dishes too, as they made a little mess LOL.

Erika....The boys seem very healthy, no wet sneezes...so I am taking the little sneezes as "new home sneezes". The rescue wants me to treat the boys anyway, so I am going to treat them and my own boys as a precaution. I just need to crush my Baytril pills and try to remember the mixing dosage as well as medicating dosage.

Sadly....its looking more and more like I am going to have to have Jasper put to sleep . He's slowed down at a faster rate then his brothers (they are only 1.5 years) and I see him struggling with his breathing more often now - he's always been the less healthy one of the bunch. I am trying to decide if I want to do it before we leave for Kansas on June 10th or wait until we get back....I just don't want him to die on my friend because the last time she pet sat for us one of my female rats died for an unknown reason and Alyssa was really broken up over it. I just can't handle walking into the vets office for another death...I wish I could just say my goodbyes at home and send Ryan to do it, but I don't know if he will (hes not a rat person and things like that make him uncomfortable).


----------



## kirbyultra

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Uhm....can't promise you won't get a picture with some baaaaawls. In fact, I may make it a point to actually how off those bad boys now . Man...won't the boys be so proud! As sad as it is...we had a thread going on the rat forum called "Show off your goolies" (or something like that) where everyone posted candid goolie shots :expressionless.


:roflmao:Oh _now _I better be careful when I click on your blog!


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

Oh no Poor jasper  I've been putting off taking my old man rabbit Grizzly because well it's just to **** hard.

I know it's time though, I might be going Thursday, Im taking Jenson for his Free Adopted pet vet visit so that seems like a "good" time to take my grizzlybear.

:sad::in tears:

I wish our men were braver!! I've bee trying to get Edgar to do it but of course I have to toughen up and do it.


----------



## ariusshadow

Poor Jasper... My prayers with you both. I'm still not totally over my last rat... My two current girls... One of the major reasons I got them was because of the tan and white hooded. In the pictures, she reminded me too much on Nyota... And now I'm thinking of naming her after her. Much love extended to both of you. It's never easy to put down a pet. And I think it's harder for rats especially because of their life span. It's long enough that you can build that tight relationship- that strong bond that takes a few years. But it's not long enough to really enjoy it 'for years to come'. Best wishes to you both. <3


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, you guys. I have been through so many rat deaths that I am honestly numb to it. While it is very sad...its something I can "get over" very quickly now. Except Spootie, who was my heart rat...it took me a very long time to "get over it".


Anyway....Marlin and Ruby are in lerrrrrvvvvv :inlove::







Even though shes still not spayed, I do think they will bond very quickly once she is .


----------



## kirbyultra

OMG! I can't believe how "easy" your bonds are coming together! That's such a cute pic.


----------



## Happi Bun

:thud: That is such an adorable picture!! There is nothing like two bunnies in love. :hearts


----------



## ariusshadow

That is so cute.


----------



## crystal

I just read for a while to catch up... I thought you said you weren't going to rescue the rat boys? But then there are pictures of rescue rats haha I guess you are just minding them for the time being until other arrangements can be made? they sure look spoilt and happy 

Gosh that Ruby is stunning. Looks like things are going pretty well with her and Marlin! Even if you are breaking the rules...


----------



## undergunfire

They are cute, eh guys?! I can't wait to get them bonded after she's spayed & healed .


Crystal...I wasn't going to rescue the boys, but I got in contact with a rat rescue 2 hours away and they are able to take the boys into their foster system, so I am just fostering them until they can take them in. I couldn't get the boys out of my mind, so I'm glad I was/am able to help them with the rat rescues help. If the rescue couldn't have taken them in, then I probably would not have been able to save them.



-------


Well, I start working/graduate grooming school on June 1st :biggrin:. I'll be started at 50% commission plus tips, so I am very excited. My instructors/boss want me grooming 3 dogs a day and work up to 6, adding in a dog each month. I'm really nervous because right now I am only doing 2 dogs a day, but I am sure I can do 3 dogs when I am "on my own" because I will know exactly what I'm doing and won't have to wait around for instruction. My hours will also be 8:30am (instead of 9:30am now) until whenever I am done (so could be until 4 or later). I'm also nervous about being able to get my dogs done & out on time...sometimes you have a very difficult to handle dog and it really holds you up (I'm also a newbie, so I know difficult dogs will be easier to handle over time). I can also groom cats, do hopefully there will be a few of those in the mix. 

I'm excited to be making money again - we figure that we will have enough money to throw down a decent down payment on a new car for me in July .


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

Im so excited you're getting our there and doing what you love to do, so soon! 
You'll be fine with multiple dogs, just remember dont be so hard on yourself because the dogs look better than you think they do (you perfectionist lol)

Plus just think that in no time you'll have people bathing dogs for you! All you have to do is clip and make them look pretty ;-)
Come groom foo foo dogs in L.A!! 
hahaha :goodluck


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Steph :biggrin:! It is really hard not to be a perfectionist, but I will probably get over that soon as my speed increases.

I won't have a bather bath for me - all of us groomers at this shop bathe our own dogs . I'm just looking for the day I can go out on my own in a mobile...hopefully by the time I am 30 (I'll be 22 in December).


----------



## crystal

undergunfire wrote:


> Crystal...I wasn't going to rescue the boys, but I got in contact with a rat rescue 2 hours away and they are able to take the boys into their foster system, so I am just fostering them until they can take them in. I couldn't get the boys out of my mind, so I'm glad I was/am able to help them with the rat rescues help. If the rescue couldn't have taken them in, then I probably would not have been able to save them.



That is a great outcome for the shelter, the rats and you 

I know what you mean about not being able to get someone/somepet off your mind...


----------



## undergunfire

So today I have been really thinking about another dog, but I don't think we should get one until this fall - after we buy a new car, pay down/off my groom school (borrowed some money from my MIL), Marlin & Ruby bond (which hopefully will be within 2 months ), and also see if I am ratless around this fall (my boys are 18 months now and their parents died at 18 & 20 months due to medical reasons).

I just can't decide if I want to start fostering for a local rescue in a few months - foster small dogs/small breed puppies only (non-high prey drive breeds/mixes), and find out next dog that way when I can't let go of a special foster......or if we want to purchase a show quality Pomeranian as a pet only from the lady at my shop who shows them (she isn't a breeder, but is active in showing Poms and wants to have a litter this fall - parents/pups are/will be tested & everything).

I am very pro-rescue and I know there are sooo many awesome dogs in this town looking for a home (and will be when we are ready) - I do have the part of me that feels like it would be wrong to purchase a Pom puppy ($700 or so & I'd be able to make payments). I guess part of me would feel like a "bad person" if people ask me where I got my Pom and I say "a breeder"....especially someone else who is very pro-rescue. I suppose I'd feel like a trator to homeless dogs...if that makes sense? 

BUT....I really think I want a Pom (and so does my husband) and we really want a puppy, as we have never had one before. Its just a lot to think about mainly because I want our dog, Sammy (Doxie/Chi) to have a buddy for the rest of their lives and I am worried maybe a Pom isn't his "thing"....most dogs he goes for to be friends with are chubby dogs on short stubby legs (like him) and he never seems that interested in the lady at the shop's Poms when she brings them in. So, I also feel like its selfish to get a dog WE want instead of a dog SAM wants.

I'd adopt a Pom (if I can find one in a shelter/rescue in AZ, which there aren't many as I have been looking), but call it wrong if you think.....but I'm picky about Poms - I want it to look show quality and not oversized. I have met many Poms that were oversized and had terrible personalities, but since meeting the Pom lady's poms...I know that if I am going to get one, then its going to be like hers (they are to the Pom standard in looks, 3-5lbs, sweet/cuddly/calm/non-yappy personality).

Also, to add...I'd never purchase a dog from someone who didn't show - I personally feel that if you are a dog breeder, then you should be involved in showing because that, to me, shows me you are interested in bettering the breed of dog and not just to make cute show/pet quality dogs. I have seen a lot of dog breeders out there breeding two registered dogs that may be show quality, but they do not show themselves....that is a turn off to me. I am only considering purchasing a Pom from the lady at my shop because she is very active in showing her Poms (she has 4, but only shows her 1 male - her other male is retired & her females do not like to show)....and she rarely has a litter (she had a litter last winter but the pups died & her last breeding before that was 7 years ago).


What are your opinions? Are you fine with purchasing pets (not just dogs) from reputable breeders or are you rescue/adopt-only?


----------



## JadeIcing

You know my feelings. I am all for going to a good breeder whatever the animal may be. Just because you go to a breeder means you close the door on a rescue dog down the line. Just stay open the right one will find you.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, Alicia :hug2:. I have come in contact with MANY dogs for adoption lately (I groom humane society dogs after all and see a ton with the local rescues every weekend)...and sure enough some of them have really made me fall "in love" with them, but none of them have been the "special one" yet (besides that Lahsa I groomed last month ).

I think I really just need to hold off on doing any fostering until the Pom litter is born & has survived (because Poms are just so delicate, you never know). I think I may be partially bummed if we adopted another dog and then I saw the Poms are really wanted one (not that we wouldn't love our other dog)....ya know?


----------



## JadeIcing

No rush as I said the right one will find you.


----------



## ariusshadow

I was actually looking for a dog... But under the circumstances of the way our home situation is sitting at the moment, I decided against it. I prefer Craig's List over shelter for several reasons... One is, you can still find intact males. NOT saying I want to breed. But... If you do find a perfect stud in a shelter, and since it's not intact... Well.. There goes that... = Also, because these animals are often coming from a worse condition. If you get a shelter dog, at least that one has a roof over it's head and food in it's bowl. Sometimes the CL rescues you find... Are disgusting. And I prefer personally to take the underfed/neglected and get to them before a shelter has to. Yet another plus to CL, is the lack of adoption fee insanity. Yes, some people ask for rehoming fees on CL. But $50 compared to $200? I'm not disagreeing with the reason the fees are that high. Just that I personally won't pay it unless I really feel the dog in the shelter is _that_ special. 
My next step after that is shelters... But I did touch one a single breeder. I don't mind buying from that particular breeder (Burnese Mountain Dogs) just because my mother used to hang out with that family when she was a kid. So they know what they're doing to be in business for... 50+ years. But, breeders really aren't for me, despite that. If I can, I prefer CL. Local, cheap, and some of the sweetest faces you can find.  It's where all my buns and my two rats are from. And it feels good to help someone out by giving the animal a good home. ^^ Puppies can be a challenge to find, but if you're patient and stalk the site enough, you'll get the right one.  As Alicia said, the right one will come to you.


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

I really really think you should wait and rescue. There is nothing wrong with buying from reputable breeders, but I really think you will be a lot happier when you find that perfect Pom in a shelter.

You are getting really excited and drawn in by the cuteness and great personalities of this womans dogs. Just wait, plus you shouldn't go rushing into something when you have things to pay off. 
Be patient!! You will be rewarded if you wait.

Wait for the shelter or wait for the breeder either way just wait 

:wink


----------



## Dragonrain

I got my dog from a show breeder, so that right there probably tells you where I stand. 

I'm all for rescue, but I see nothing wrong with getting pets from responsible breeders. We really wanted a specific dog - we knew what breed we wanted, and like you, we wanted a puppy. Papillons are pretty rare in shelters around here as it is, we found a few older papillon mixes, but we just where never able to find "the one" in the shelter.

With Kit - he was perfect. I first saw him when the breeder sent me pictures of him - and I felt drawn to him then. I tried to tell myself no, to keep looking in shelters, but I couldn't stop thinking about him. My fiance took me to go meet him and that was it - we where in love. 

I think that the right animals do have a way of finding you sometimes. They work their way into your heart so there's just no way you could let them go. 

Maybe you could wait until the breeder has her pups, and if they survive you can see if you have a connection to any of them? If not, then you can start looking in the shelters?


----------



## undergunfire

I'm not rushing into getting a Pom at all (or another dog, for that matter) . I know I have some things to pay off, which is why we are waiting - everything should be payed off (besides credit cards, those will be slow going as that aren't as important), so thats why in the fall is when we are planning to get another dog .

I just don't want a shelter/rescue Pom - they aren't like show quality Poms at all (in looks or personality). Plus, I don't think I'd ever get a purebred dog from a shelter because they can come with many health issues because you don't know their history (Poms especially). I'd pick a mix dog from a rescue/shelter before I'd get a purebred - of course, I don't think I could say "no" to a Doxie if I found one I liked (just because I really love them), but I have actually said "no" to many rescue Doxies over the last 2 years that I have been wanting another dog .

I also will not get a Pom from a local advertisement site for the same reason as a rescue/shelter...who knows their breeding history, they could have many health issues popping up as they age. I know any dog can, but its more common in purebred dogs - I feel safer getting a dog from a person who knows her dogs & their lines.

I had the chance to get a little Pom girl last month...a lady came into the shop who needing to rehome her (or her family's?) Pom. She was a gorgeous chocolate & tan, I think 1.5 years old, already spayed & all shots for a $300 adoption fee (I'd pay that from a rescue anyway). Well, Ryan didn't want her even though I really did (he wants a Pom puppy). I thought about it a lot more anyway and decided maybe it was for the best since I didn't know her breeding history & we weren't ready for another dog.

So, if I don't get a Pom from the lady at my shop then I doubt I will get a Pom at all. I wouldn't go to another breeder because it wouldn't feel right to me (spending that kind of money & the fact I don't know them) - I am just considering a Pom from MaryAnne because I have fallen in love with her Poms and I know her & her Poms personally....so I know how she feels about her (4) Poms, her dogs live inside as pets & not outside in kennels, she doesn't have 10+ breeding dogs, and she shows (a lot of breeders do not show their dogs which I think is a huge fault!). 

I've been considering getting into showing/handling with MaryAnne's help (we even have a local kennel club here), so thats another reason why I'd like a Pom. A Pom is also walking advertisement for me....they draw a lot of attention from dog people which will allow me to "connect" & hopefully get more grooming clients.


----------



## undergunfire

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Maybe you could wait until the breeder has her pups, and if they survive you can see if you have a connection to any of them? If not, then you can start looking in the shelters?


THIS. Thats exactly what Ryan and I are going to do  - sometimes you just get suckered into the "cute puppyness", but there will be a feeling there telling you that its not right, if its not right. We can see the pups as they grow and will have 12 weeks to think about it (if they survive)!

Also....I have been looking on Petfinder and am only finding older Poms, younger oversized Poms, adult Poms that aren't good with cats &/or other dogs, etc. At this time, there isn't one I'd like to have....either way, like I mentioned in the post above, just don't think I'd get a purebred dog from a rescue/shelter & I'm looking into showing/handling.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have a Pom and my feelings is you NEED to know where they come from. They have so many potential health issues you NEED to know everything you can.


----------



## Wolpertinger

Sorry, I'm a little obsessed with Petfinder, so here....






And here....





:big wink:


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, but those are Pom mixes and they won't be able to be showed if I wanted to get into it . Plus, we aren't ready for another dog right now.


-------------

Well...Miss Ruby went to the vet today and is now on meds for a URI . The visit fees were supposed to be used on her spay, so now I will need to wait a few more weeks until she is hopefully all better and until I have the money saved up again. Luckily I graduate/start working grooming full time on Tuesday .

A few of us bunny people in the area got work of a rabbit at the humane society that will be PTS tomorrow if no one can take her - apparently she has urine scald and she isn't as important as dogs/cats . I offered to take her in at least temporarily (told them all that I coulnd't afford to treat her though...so they will need to pay for it), until one of the other bun people in town can figure something out for her....I figure if she's will be for a week it saves her from death & buys the others time to figure out where she is going next.


----------



## butsy

i dont think there is anything wrong by getting a dog from a breeder. i have two shar-peis that we flew them out here .. they also need loving homes !! and goodluck with ruby


----------



## Wolpertinger

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, but those are Pom mixes and they won't be able to be showed if I wanted to get into it . Plus, we aren't ready for another dog right now.
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Well...Miss Ruby went to the vet today and is now on meds for a URI . The visit fees were supposed to be used on her spay, so now I will need to wait a few more weeks until she is hopefully all better and until I have the money saved up again. Luckily I graduate/start working grooming full time on Tuesday .
> 
> A few of us bunny people in the area got work of a rabbit at the humane society that will be PTS tomorrow if no one can take her - apparently she has urine scald and she isn't as important as dogs/cats . I offered to take her in at least temporarily (told them all that I coulnd't afford to treat her though...so they will need to pay for it), until one of the other bun people in town can figure something out for her....I figure if she's will be for a week it saves her from death & buys the others time to figure out where she is going next.


Ah, my bad. I must have missed that you wanted to show. There's a forum that could help you if you ever need info on showing and whatnot. Everyone there is super helpful.


----------



## Happi Bun

*undergunfire wrote: *


> HAHAHAHAHA....I can't picture a hamster using his googlies as a little table:laughsmiley:.


Oh, Oh! I have a picture... :biggrin:


----------



## undergunfire

I can't believe you just poisoned my blog with that goolie picture :shock:...thats one of the worst goolie shots I have ever seen.

But yet...I am laughing hysterically :laughsmiley:.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL - that's the craziest hammie shot ever.


----------



## undergunfire

Yesterday I posted in here about a Humane Society bun that was to be PTS today due to urine scald if none of us local bunny people could pull her out...well, none of us could but the bunny got lucky because a shelter staff member pulled her out. Aparently the HS wants not thing to do with rabbits, ferrets, rats, piggies, and other rodents...they only want to "deal with" cats & dogs. This has always been obvious, but it seems that since the HS has taken over the local pound...they have become even more heartless and are now euthanising anything with minor health issues & will probably euthansising rabbits & other rodents more frequently. I'm nervous and so are local bunny people (there aren't many of us....maybe 6) .


Ugh...and I can already tell this weekend is going to be insanely boring. It's only been about 3 hours since I have been home from the shop and I was bored an hour into being home . Ryan is passed out in the bedroom (I can hear him "sleepy breathing") and I am about to head out to Big Lots to pick up a little carpet for Miss Ruby. Hrm...long boring 3 days a head of me (Monday off due to Memorial Day). I start working at the shop starting on Tuesday and I am insanely nervous!


----------



## ariusshadow

Our SPCA doesn't really 'deal with' small animals, either. There seems to be a no-name place around here, though, that does. A specific small animal rescue. But I don't think they get to any of the ones the SPCA would normally put to sleep... And no one really knows about them except for petfinder. -_- So no one really adopts from them, either, I don't think... Thankfully, I know every ferret in the next 3 counties is safe. Because the ferret rescue I know is very prolific about pulling out ferrets to keep them safe and happy. 
Ah- found the name... They're about half an hour away from me. 
My Hope's In You Small Animal Rescue

We may actually be calling them after we move. >.> Since they rescue mice, which we're looking for. 

And if it's boring, make it not-so-boring.  When I get bored, I let out my buns, or do something with them- a photoshoot, or make something for my rats to play with (since my buns don't really... play).  Or go pick flowers as a treat for the buns or something. I make my boring moments about my animals.  Works for me.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, the rat rescue lady should be here fairly soon to pick up the 2 rattie boys that I rescued from the local humane society. I'm a bit upset, as I really like these boys....but I can't keep rats anymore - after my 4 boys pass on, I will be taking a VERY long break!


----------



## undergunfire

Well...the rattie boys are on their way to the rescue. The rescue lady was actually really nice (you never know with rat people) and was concerned about how the local humane society treats the ratties here and is going to make some calls when she gets the chance.


----------



## ariusshadow

Awesome. It's good the rats are finding a better home and it's really cool that the other person was sincerely concerned. I agree, sometimes you just don't know with rat people.


----------



## undergunfire

I posted a few pages back about my MIL moving to Wisconsin and letting us rent her house from her & that she has a roommate that lives in the back master bedroom (has its own entrance and everything)......and about all of the complaining to my MIL that hes been doing - us burning inscents & making his clothes smell like it (wtf???), our television being too loud, we are being too loud...well, now he sent my MIL an email complaining about Sammy barking outside of his door frequently :grumpy. Well, yeah....Sammy does do that, but there is no way for us to stop him (I will not use a shock collar or anything) - he must have seen the guy go into the house and Sam thinks hes a threat. The dude is older (like late 50's) and we think he is really creepy (will drive past the house and wait until we go inside before he pulls in the drive way....basically avoids us at all costs).

So, Ryan is sending an email back to his mom right now and telling her that we are really tired of him and feel like we need to watch everything we do because "grandpa's" living in the back room and will tattle on us. Maybe TMI....but we can't even get intimate without worrying he will hear us and then call Ryan's mom :expressionless!!!!! I hope she makes him move out, but I really don't know as she apparently needs the money...even though his rent is extra money in her pocket because our rent pays for the taxes & utilities on the house because she owns it out-right.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yiikes! What a creepy dude. I hope your MIL makes a decision in your favor!


----------



## undergunfire

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yiikes! What a creepy dude. I hope your MIL makes a decision in your favor!


I doubt she will....she is selfish and just wants to extra money in her pocket. The plan was to kick him out anyway this fall when her widow's benefits get in, but who knows if she will do it or not.


----------



## undergunfire

Zaide got pushed by Spootie .

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2uA5nMs90A&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I think tomorrow I will post about my precious dwarfed Persian mix, Zaide. He's been gone a year and a half and its still so hard .


----------



## Dragonrain

When you first described that guy I was like "omg that sounds like me", minus that tattling stuff, but didn't post then because I don't want people to think I'm creepy haha. I don't care at all about how loud the other tenets here are, and have never complained about them ever, but I'm weird and am quiet and I also try to avoid coming into the house when the landlords and stuff are out front. Honestly for me, it's because I have pretty bad social anxiety and I know it sounds stupid to normal people, but it's stressful for me.

Just something to think about - that he might not just be a "creepy" guy but might actually have a reason for acting that way.

I'm always afraid people are going to think I'm creepy or weird or something. I just have such a hard time sometimes dealing with my anxiety. At the end of the day, I have to do what makes me most comfortable and then just try not to worry too much about what other people think of me.

You could train Sammy not to bark without using a shock collar or anything like that. My dog use to be barky but we used positive training techniques and now he's so much better. I would never ever use a shock collar or anything like that - we don't even yell at our dog. I have only ever used positive reinforcement training with him, but it works, you just have to be willing to put some time into it.


----------



## undergunfire

I have anxiety issues too and you are right...he could have the same. I honestly don't really care what his issues are....we don't want him here. He needs to understand this is NOT an apartment...its a 3 bedroom house and he has the master bedroom - the walls aren't built thick like apartment walls. Also, he can go ahead and move somewhere else but hes probably going to have the same issues. I can't believe this guy lived in the DORMS at the biggest party college in AZ for 2 years!!! I feel so bad for whoever was his room mates.

We can't train Sammy not to bark...he's part Dachshund and Miniature Pinscher  - he honestly doesn't listen to us one bit (spoiled brat). I have been wanting to put him in training classes but I can't afford it right now.

Honestly...I told Ryan before we moved into this house to make sure his mother knew that we were not going to be quiet like we lived in an apartment. This is a HOUSE, we are a 21 year old married couple, we have a dog that barks, and I don't feel like I need to live in "prison"...I lived in a prison-like home my entire life and thats not me anymore .

Ryan keeps going outside with Sammy everytime he lets him out to go potty, but I told him he needs to stop doing that...let Sammy bark - if he shuts Sam up then the guy got his way AGAIN and hes going to keep complaining about dumb stuff because he knows he will get his way. He can go live with single people his own age.

I just hope Ryan's mom kicks him out and lets us have the entire house without us having to pay more rent. We already pay $650 with utilities included and I will not pay anymore to rent our own family's home...family that knows we are trying to save money so that we can buy new cars (that we desperately need), save money for when we decide to have a child, save money for when we move to PA in 2 years, etc.


Ugh....._*end rant*_.


----------



## undergunfire

So I just totally cleaned out my little walk in bunny room closet (its like 76"x36") and I am planning to house a bun in there. I suppose boredom has gotten the best of me today and the fact that no matter what cage my bunnies are in...I am just never happy. In the future, I am only going to have a bonded pair of bunnies....trying to find the space to house my rabbits comfortably is tough work! I mean, its not like I don't have a ton of space...I do, its just that I haven't found the perfect set up.

At this point....I have to bring Brody out into the living room to run around because he will pee on the bunny room carpet if not (which is why I just need hardwood!). I am also still dealing with Molly's peeing all over the carpet in the bun room - it has lessened since I paced litter boxes all around the NIC cage thats in there now, but its unattractive and not easy to do "bunny chores" when there is litter boxes littering the room! So, I thought about just moving Brody into the bun room closet (vinyl tiles are the flooring in there) and taking down the massive NIC cage thats in there right now. So....that would make the entire room (except a 24"x47" SP cage that my rats are in) available to Molly and Morgan. BUT....I worry she will just start peeing where the NIC cage once was.

Having Marlin and Ruby in the living room is working out okay, but I can't wait until they bond so I can drop the cage down to a 2x4 NIC instead of a 3x4 (split down the middle, one side for each bun) NIC....so I can save a bit more space.

I originally planned to turn the master bedroom into the bunny room once the stupid room mate guy moves out, but who knows when/if that is happening. I was going to use the bathroom as storage, walk-in closet as Marlin & Ruby's "cage", then create a large pen for Morgan and Molly. Brody was going to stay in the living room (possibly).



Arggg I hate this tiny house. There is no storage space because houses in AZ don't generally have attics or basements and this house has no garage to store things in....so we have all of our stuff crammed into 3 little closets and also using the enclosed sun porch as storage. I'm so tempted to just throw everything out/give it away....if its in a **** box in the closet and has been for years, then why the heck do we need it?!


----------



## undergunfire

Phew...that was a long couple of hours! Here is what I came up with....


View of the room as you enter the door. I plan to find a new rat cage next, as that one can fit 7 rats and I only have 4 lazy old man boys, so its really overkill for them as they hardly ever leave the shelf (in other words, they sleep 23 hours a day). I can get a smaller one on Ebay for around $40, but I need to sell my extra SP Exotics before doing that.









Molly & Morgan's litter box & food area....








Brody's closet cage....


----------



## ariusshadow

I love Molly and Morgan's little corner.  They (Brody & Cat ;D) all look pleased with the new set up.


----------



## fuzz16

love the cage setups now, your so creative and decorative too! it just fits...unlike me, i cant make a place look homey!!!

and personally i would keep the cage, just because i like having those around, and even though it takes up a little bit of space and they dont use the whole thing, your gonna wish you had it in 3 years lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Amy, I can so sympathize with the lack of space problem! We live in a tiny little 1 bedroom apartment with hardly any storage space. We have a lot of stuff, too! I've gone through and gotten rid of a lot of things, but the things we still have are nice and we want to keep them. If we got rid of them, we'd just have to buy them again when we finally move to a bigger place. Paul agreed to rent a storage unit, so we've been loading it up. It makes our apartment much more bearable!

I love your bunny room  I can't wait to have a bunny room! Your bunnies are so adorable. I'll always love Brodo Bunnins.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, I just saw the pictures of Miss Ruby! She's so pretty! She looks so feminine, reminds me of a proper Victorian lady. She and Phoebe Mae would make such a lovely pair


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys :biggrin:.

Taking down the big huge NIC cage was super easy....I just clipped all the zip ties that were holding the pieces together and it came apart in sections that I can use as a pen .

Brody seems to be liking the closet, so that is good. Molly and Morgan like all the space they have now and Molly only peed in 2 little places by the rat cage, so I put down a towel in hopes she stops. This is her LAST chance before being caged, so I hope she knocks it off. Ruby and Marlin and doing well in the living room - I can't wait until she is spayed so that I can start bonding.

-------------

Today was my first official day as a groomer :hyper: - I made $62 today in commission (just by doing 3 dogs) and $12 in tips (one lady didn't tip :grumpy). I worked from 9am to 4pm (with a half hour break inbetween while waiting for a dog to show up), so thats about $10.50 an hour average. I will get faster as I get more comfortable and will be able to groom 6 dogs a day by fall! 

By the looks of it, I will be able to buy myself a car by the middle of July :biggrin: - well, I will have enough saved for a decent down payment. I'd LOVE a Scion xB, but I won't be able to afford that right now....so I'm looking into getting like a Kia Rio (basic automatic car). I have been searching around and if I drive the 2 hours to Phoenix, then I can get one with about 55k miles for around $5k ...not bad considering they are about $11k new.


----------



## ZavalaBunnies

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Zaide got pushed by Spootie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tomorrow I will post about my precious dwarfed Persian mix, Zaide. He's been gone a year and a half and its still so hard .



OMG he really did push her! lol hahahaha I can't stop laughing!



I'm sorry about your special little guy, I just lost my special guy last week and know it will hurt forever.


----------



## undergunfire

Not much has been going on here lately. I did graduate from grooming school, though, and have worked 4 days as a groomer already :biggrin:. Its really nerve-wracking for me to be on such a schedule....but I am sure with time it will get easier. I can only do 3 dogs a day right now and my boss wants me to add in 1 more each month until I am up to 6 dogs a day. Ugh....at this point it feels impossible to do 6 dogs a day, LOL!!!

Ryan and I have been talking about getting another car, but we think we might just buy a scooter for me for now. I can pick one up for $1000, gas will be suuuper cheap, and insurance will be cheap. My work is only like a 3 minute car ride away, so I'm sure a scooter will work for now. This way I can pay Ryan's mom back within 5 months, completely own my scooter, then start paying off credit cards. I can start saving money slowly and buy a new reliable car next year. That saves us big time in gas & insurance for a little while!


Hrm...tomorrow I have to go to Petco with a bunny friend to sex 2 bunnies that are with a local dog/cat rescue. Their owner who has them now says they are too young to be sexed, which is not true...so we are going to get them sexed so that the new adopters can know what they are getting. Luckily the rescue will reemburse the new owners the cost of spay/neuter surgery, so I hope any new owners will get that done for the bunnies. We are also bringing along adoption packets so the new owners can get a good start in caring for their new bunny. The rescue says they can be adopted together, but we want to educate the rescue to make sure that if they go together...the new owner knows that once they hit maturity they can start fighting, etc. Hopefully we have good luck with this "case".



ETA: I got sooo lucky at GoodWill's 50% Saturday sale! 2 towels, 2 huge fleece blankets, 3 fleece baby blankets, and 4 flannel baby blankets for $10....yaaaay for new pet blankies .


----------



## crystal

Congrats on graduating grooming school 

With your work only 3 mins away, the scooter idea sounds like a really good move! You will definitely save a lot in fuel/gas. I have a friend with a motorbike, and she saves heaps of money by riding the bike most of the time. 

Hope it all works out for the best with the bunnies you are sexing. I imagine a person who doesn't have a bunny yet is more open to education anyway, whereas someone who already has one probably likes to think that they know a bit.... I could be wrong but I could see it happening that way. So education right from the start seems like such a great idea.

Wow that is a lot of towels/blankets for $10. Nicely done!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Con grads on groom school yeah does that mean you will be making my bed for the bunnies soon?

I know you where waiting for something to go on sale. Was it blankets?


----------



## Myia09

Amy, my scooter cost $600 from craigslist and is great. I pay $140 a year (In one payment) for insurance. It is really awesome. But beware if it snows..or gets too hot..it sucks!


----------



## undergunfire

Kat....when I have time I can make the beds, but right now I am a bit busy and just haven't had the time/energy to sit down and sew anything up .

Myia....luckily it doesn't get as hot as Phoenix up here (or else I'd never leave the house) :biggrin:. We did think of the snow & rain, but I'm hoping it won't be a huge issue. I mean, it did snow quite a bit last year (not too much rain)...so hopefully its not bad this year. I have been looking on CL in my area and there is nothing all that great popping up. What type of scooter do you have?


----------



## undergunfire

Myself and 3 other awesome bunny loving people went to Petco today to sex baby bunnies for a local dog/cat rescue. They had them listed on Petfinder as males, but they didn't know the sex because apparently they are too young to have a gender yet? They are 7 weeks old, lol!!! Both bunnies turned out to be females!

The situation was bad, but good. Turns out the lady who's bunnies they were does trap, spay/neuter, release of cats for the rescue. Of all people...this lady should know how bad pet over population is...and yet she is BREEDING MIXED BREED RABBITS :X. These were 2 Lionhead/Rex (although they are honestly probably full Lionhead) mix babies that she PURPOSLEY produced and now she is using the rescue to rehome them!!!! So here the rescue is, spaying & neutering these 2 bunnies once old enough and a lady on their own "team" is purposely breeding them!!! COME ONNNNN :X:X:X:X!!!! So, hopefully we can talk with the director more to get this lady to stop because she's not helping our cause here.

Ugh...so luckily the rescue wants to have a "rescue" on the side that rescues bunnies....so us local rabbit people (there is 6 of us) are now going to be helping majorly to get them organized and well educated to help out the local homeless rabbits in our community. We can all sign up to be fosters if we'd like, too! This is something that a lot of us have been waiting for (a network, so to say)...so this is very good news. They even want us to be on television (broadcast all over AZ) when they do an adoptathon thing!! They are going to schedule a volunteer meeting next month so all the vonulteers can get educated on bunnies :biggrin:.

This rescue does background checks on potential adopters, as well as home visits...so we know that the bunnies will be going to good homes. Us bunny people even get to do the home checks because we will know what we are looking for! I suggested that they tell all potential owners to have the cage all set up and ready to go for when the home check is scheduled, so this way we KNOW the bunny is living inside of the house and that the new owner hasn't acted on impulse (which is kind of hard do to through this rescue).


Overall....I am VERY excited that this has come together. The local humane society has been of no help towards the bunnies, so we are very thankful for this rescue.

Oh...and they want me to write up a care sheet on rats because they want to start getting active in taking in small pets, too!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:thumbup* CONGRATULATIONS!* :thumbup

Way to go you for following your dreams to Dog-Grooming school! Well done, Amy!


----------



## Myia09

Amy I would love to be apart of the rescue 
But I live so far away! Maybe I can be your phoenix person!?

And the scooter I has is some Scwinn (sp?) but we don't knwo the model..it is just some off brand scooter I guess


----------



## undergunfire

We do have some bunny friends down in PHX, so its possible for you to join up with them too if there is ever a bunny emergency or anything! I'm just glad UAF (the rescue) will now have a bunny program....we can now save more bunnies!!!

-------------

Well...I have a little miss piggie here . She's a Peruvian/Abyssinian cross and is 3 years old. Her owner is a friend's little sister and she does 4H & rabbit hopping. She's moving down to Phoenix where it reaches over 100+ degrees and the pig would have to live outside. The pig does live outside up here, but its not as hot as it is down in the valley (I still don't agree with keeping pigs/rabbits outside unless its last resort anyway). Ehh...he is afraid the piggie will die due to the heat because of her long thick coat, so I told her I'd pig sit until her parents get a house purchsed and they get a shed in the backyard that has a/c....or if during the time before that she decides she just can't keep the pig (she will be too busy, etc), then I will continue to foster her until I can find a home for her. 

I'm just a sucker for helping people when it comes to animals. I know from past experience that I am not a pig person, but I figure I can be for a little while while I am fostering/pig sitting. It was a few years ago that I had pigs and I was a totally different person back then anyway.

So.....she's SUPER friendly and will come right up to you when you open her cage door and give you kisses on your hands. I have never met such a friendly pig in my life...it makes it easier to like her because shes so friendly, LOL. 

I have her set up in a Super Pet Giant (47"x24") as that is the best that I can do, which I don't think is breaking too much of the "GP cage rule"...she's a single pig and a SP Giant is just as big as a 2x3 NIC cage.

I did talk to her owner about switching her food because hers is crap from walmart with the colorful bits in it...and she said I could change it if I wanted to. Luckily the piggie is used to some veggies.

She had the pig in a cage like this one (wire bottom), but hers was about 24" long x 15" wide....
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3057123&lmdn=Small+Pet


with just a food dish, water bottle, and igloo (and a frozen water bottle)....so her new cage is all decked out with comfy towels, resting pads, her igloo flipped over & stuffed with fleece to make a cuddle cup, crinkle tunnel, toys, and a litter box stuffed with hay (something she rarely got before).

Pictures to come in a little while!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Awww the poor guinea pig, her poor feet. Thank God for you taking her in. 
And way to go with the bunny rescue. That made me mad about the lady breeding and using the rescue. I can't believe it. 

Keep up all the good work. You are doing an amazing job.


----------



## Happi Bun

Yay for piggie foster! :biggrin: 

I'm sure she is loving all the space in her new cage. 
I can't wait for pictures. If she has a really long coat you could trim it shorter.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys!

Erika...she did have a long coat, but Bug (thats what we call her, LOL) cut it shorter. I suppose I will have to keep trimming it up every so often, right? I have been reading up on the cavy cages forum, but that forum is like all over the place....very hard to read for some reason??

I need to pick up some new pellets for her, but I am not sure what type to get & I don't want to order offline (like from Kleenmama's). I have Zupreem, Mazuri, Kaytee (would rather not), Oxbow all locally that I can get. Oxbow here is insanely expensive though....$14 for 5lbs!

I also need to get her a larger litter pan (& cut a "door way" out in it), as the one that I gave her (stole it from my rats) is pretty tiny (she's HUGE).


I'll go get her out now and take some pictures .


----------



## undergunfire

Well, here she is (in her play pen) ....









































She's got an ear tag, which I am going to look into getting removed if I end up fostering her longer term. If removing it involves pain, then I won't have it done...but if its painless, then I might as well have it removed because it makes me nervous...what if she gets it caught on something?







Loooooong fur (was longer, but she got a hair cut a few days ago)....









She seemed a bit freaked out in the play pen I had set up for her, so I think I will let her settle in for a few days before I start messing with her .

"She" because I don't remember what her name is. I think its Suzie, buuut I don't know and if it is....I don't like that name :laughsmiley:.


----------



## ariusshadow

What a sweety.  So cute. Love how she's all white but the head.  I was just gawking at pigs today in PetSmart... I want one for some odd reason. I was never much into pigs... Until I came to this forum... >


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww cute little piggy! I've never really had the chance to play with one before... Good luck in finding her a home!


----------



## Happi Bun

She is beautiful! :hearts

I would keep up on her hair trimmings just so she stays cooler and cleaner. I hate guinea pig ear tags and think it's great you are gonna look into having it removed. I'm not sure what's involved with that though. People swear by Kleenmama's on the piggie forums. I use Oxbow. I have heard good things about Zupreem too.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys! She is very cute and sweet .


Erika...I'm going to go to Petsmart and Petco tomorrow and check out the pellets. $14 for 5lbs of Oxbow is insane, so I am hoping I can get Zupreem for cheaper. I think Petco may have Zupreem too, but they are generally more expensive then PetSmart. I know I can get pig pellets in bulk from the feed store, but I think they are Kaytee Supreem (plain pellet, but not any good) and who knows how long that crap has been sitting in the bin. I need to feed something thats a decent price, as I'd hope Bug would keep the pig on it if she wants her back. Kleenmama's is going to cost around $20 for 10lbs...again I don't know that Bug's parents would pay that & have to order it offline - and I have learned that ordering pet food offline doesn't work for me, I need to be able to get it locally.

I'm going to ask around and see if I can locate a guinea pig breeder around here who knows about removing ear tags...there must be some sort of special tool out there for it.

Ugh....and I have been reading on the cavy cages forum and sheeeesh...those people :shock:. I don't dare post my SP Giant cage or post that I'm caring for a single female....I'm scared of what they will say, LOL. A SP Giant is 47"x24" where as a 2x3 NIC is 42"x28"...which compares greatly and I think mine is actually 1" bigger (if I did my math correctly). BUT ITS A PET STORE CAGE *gasp*!


----------



## ariusshadow

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, guys! She is very cute and sweet .
> 
> 
> Erika...I'm going to go to Petsmart and Petco tomorrow and check out the pellets. $14 for 5lbs of Oxbow is insane, so I am hoping I can get Zupreem for cheaper. I think Petco may have Zupreem too, but they are generally more expensive then PetSmart. I know I can get pig pellets in bulk from the feed store, but I think they are Kaytee Supreem (plain pellet, but not any good) and who knows how long that crap has been sitting in the bin. I need to feed something thats a decent price, as I'd hope Bug would keep the pig on it if she wants her back. Kleenmama's is going to cost around $20 for 10lbs...again I don't know that Bug's parents would pay that & have to order it offline - and I have learned that ordering pet food offline doesn't work for me, I need to be able to get it locally.
> 
> I'm going to ask around and see if I can locate a guinea pig breeder around here who knows about removing ear tags...there must be some sort of special tool out there for it.
> 
> Ugh....and I have been reading on the cavy cages forum and sheeeesh...those people :shock:. I don't dare post my SP Giant cage or post that I'm caring for a single female....I'm scared of what they will say, LOL. A SP Giant is 47"x24" where as a 2x3 NIC is 42"x28"...which compares greatly and I think mine is actually 1" bigger (if I did my math correctly). BUT ITS A PET STORE CAGE *gasp*!


Omg I sympathize! Maybe not with pigs, but... With rats. My last rat was a single female, living most of her life in a fairly large, but not really suitable guinea pig style cage. It was either rescue her like that, or she'd have died from neglect. So I kept her. And posted ONCE on the most popular rat forum. I was ridiculed right off the site. :\ I wasn't even allowed to post without being yelled at for one thing or another. Now I'm terrified to go back to any rat forum. Even though my girls are being done right, I'm paranoid they'll find something wrong with them.. Like what I feed them, or that I use blahblah for litter, or that use blahblah that they could choke on or gawd knows what... So my girls are left to just being on RO. I won't join a rat forum ever again, I don't think... :\ I don't blame you for not wanting to post on cavy cages... I agree, we spoil our pets.. But.. Some people are SO uptight, it's not even worth trying to converse with them..


----------



## Happi Bun

In my experience the guinea pig forums can be very... intense. I was frequent on a popular one but now I only go on occasionally and usually only read. The cage she is in now is wonderful and a great size for a long piggie. The cage she was in before, now _that _is a bad cage. I think Zupreem is your best bet for sure since it's easily available and decently priced, if I'm remembering correctly. That way if she goes back to her previous caregivers or to new ones they wont have any trouble.


----------



## Babbling_Brook

You are such a wonderful person for taking in such a special cavy! 

I had a cavy a while back that passed away of old age and had a ear tag the person who I adopted him from said that it is harder to get the tags off then it is too put them on there is more a risk to ripping there ear while removing it.My cavylived for 4 years with his tag on with no incident and with all the hair your cavy has she probally would never get it cought on anything. Good Luck with her and give her the love she deserves!


----------



## irishbunny

Aww cute piggie! 
I have three boars and a sow at the moment 
Good luck with her, hopefully her owner won't want her back and you can find her a new better home.


----------



## fuzz16

shes so pretty, keep us updated with her


----------



## undergunfire

Ari....was it Goosemoose? If so, then that forum can be pretty rough - I only go on there to read threads now.

Erika....what pig forum is it that you like to go on?

Babbling_brook....thank you! And thanks for letting me know about the ear tag thing. I don't want to have it removed if it will hurt her.

Grace & Brenda...thanks! I'm glad she seems to be doing okay with me. Its not that my little friend/her former owner was a bad person (not saying you've called her that!)....she's just 14 years old, so her parents have the say. She's really responsible for being only 14, though. I'm not sure the pig would even be okay going back to her if it did have to live outside again, as she's currently inside in the air conditioning - I think bringing her in wasn't a temperature issue, but putting her back out will be.


----------



## ariusshadow

This is the one I went to.

http://www.ratforum.com/

I popped in, just to look around, when I first got the girls. But I never posted. ._.; That place scares me now.


----------



## undergunfire

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> This is the one I went to.
> 
> http://www.ratforum.com/
> 
> I popped in, just to look around, when I first got the girls. But I never posted. ._.; That place scares me now.


That forum is old and terrible...it used to be good years ago, but the mods ditched it and since then newbies have taken over. I haven't been on it in a few years, though...so it might have changed?


----------



## ariusshadow

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I went to.
> 
> http://www.ratforum.com/
> 
> I popped in, just to look around, when I first got the girls. But I never posted. ._.; That place scares me now.
> 
> 
> 
> That forum is old and terrible...it used to be good years ago, but the mods ditched it and since then newbies have taken over. I haven't been on it in a few years, though...so it might have changed?
Click to expand...

I don't know where else to look. Searching for rat forums seems to just bring that up. To be honest, I didn't find any others even with google. So I thought there just weren't any others. o.o


----------



## undergunfire

www.goosemoose.com is a good one to read....beware when you post . They aren't insanely knit-picky, but if you "upset" them once then they hold the grudge forever.


----------



## irishbunny

It seems really hard to find good animal forums that aren't so intimidating  I use this guinea pig forum a little now, it is a lot more ''fun'' then Cavy Cages or Guinea Lynx. If you do want to join a guinea pig forum

http://wheekers.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## undergunfire

Grace....I'm checking out Wheekers and it seems like its not too active, but I am having fun reading a lot of the old threads.


--------------

So...I just got back from Petco and Petsmart where I was pricing out piggie food.

5lbs Zupreem timothy pellet: $13.50 after taxes at Petco.
5lbs Kaytee Timothy Complete: $12.50 after taxes at Petco.
5lbs Mazuri (alfalfa pellet): $11.50 after taxes at PetSmart.
5lbs Oxbow Cavy Cuisine (timothy pellet): $14.50 after taxes at PetSmart.
5lbs Kaytee Timothy Complete: $11.50 after taxes at PetSmart.
10lbs Kleenmama's timothy pellet (order online): about $20 or a few cents less...with shipping included!

Sooooo....the cheapest and healthiest option here is Kleenmama's. I didn't want to have to order pellets online, but I probably will do so now that I know its cheaper & better quality. This is only if I end up fostering the pig for a longer time, as there is no sence in switching the pellets if I only have her for a few weeks. For now, I purchased Nutriphase....which is healthier then the colorful crap its on now and will last me until I decide to order from Kleenmama's.


----------



## Myia09

Amy, what do you think of this for the mice? Think they will use it?

http://www.petco.com/product/108934...w-Hamster-Playnest.aspx?CoreCat=HamsterHPToys


----------



## undergunfire

I don't think Dex would chew that thing...only pee on it . I bought him a few little tiny bird toys made from wood and he chews those. I got one from Petco on sale for like $2 and its "sea wood" (don't know what its called....chola or whatever?) and shells...he looooves it!


----------



## fuzz16

hmm is there a feed store near you? i know my store feeds mazuri in 25# for like 14$


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah we do have a feed store and thanks for reminding me....I should see if they can order me in a bag since Mazuri is made by Purina and they do special orders !


----------



## undergunfire

Great....the room mate that rents the back room at our house is moving out (I already posted that) and now Ryan's mom is going to let Ryan's annoying idiot selfish brother move in back there. This means he will probably be using the kitchen to cook (he is messy and will not respect our space). I'm really upset because I don't want to live in a house where I have to worry about other people...especially his brother. There goes our business staying out business. I'm really pissed - I know this is going to be a huge issue and also I'm preparing for Ryan and I to argue a lot more now due to this.

Arggg....I'm in Kansas right now and its sooo boring. I've been awake since 7am Wednesday (yesterday) morning & worked all day that day, then came home to rush around and clean up the animals & pack my stuff....went to the air port and was on a plane/in the air port all night & day....its now 4pm and I'm estimating to be awake until around 8pm tonight since Ryan's grandma is cooking a dinner for the entire family. I just don't want to deal with this crap right now...I just want to go home and be with my pets.


:X:grumpy:cry2


----------



## undergunfire

Well...I feel much better now that I am kind of caught up on sleep and am leaving tomorrow morning to fly back home.

BUT....I think I will be taking a break from being online for a while - as in putting my lap top in the closet :shock:, I'll use my husband's desk top if I need to buy or look something up online. I'd like to spend more time with the pets and my husband, instead of being online and "wasting away" into everyone else's pets .


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'd like to spend more time with the pets and my husband, instead of being online and "wasting away" into everyone else's pets .


That sounds like a good thing.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to spend more time with the pets and my husband, instead of being online and "wasting away" into everyone else's pets .
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good thing.
Click to expand...

I think so too - I feel terrible spending time online reading stories & looking at pictures of everyone else's pets, when I have my own sitting at home that could be getting the attention. I've just been thinking about it a lot lately (and always have in the past but never did anything about it) and its just ridiculous .


----------



## irishbunny

Easier said then done


----------



## undergunfire

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Easier said then done


Ohhhh its getting done :biggrin:. I need to make some changes in my life and this is the first one, lol!


----------



## JadeIcing

I think it is a matter of balance. Most times I will have someone on my lap. Right now I have Ringo. Which I will be putting back to do a bonding session. I love that I can put the laptop on the floor and having bunnies hop over me.


----------



## undergunfire

Hehe! I don't have anyone who would like to sit on my lap while I am online. Well, the piggie might...LOL. I just need to get off the computer and actually pay more one-on-one attention to the pets. I mean, everyone gets run time....but I need to hang out with them while they get to be out playing (especially the rats & mouse right now)!


----------



## Myia09

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Well...I feel much better now that I am kind of caught up on sleep and am leaving tomorrow morning to fly back home.
> 
> BUT....I think I will be taking a break from being online for a while - as in putting my lap top in the closet :shock:, I'll use my husband's desk top if I need to buy or look something up online. I'd like to spend more time with the pets and my husband, instead of being online and "wasting away" into everyone else's pets .



Sometimes I feel that way, but I realize I have a really relaxed life where I can be with the animals and causually check my computer/watch tv/ect.

Amy, how did you get your avatar thing? I want one


----------



## undergunfire

Erika made my avatar ...I LOVE it and I'm glad she was able to make it!


-------

So, I am home now! I got all the bunny litter boxes cleaned and their areas vacuumed up, as well as the animal room. I also cleaned the piggie's cage! I got her a new larger litter box, too .

Speaking of the piggie....my friend who watched my pets while we were in Kansas REALLY wants to have her, but I am personally very nervous about it. I mean, I know she loves all animals...but she has 2 large Pit Bulls who would eat her in 2 seconds if they got to her. She'd be able to get her a friend and I know she'd take care of them well, but I'm still just nervous. I guess I'm set back because when I got home today I noticed the piggie's cage was a bit dirty, like she hadn't spot cleaned it in 2 days....but I can't remember how much pigs potty, buuuut it was pretty poopy in there.

I suppose I am also just getting attached to the pig already...she's the most friendly pig I have ever met and loves to be held/cuddled/pet. She's currently sitting on my lap and has been licking my fingers . I know I should not be getting attached, as Ryan and I have decided we are making it our goal to move to PA in October 2011....we NEED to get out of Arizona and want to do it sooner or later, even if it means "risking it" by moving sooner. We think we can save $9k, then $2k in moving expenses...plus buy us a newer car by the end of this July. We will still have a couple k's in credit card debt, but we don't care at this point....AZ sucks and we want to leave.

So, that means (providing everyone is still alive) we will be moving 1 small dog, 3 kitties, and 5 bunnies across the country. Now, I know that my rats will not be alive by then, but I'm not sure about my mouse...he'd be around 1.5 years old then. If he is, then of course he'd still come with us...he won't take up too much room in his 10 gal., LOL! Soooo...if we don't get a 2nd dog (which I am trying soo hard not to now) and if I keep the piggie (and get her a friend) we'd be moving 1 small dog, 3 kitties, 5 bunnies, and 2 piggies (& the mouse if he's still kickin'). Luckily the pigs can be in a carrier together as well as Molly/Morgan in one carrier, Ruby/Marlin in another, then Brody alone. I think we can get the kitties in 1 very larger carrier together too. 

We are definitely going to be looking into buying a wagon (like a Subaru), SUV (Trail Blazer size), or mini van (which I willl be picky about because thats not a car I really want at all). Ugh..but about the mini van, at least it will be large enough to comfortably transport us all and I won't have to keep it forever, LOL!! We are wanting to spend under $10k and get under 70k miles, so we will have some searching to do!



ETA: Anyone have name suggestions for the piggie? "Suzy" sucks and I am lost on names (as usual). I want a human name, too. I was thinking "Anna-Belle", but I'm not sure on that one as it seems really common.


----------



## crystal

Sounds like you've got some changes on the horizon... you will have quite a zoo to move with you! with or without an extra guinea pig or two. maybe if you can find her a good home then it's meant to be, but if you find it hard then you can keep her. is it also possible that you're feeling about the possible owner are coming up partly because you have grown attached and want to keep her? I don't know, just things to think about I guess.

Gosh I went and looked at the pics of the guinea pig again. You're absolutely right, she doesn't look like a Suzy! no names spring to mind for me, especially not human names. the main thing I came up with, because of the black and red was Jaffa. do you guys have Jaffa lollies... they are chocolate with a red crunchy coating and have an orange flavour. it might not be at all what you were looking for though. what's her personality like?


----------



## pocketsizedrhino

I always wince when I think about possibly moving with my crew (three rats, one bun, two tanks, plus Tyler's tank and cat)... We don't have active plans to move but who knows where he will get a job after college.
I can't imagine the stress of trying to think about how to move everyone! You're definitely going to need a big SUV or something!


----------



## undergunfire

I said in Marlin's Rainbow Bridge thread that a lot had happened/was going on, so I will update it here.

Ryan "broke up" with me, slept with someone else, I moved in with my parents....during the process (all of about 3 weeks) I had to rehome Marlin & Ruby - they went to live with my friends Nikki and Simon, who had lost their ferret due to old age and wanted to adopt bunnies. So, thankfully they were able to help me out & fell in love with Marlin and Ruby. Marlin passed away on July 6th, so a few days later Nikki decided she'd like to adopt Brody from me to try to bond with Ruby. So..Brody and Ruby now live with Nikki and Simon and they are going to give them both a wonderful regardless if they bond to each other or not.

The rats got rehomed to a lady who had female rats, so now my 4 neutered boys are in a home where they get to have some "girl friends"...they are doing well.

My friend, Alyssa, adopted Dexter (the mouse) from me and he's living a spoiled life with her & her boy friend, as well as Dexter's new brother & sister....Benny & Toki the Pit Bulls.

Quil, one of our kitties, is going to be rehomed because the end result of keeping him isn't possible right now.

The piggie went back to her owner, as I was just pet sitting/possibly fostering her anyway. I'm not sure if she decided to keep the pig or not, as I haven't talked to her.

Sammy (our little dog), Juju & Tibi (our kitties), and Molly & Morgan (bonded bunnies) are still with me.


While what happnened has happened and it can't be changed, Ryan and I are still in love (it takes a lot to kill love) and are dedicated to making our marriage work. He's got a lot to prove to me and we are going to have a long road of repairing all the hurt & trust issues...but we have been reading marriage/self-help books and will be seeking counceling. Regardless of what some thing (everyone has their own opinions)...I don't feel as though him "cheating" on me is a reason to get a divorce. I realize why an infidelity happened (thanks to the book I've been reading) and we are going to do whatever it takes to make sure such a thing never happens again. We lacked respect and communication in our marriage...something that causes a marriage to fail. While I am not saying an infidelity is a good thing...it sure was a "wake up call" for the both of us. He's said his words...poured it all out, but in the end it will obviously take a lot more for me to trust him, which is why we BOTH have a lot to work on.

Ryan's leaving tomorrow (Saturday) to drive out to Pennsylvania. He's going to get a job - has a good lead on a place (big corporation) that his friend works at (doing the same IT computer stuff he does now). After he gets a job then he will be getting us a place and I will be moving there in about 6 weeks. I'm staying at our house (owned by his mom) in the back studio apartment room until then. I won't have a car, so I'm walking/biking to work...thankfully it only takes me about 15/20 minutes to do that. I'm just thankful I have my bunnies & cats with me again...before Molly/Morgan were at my friend Sarah's house and the kitties were staying with Ryan.

When I go to move to PA, I will be flying out there a few days after the pets fly out. The 2 kitties and our dog have to fly in separate carriers, but the two buns can fly together.




Anyway...I wrote this in a rush. I'm not spending a lot of time on the computer anymore. I just thought I should come on here and update this.


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## irishbunny

Omg I'm so sorry about everything!


----------



## hln917

I'm so sorry Amy for your loss of Marlin and also the events in your personal life. Marriage is alot of work, especially the first couple of years. My husband and I had a rough beginning especially the first 5 years, but we worked hard at it and we've been married for 12 years now.Communicationis very important in a relationship.Good luck to you and Ryan. 

When flying out, I would suggest Continental airlines. They allow pets in the cabin, (though I b/l it's only1 per person)and the price would be less than a pet in the cargo.


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> While what happnened has happened and it can't be changed, Ryan and I are still in love (it takes a lot to kill love) and are dedicated to making our marriage work. He's got a lot to prove to me and we are going to have a long road of repairing all the hurt & trust issues...but we have been reading marriage/self-help books and will be seeking counceling. Regardless of what some thing (everyone has their own opinions)...I don't feel as though him "cheating" on me is a reason to get a divorce. I realize why an infidelity happened (thanks to the book I've been reading) and we are going to do whatever it takes to make sure such a thing never happens again. We lacked respect and communication in our marriage...something that causes a marriage to fail. While I am not saying an infidelity is a good thing...it sure was a "wake up call" for the both of us. He's said his words...poured it all out, but in the end it will obviously take a lot more for me to trust him, which is why we BOTH have a lot to work on.



Amy - I know of more than one couple where this has happened - and while it killed their trust for a long time - by getting help - they were able to get through it and continue on. The first couple that comes to mind (not us) - have been married almost 30 years now....and its been over 27 years since the infidelity.

If you're willing to forgive and BOTH willing to work on it (sounds like you are) - then this could wind up making your marriage stronger in the long run.

:hugsquish:


----------



## kirbyultra

Amy, I'm so sorry all this is happening to you and very sorry for your loss of Marlin as well, I know he meant a lot to you. You are an inspiration though. Being fairly young and married myself, I often wonder myself if our marriage is strong enough even though nobody ever wants to think about it happening to them. The fact that you and Ryan are committing to working on the relationship is a testament to your strength and your faith in the relationship. 

I wish you all the best of luck with all the upcoming changes in your life! :hug:


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks you guys :hug:.

Today is day 2 of being "alone"...Ryan made it all the way to Derby, Kansas (his grandma's house) last night. He stayed the day today and is leaving tomorrow morning at 4am for Nashville (has friend's he's staying the night/Tuesday with), then he will leave Wednesday morning from Nashville and arrive in Harrisburg later on that night.

Luckily my little brother (he's 17) just moved here from NY and I got to spend a few hours with him today. We went out for coffee and then hung out downtown on the courthouse square for a while...so that was nice spending time with him and getting out of the house.

These next few weeks are going to be so rough...might be less rough if I had a car that I could hop into, which would make things feel more "normal". But...I just have to walk to/from work...the only time I can get out of the house and go somewhere otherwise is if my friend Alyssa wants to hang out or if I hang out with my brother. So, I'm already feeling pretty lonely.

Its going to cost about $800 to fly the pets (2 bunnies, 2 cats, and my small dog) to PA. My ticket is about $150. I also need to get the 2 kitties and dog into the vet for a health exam/certificate before they can fly, so I'm hoping thats going to be less then $100. I posted in CL and Freecycle asking for 3 hard sided (plastic) cat carriers...hopefully I can get them for free or about $10 each - better then paying $20 each in the store. 

I've got a ton of food stocked up here, along with TP & paper towels..so I'm hoping I really don't have to spend any money at all between now and the time that I leave. I'll have $650 saved up on Friday...so in 2 more weeks I'll have enough money to fly the pets and myself out (about $1100 total). Then the rest of my pay checks (about $250-$300 per week) will be able to be saved as a pad of money, which will be good because we will need to buy all new pet supplies/food when I get out there. Besides, Ryan will be working by the time I move out there, so we will be okay as far as money goes. I'm sure the next few months may be a bit rough money-wise because we need to buy all "new" furnature & kitchen stuff. My friend, Alyssa, is buying pretty much all of our furnature here and I'm cutting her an insane deal at $160 for all of it (the 2 year old dresser was that much alone)..so there is "extra" money in my pocket.


Now I am venting! Well, I'm just pretty excited for the move.....can't wait to be with Ryan again & start our new life.

I didn't mention that he proposed to me all over again with my "old" engagement ring before he left . We are going to wait a while, then renew our vows when we are ready...new rings too.


----------



## Whiskerz

This is one of the coolest threads ever! Iv been sitting here reading the whole thing.. I just love it! :biggrin:


----------



## butsy

sorry for you lost  . but im glad you and ryan are working things out  !! goodluckk


----------



## TinysMom

I really think the new rings idea is cool....you sound like you're doing good with the planning, etc.


----------



## JadeIcing

It will be cheaper for us to see each other.


----------



## myLoki

Just wondering how you're doing Amy. I hope all went well. 

t.


----------



## crystal

myLoki wrote:


> Just wondering how you're doing Amy. I hope all went well.
> 
> t.



I haven't been around here much lately... I want to know how you are too Amy.


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks for thinking of me, guys!

Where to start? I don't have much time for a big update, so I'll just skim over it. I don't have internet at home, but I am getting it in 2 days so I will be able to update more often.

Hrm....

Ryan and I are going through with the divorce. I decided he wasn't worth my time after what he did (cheated on me)....so I have been living the single life. I have my own apartment (still in Prescott, AZ) and I love it. Its tough making ends meet, but so far I have been doing really well. I'm still grooming at the same place and I LOVE my job so much. Lets just say I am sooooo much happier without Ryan in my life. Not saying him cheating was the right thing....but I am now glad he did it because I get to live MY life and find myself. We were together since 16 years old (up until I was 21.5 years old), so now I get to really experience life.

Molly and Morgan (bunnies) are doing well and love being the only bunnies...they get to run through my whole apartment when I am home. Thankfully Molly has stopped pottying on carpet and doesn't chew/dig at it anymore....I think it was a territorial thing before. They don't even poop while running around the apartment! Having a bonded pair of bunnies is so great...they get to be super spoiled. Brody and Ruby are bonded and living with a friend's friend....she has had house bunnies before and now they are a spoiled pair of house buns, so I am thankful.

The kitties are doing well and like our little apartment, as dog my dog (Sammy). Sam gets to go to work with me everyday, so that is super nice.

Hrm, what else?

Uhhh...my best friend and I are thinking about moving to Austin, TX next October. Our friend, Finley, is moving there with Brian (this amazing guy I am seeing right now). Its all up in the air still, but we are all planning it out and trying to save money.

Well, how about some pictures?


The new (happier!) meeeee (and Samweenie) :biggrin:....








Best friend and myself...







Brian and I....







Molly and Morgan (going to move them into a pen once I get one)....


----------



## Nela

Amy, I am very happy for you. It's so nice to see you happy. Sometimes the best choice to make is to move on. Wishing you all the best for your future endeavours! Looking forward to hearing more news about you and the pets once your internet is installed


----------



## irishbunny

Good to hear from you and glad your doing well!


----------



## myLoki

Austin is amazing. You'll have a blast there. 

t.


----------



## NZminilops

Your life sure has had some major ups and downs.

I am glad to see that you are looking on the positive side of things. Having been cheated on (emotional affair that almost got physical), I know a little of how you would be feeling. For us we decided to keep trying and now due with our son in less than a month (eek), but it very nearly went the opposite way.

I admire that you've been able to pull yourself up and out of things and are still smiling!

Your buns are gorgeous too, and you are looking well.


----------



## Nela

How are you doing Amy? I often think of you.


----------

